# What do you have on your wrist?



## EdipisReks

just got this back from being serviced by Rick Littlefield of piecesoftime.net. I couldn't be happier with it. There was a big dent on the clasp, hence the photo of the re-finished clasp. 1968 GMT Master.


----------



## NO ChoP!

I've amassed a few of these Casio Frogman series...they are becoming more rare.


----------



## jared08

I sport an "I <3 boobies" bracelet... prolly not quite what you were looking for


----------



## Von blewitt

Usually burns...


----------



## franzb69

this, only expensive watch i have left.

used to have an all steel rolex, gone now. money matters. not gonna let go of this one even if money gets real tight.



also have this as a daily driver. 






not my picture, i have one of the 2nd to the left watch. had it since high school. won't let go of that one either.


haven't bought a watch since these guys. been thinking of changing it up and getting a g-shock so i don't mind if it gets scuffed up and all that.

also had a cartier bracelet, that one got stolen.


----------



## apicius9

Nothing. Never got into fancy watches and wore cheap ones. At one point invested $500 in a Swiss chronometer which I thought was plenty for a watch, the chrono stopped a few days after the warranty expired, the repair was supposed to be more than the buying price and I just had enough. Now I don't wear any watch. 

Stefan


----------



## EdipisReks

That sucks. Rolex wanted $1200 to even look at my GMT (this was my Dad's, and I have all the papers and packaging for it), and I doubt they even would have worked on it, due to age. Funny to walk around with this much money on my wrist, though. I bought a new Citizen Eco to wear while this was being worked on, and I plan on continuing to wear it most days...


----------



## JBroida

i'm currently wearing this:


----------



## EdipisReks

JBroida said:


> i'm currently wearing this:



nice! I love the Omega Seamaster inspired face texture. my Citizen is this:






now that I have my GMT Master back, I plan on getting a leather or cork strap for the Citizen. I also need to find my Seiko Kinetic, which is somewhere... Once I get my MBA, I hope to get myself a vintage Speedmaster, Paul Newman Daytona(or maybe an Explorer, if I can't find the PN Daytona at a decent price), or El Primero, as a congratulation gift, but I'll probably just buy knives.


----------



## JBroida

yeah... i liked it because it was simple and elegant... not overdone. And i love techie gadgets, ergo the ecodrive and atomic clock


----------



## EdipisReks

JBroida said:


> yeah... i liked it because it was simple and elegant... not overdone. And i love techie gadgets, ergo the ecodrive and atomic clock



Hard to go wrong with that.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Usually at least one purple rubber band(or up to 10) from an asparagus bunch if I'm working the line.
It just gets me in the zone.
But only then. 
It starts to cut off my circulation, veins a' poppin', and it irritates my carpal tunnel.



I gave up watches a long time ago. It's against Health Code now, and all my nice ones just got ruined working in a kitchen.


----------



## franzb69

> Nothing. Never got into fancy watches and wore cheap ones. At one point invested $500 in a Swiss chronometer which I thought was plenty for a watch, the chrono stopped a few days after the warranty expired, the repair was supposed to be more than the buying price and I just had enough. Now I don't wear any watch.



if ever you're in my country i can introduce you to a guy that fixes expensive watches for a living. he's trained internationally (switzerland, hongkong, malaysia, etc.) and does all kinds of expensive and rare watches. he has clients from all over that come to the country just to have watches fixed. there's this japanese dude that comes here just to bring over a ton of watches for him to fix, comes in twice a year and brings over a dozen watches to fix. he works for cartier here but works on other watches on the side.

he can get you a good deal on repairs. last year he went to a seminar in malaysia to be trained for certification for other brands of watches and he ended up teaching those dudes what to do. surgeon's hands don't even compare to him.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Citizen Eco Drive Blue Face Titanium 100 WR.The trouble with battery watches in the ocean is when it is changed no longer waterproof.Paid 200.00 for the Citizen Titanium over 10 yrs. ago.Surfed,Kayac,Swim I cannot believe this watch is still going strong.I figured the Solar proccessor has a life span I wonder how long this thing is going to last.Body & Band are Titanium so it is faily lite as well.Best watch I have ever owned.


----------



## Crothcipt

In high school I had the Casio calculator watch, this one.






But since then I couldn't keep the bands from breaking. Couldn't keep one at all. My dad gave me a expensive one with a twist flex band. It has been hell to try to keep one.


----------



## xdrewsiferx




----------



## JBroida

nice... almost got that one. Love the black look.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Thanks! 

I really dig the full tone faces. Here is my other watch I run.


----------



## brainsausage

Those Eco's are way to busy, no offense guys. I prefer my Nixon Cannon. View attachment 17119
Its like having Pam Grier on your wrist, sexy, tough as nails, and won't take no for an answer.


----------



## brainsausage

Still trying to work out this damn posting pics from iPhone business.


----------



## geezr

2002 Hamilton Khaki automatic - in rotation this week. Replaced leather bands a few times, no problems.
Older 1950's Elgin and 1980's Seiko manual wind, and a more recent auto in the rotation.


----------



## panda

how the frig do people wear watches in the kitchen? i wouldn't even wear a cheapo timex one it would drive me nuts. i do tend to wear the blue wide rubber bands from broccolini bunches though as it's fun to pull back and let go repeatedly. the sharp pain is satisfyingly stress relieving during service.

re: burns, i have so many they just look like birth marks. and as soon as one fully heals you get another right i the same $#@$#@%#@%@# spot!!


----------



## chefcomesback

If I had to answer this question 6 hours ago :
This View attachment 17120


After pouring 5 lt of boiling water on my left hand :
Giant f...n dressing done by a old grumpy nurse.
For the first time in 13 years working in kitchen I have burnt the heck out of myself:curse:. I came back to work and did the lunch service , trying not to get near the heat , got lightheaded and went home. I just took the second lot of painkillers , If I write stupid **** once they kick in please excuse me in advance


----------



## Salty dog

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...799828.-2207520000.1374233070.&type=3&theater

It matched the pumpkin suit.


----------



## marc4pt0

It cracks me up seeing kids these days w/o watches in the kitchen.I'm told it's not cool anymore and that cell phones are a much better means of tracking time. Hmmmm- reaching into my pocket multiple times a day (100x ish?) just to only tell time seems itiotic to me.
I've worn a watch to work for over 25 yrs and on the off day i forget to strap it on i feel utterly naked and lost. Ironicly the same feelng as forgetting my cell...

As for rocking the rubber bands- I'm sorry guys but once recces time ceases to be a part of our eagerly awaited shoolastic regimine,they gots to go. Extremely unsanitary and unsafe. (Unless you wash/rinse them regularly in which case by all means- rock the rubber around your wrist).
And yes,the same can be said for watches, but at least they tell time and date and I'm not always asking the guy next to me for this answer.

And as for the ubiquitous arm burns, try exhaling before you open/reach into the oven/PLACE protiens into the hot pan. There comes a time where you just say "seriously? That was f*ckin stupid"


----------



## ThEoRy

I've been asked this quite a few times on youtube. 
Invicta Men's 6411 Python Collection Chronograph


----------



## DSChief

just a simple Amazon online special,


----------



## Burl Source

sweat and sawdust


----------



## bikehunter

POW/MIA bracelet, since 1975. Haven't worn a watch in 30 years.


----------



## eaglerock

Seiko black monster, I love it !!!


----------



## stevenStefano




----------



## cnochef

I love watches, but I have a modest budget. My everyday watch is a replica of the classic Bulova Drivers' Watch made under the Adidas label:



My special occasion watch is this Montblanc Star Automatic:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

got a Russian Sturmanskie.


----------



## Lefty

Lots of Eco-Drive love! My daily each is an Eco-Drive that I've had for about 10 years. I'm at work, and this is my work watch. My wife bought it for me for Christmas, because she saw me eyeing it up:






It was on my wrist when my bunker gear got destroyed, and it's looking as great as ever. Citizens are awesome watches.


----------



## cnochef

I don't know about the US, but here in Canada Costco has awesome prices on Eco-Drive. Usually they're about $100 less than everyone else on a $250 model.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

My every day carries:


----------



## Justin0505

It had been years since I wore a watch, not because I didn't miss doing so, but because I had trouble finding something that I liked, that I could afford, and that would hold up. 
I just recently found a good deal on a Lum Tec Super Combat B2, and it's been well worth the wait. Very legible and simple dial, perfect size for my wrist, but lightweight thanks to Ti, simple hand-wind ETA movement (I actually enjoy winding it every day), fantastic build quality, and as the name company suggests: amazing lume. 
It's also been my first introduction into Nato style straps and I'm hooked: most comfortable style of strap I've ever worn. It came with some really well made ballistic nylon ones that I use if it's going to get really wet and dirty, but I also just picked up a dressier shell cordovan nato by DaLuca and it feels sooo good.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

everyday beater. is a Casio Pathfinder PAW1300. above all else, i am a backpack bowhunter. best watch for that use. while it was in for repairs, i got an analog Casio at Costco for $100.

for added plummage..i have a gold Rolex president, stainless Tuder, and some vintage Omega.


----------



## stevenStefano

Lefty said:


> Lots of Eco-Drive love! My daily each is an Eco-Drive that I've had for about 10 years. I'm at work, and this is my work watch. My wife bought it for me for Christmas, because she saw me eyeing it up:
> 
> It was on my wrist when my bunker gear got destroyed, and it's looking as great as ever. Citizens are awesome watches.



You're a lefty but you wear your watch on your left wrist?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Yeah, let's hear it for Eco-Drives!


----------



## Lefty

stevenStefano said:


> You're a lefty but you wear your watch on your left wrist?



Yeah, but I don't know how or why that happened. When I was a kid I wore them on my right, because everyone said that lefties wear watches on their right wrist. I guess it just feels more natural on my left. Great, now I feel like a traitor.


----------



## Duckfat

SS Submariner.


----------



## rdm_magic

I wear mine on my left, and I'm a leftie too. Dad always said that men wore watches on their left regardless, so I just did what my old man said, and now its a habit.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

non is right or wrong. however normally most wears the wristwatch on non-dominant arm, and why, well common sens. just less risk to scratch it etc.

but some watches is designed to be worn on the left arm, the winder on non digital watches is positioned for wearing on the left wrist.


----------



## GlassEye

stevenStefano said:


> You're a lefty but you wear your watch on your left wrist?



Another lefty that wears a watch on the left wrist here, though I am more ambidextrous than lefty.


----------



## tkern

JBroida said:


> i'm currently wearing this:



Holy crap that's a large watch.


----------



## apicius9

Hmm, maybe I should have a look at these Citizens, they seem to get a lot of love here and would be cheaper than having my Sector repaired.... If I could do whatever I want (i.e. win the lottery), I'd probably get the classic Omega Seamaster Chrono in blue.

Stefan


----------



## EdipisReks

A Seamaster is definitely on my list, but I like the Speedmaster better (I don't live by the water, though). Having a Rolex back on my wrist has been almost therapeutic. The titanium Citizen is just too light!


----------



## marc4pt0

I'm loving this thread, getting some great ideas for my next watch. Great. I'm already saying "next watch" as if the 6 I have already weren't enough! F*k me, another addiction being fueled...


----------



## Notaskinnychef

My grad present to myself when I graduated nursing school. Such a beast, love the heft and size of it. I'm a big dude so i can pull it off lol


----------



## Lucretia

I had an Eco Drive and loved it, then one day the stem pulled out when I was changing the time or date. Would have been just as cheap to buy as new one as have it repaired. Decided to go for something a little more girly:







Sorry that I did. The darn thing is hard to read without hashmarks for the "in between" hours, there's no second hand, and I never know what day it is without the calendar on my watch. And you can forget reading it in the dark. The only problem is that it keeps good time and keeps running, so I can't justify replacing it.


----------



## NO ChoP!

I too am a lefty and wear my watches on my left wrist. I think watches are made to be worn on the left, no?


----------



## sudsy9977

I'm right handed and I wear mine on the right.....my dad is left handed and wears his on he left...no one ever believes me....ryan


----------



## Crothcipt

Lefty said:


> Yeah, but I don't know how or why that happened. When I was a kid I wore them on my right, because everyone said that lefties wear watches on their right wrist. I guess it just feels more natural on my left. Great, now I feel like a traitor.


I always ended up with my watch on my right. But then again I am mostly ambidextrous so I didn't think to much about it either.


----------



## Crothcipt

GlassEye said:


> Another lefty that wears a watch on the left wrist here, though I am more ambidextrous than lefty.



lol read this after I posted.


----------



## franzb69

lefty wearing watches on the left as well. but i switch specially when it gets sweaty. lol. uncomfortable.


----------



## bamin

Have had it for the past two years, its treated me well.


----------



## EdipisReks

Notaskinnychef said:


> My grad present to myself when I graduated nursing school. Such a beast, love the heft and size of it. I'm a big dude so i can pull it off lol



the twist in the band is really interesting!


----------



## panda

right now i'm sporting oil burns on both wrists


----------



## Duckfat

For those who don't know **** from....


----------



## pumbaa

had a citizen eco drive and a seiko kinetic titanium but sold them, dont like wearing watches in the kitchen. if anything a timex expedition or casio gshock.


----------



## stereo.pete

Duckfat said:


> For those who don't know **** from....



Dave,

I checked into their website and I absolutely love the look of this particular model... http://www.shinola.com/shop/watches/the-brakeman-leather-band-watch-s002.html

Not that I can afford it now but I jumped on their email list, who knows maybe I'll sell a knife or two to get such a unique watch.


----------



## mr drinky

I used to wear a Tissot PRC200 until the band pin came out about three years ago. Since then I have not worn a watch and will probably never go back to one. 

k.


----------



## Duckfat

stereo.pete said:


> Dave,
> 
> I checked into their website and I absolutely love the look of this particular model... http://www.shinola.com/shop/watches/the-brakeman-leather-band-watch-s002.html
> 
> Not that I can afford it now but I jumped on their email list, who knows maybe I'll sell a knife or two to get such a unique watch.



Hey Pete come on over to DTW and we'll grab some cigars and hit their store up. I managed to trip over my own two feet last week and landed right on my watch. I nearly fell over when I saw the bill from Rolex. Thank goodness for an Inland Marine policy! 
:O


Dave


----------



## Lefty

Shinola has a ton of amazing products. I love the idea behind the brand, and I'll be a customer soon. In fact...ah, nevermind. Just really cool stuff.


----------



## Dream Burls

Okay, here's my wedding gift from almost 20 years ago.


----------



## stereo.pete

Duckfat said:


> Hey Pete come on over to DTW and we'll grab some cigars and hit their store up. I managed to trip over my own two feet last week and landed right on my watch. I nearly fell over when I saw the bill from Rolex. Thank goodness for an Inland Marine policy!
> :O
> 
> 
> Dave



Dave that sounds like a plan. I have a knife in the works from Randy and when it is finished I will make a road trip to pick it up and stop in your area. This won't be until probably this time next year though but I will keep you informed.


----------



## El Pescador

Wear a Sea Dweller sometimes, but usually wear a g-shock. If im in the office i take off the Rolex and use it as a paperweight. I had a IWC Mark XII a couple of years ago and traded it in on a Breitling. I will probably pick up another one this year because I miss the simplicity and lack of name recognition.


----------



## Duckfat

stereo.pete said:


> Dave that sounds like a plan. I have a knife in the works from Randy and when it is finished I will make a road trip to pick it up and stop in your area. This won't be until probably this time next year though but I will keep you informed.



Sounds like a Plan Pete. I'm right on the way to Randy's place any how so Steaks on the BGE and some some Cubano's for sure. 

Dave


----------



## Lefty

I can't believe how many guys here wear Rolex, like they're Timex....


----------



## boomchakabowwow

my stainless Tudor looks just like Dream Burls. i love it. i bought it at the time because it was less expensive than the same stainless Rolex. same watch. i just took it in for a new face, and tune-up. cost me $500.

came back brand spanking new..and then i reached into my engine compartment and put the tiniest scuff on the face. should have done the crystal..damn!!

now i love it!! i rarely see Tudor here in the states. i think they quit selling them here.


----------



## Dream Burls

I had my Rolex cleaned once (in 20 years) and was amazed at how much it cost. I think it was $500 also, but they did an amazing job. Even the bracelet looked like new. I don't wear it every day these days. Mostly when I go on vacation because it's built like a tank and I don't have to thing about it, even swimming.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Rolex's are built like tanks. I've worn mine in field training, scuba diving, and at the range. I paid enough for it, I'm gonna wear it to the ground although I doubt I could.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

People really drop some loot on watches. I guess I have no place to talk though. My wrist is just covered in oven rack burns.


----------



## Rjgogue

As of now I own a Bulova Kinetic....which in hindsight was a bonehead purchase being I don't wear watches while in the kitchen. Lol. So I'm always having to adjust the time. It does however work perfect on the weekends when I'm not working at Uchi.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i drive my wife crazy. and my rolex repair guy as well. 

apparently, Not wearing a rolex isnt the best for it's overall health. i have a gold president, that i NEVER wear..just not my style at all. my dad gave it to me, before he passed. i cant sell it until my mom passes. (so she cant kill me). i think i want to sell it and buy 3 stainless ones for each of my siblings. matching ones for all of us kids.

my tudor rides in my gun safe. opening it is a pain. so i dont wear that either.

on my wrist is a $299 Casio Pathfinder. i friggen love this thing. i sent it in for a repair. i have had this thing in motor oil, deer guts, my compost pile...it lives a rough life. atomic time keeping, so it is syncd perfectly. i am very outdoorsy. last time i wore my tudor deer hunting, a deer heard the bracelet jingling and ran away.

while this casio was away for repair, i bought a $100 analog casio from costco...the inexpensive watches get more play...i wore that thing on a 10-day backpack trip. it was awesome.


----------



## eaglerock

I'm not into gold watches too, my uncle gifted me a nice 1 couple of years ago and it is still brand new in the box


----------



## SpikeC

I wear a Cyma chrono with a faux carbon fiber face that a former employer gave me.


----------



## Duckfat

"Not wearing a rolex isnt the best for it's overall health"

You can get watch storage units/boxes for self winding watches that move so they keep the watches running. Not all that expensive and less $$$ than repairs.

Dave


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Duckfat said:


> "Not wearing a rolex isnt the best for it's overall health"
> 
> You can get watch storage units/boxes for self winding watches that move so they keep the watches running. Not all that expensive and less $$$ than repairs.
> 
> Dave



yea..i wasnt smart enough to have an electrical outlet installed in my safes.

for the record. setting the time on a rolex datejust sucks. letting that thing stop is a crime.


----------



## Duckfat

boomchakabowwow said:


> yea..i wasnt smart enough to have an electrical outlet installed in my safes.



That's unfortunate however they do make battery operated models or better yet just schedule the watch for all perils on your homeowners for about $20 a year and stop worrying about it. I don't have any more difficulty setting the time on a Datejust than any other Rolex. I've had one stop a few times. Just shake it or wind it manually and then you are back on track.


----------



## EdipisReks

I received a few new ones this weekend:



 1998 Explorer II



 1972 Datejust with linen dial (the texture doesn't show up in the photo)



 Fortis Cosmonaut

I also have a 1969 pre-moon Speedy coming to me. It's being conservatively restored, right now, but is just about done.


----------



## x737

Been wearing this for 12 years now. Works as new.


----------



## Matus

When I turned 30 my parents wanted to give me some nice present and they came up with an idea of good quality watch and knowing how picky I am on my stuff, they gave me some money and so I had not other way round than look at high quality watches. I got quickly surprised how much these lovely buggers cost  After quite some search Oris Chronoris caught my eye and that is what I got. Today - 5 years later - I still wore it daily (with exception when doing sport or some harder manual work). Yes - Seamester would be lovely, but I would not be able to justify 4x the already high price I payed for the Chronoris.

P.S. Those cool leather gloves are as close as I ever got to actually buying a motorbike (the 'small' HD Sportster would be my choice). I still have the gloves ... and the dream


----------



## Salty dog

No watch.

11 mm sterling with designer wrap.


----------



## Bill13

Sad to say, but as an electrician, no metal on my hands or wrists. Otherwise I would buy this http://www.luminox.com/watches/sea/?watch=A.8153.RP

I just can't justify buying it if I will only wear it occasionally.


----------



## drawman623

Bill13 said:


> Sad to say, but as an electrician, no metal on my hands or wrists. Otherwise I would buy this http://www.luminox.com/watches/sea/?watch=A.8153.RP
> 
> I just can't justify buying it if I will only wear it occasionally.



Nice Luminox.

I don't wear my watches nearly often enough. When I have the opportunity, I go for the Omega Seamaster. White dial over stainless with 18K bezel. I also enjoy a Bulova Precisionist and Hamilton Jazzmaster.

When I count how many "shigs" are in my watch box, I wonder if I shouldn't have stopped after the first though.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Couple years ago bought a Citizen Eco-Drive dress watch leather band. My original Titanium Eco -Drive finally quit working after 13+ years. Water tight to the end, never thought it would last this long. Will never go back to a battery watch.


----------



## tcmx3

I like watches but as a hobby it's a bit much monetarily. Im happy with one watch. Now pens, or camera lenses, I don't think so. But I can live with one watch. Mine currently happens to be this one:



14060m by lmaousrs, on Flickr


----------



## Mute-on

Beautiful classic Rolex. Last of the non COSC. Now sadly NLA


----------



## Adrian

Either an early Panerai Luminor, non-date, white dial manual. Or a Blue Rolex submariner, new shape and bracelet. This is actually a new one as I have never been a Rolex man before but I must say I love it.


----------



## Casaluz

I have had a Hamilton Khaki Automatic on my right arm, every day for the last 3+ years


----------



## CB1968

IWC


----------



## Vesteroid

Now that's a watch ^


----------



## CB1968

I wish!!


----------



## Vesteroid

I use to drool over a day night reveso, but never could pull the trigger....that was my dream watch when I care about fashion.


----------



## Matus

That IWC is amazing - which model it is? I presume it is manual model since it has 7 days reserve.

EDIT - just found it on IWC webpage - really amazing.


----------



## Bill13

Not on my wrist but for my son's 16 I bought him his first "real" watch.View attachment 26391


----------



## Mrmnms

I feel for Von Blewitt. Brings back memories. Knyfeknerd nailed it. Constant supply of rubber bands. My kids are always telling me to take them off before my hand turns blue. My watches are drawer queens. At least they hold their value.


----------



## GaryWGraley

I've gone through many watches, had my grail watch at one point, a Sinn 656, but needed funds so I sold that off, loved that watch.

The nearest that I have come to the look is this Invicta 16330 diver watch, it keeps excellent time, has incredible lumen and is really inexpensive. I had replaced the metal band with a nice padded leather one from DeBeers and also added a deployant clasp as well, so total $ of band and clasp about doubled the price I paid for the watch, but it's worth it for me.







The lumen, if I hit it with a flashlight before bed, will last all night, it won't be as bright as this, but it will be readable hours later.






G2


----------



## lucabrasi

Right now my best is a Seiko kinetic. Been thinking of upgrading, so as to blow my money on something other than knives and stones. 

Any opinions on Hamilton Khaki 46mm Pilot auto?


----------



## tcmx3

lucabrasi said:


> Right now my best is a Seiko kinetic. Been thinking of upgrading, so as to blow my money on something other than knives and stones.
> 
> Any opinions on Hamilton Khaki 46mm Pilot auto?



If you have a reasonable watch now, I'd save for something in the heavy hitter range. You aren't too far from potentially finding a nice second hand pilot's watch from a company that hasn't destructed what made it what it once was.


----------



## lucabrasi

Anything you have in mind in particular that I'm not that far from? I don't even know if a pilot design is necessary, I just find that particular one striking.


----------



## EdipisReks

lucabrasi said:


> Right now my best is a Seiko kinetic. Been thinking of upgrading, so as to blow my money on something other than knives and stones.
> 
> Any opinions on Hamilton Khaki 46mm Pilot auto?



I deplore watches that large. The 42mm Hamilton Pilot Daydate is nice, however. I own a 42mm Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph (Valjoux 7750 movement) and it's a chunky size, but not too tacky.


----------



## tcmx3

lucabrasi said:


> Anything you have in mind in particular that I'm not that far from? I don't even know if a pilot design is necessary, I just find that particular one striking.



there are a lot of cool older Logines. 

I mean I think if you can scratch together 2500 you should just go ahead and get a speedmaster. I was lent one and loved it, though I ultimately went higher up.


----------



## EdipisReks

I should be receiving a 1969 Pre-Moon Speedmaster, tomorrow, fresh from a conservative rennovation. I'll post a pic.


----------



## XooMG

Sometime after Chinese anew Year I'll be getting my first watch in thirteen years.

And it'll be a cheap boring quartz thing compared to what the aristocrats here are sporting.


----------



## EdipisReks

This came in today:


----------



## Bill13

Classic look. BTW agree with you on watch sizes, the trend towards bigger I don't understand. Do you get the buttons moved on your watch wearing wrist to accommodate the beast?


----------



## lucabrasi

Is 46mm really that big? Seems like 42 is pretty normal to most. Do those 4mm really make the switch from perfectly good to gaudy ridiculousness? 

I'm a pretty big fella with a big wrist, my 42mm Seiko doesn't feel big at all. 

I agree that some have gotten a bit nuts, but those seem to be like 55mm fashion watches (Nixon).


----------



## lucabrasi

Love the speedmaster by the way. Just considerably more than I can spend.


----------



## EdipisReks

lucabrasi said:


> Is 46mm really that big? Seems like 42 is pretty normal to most. Do those 4mm really make the switch from perfectly good to gaudy ridiculousness?
> 
> I'm a pretty big fella with a big wrist, my 42mm Seiko doesn't feel big at all.
> 
> I agree that some have gotten a bit nuts, but those seem to be like 55mm fashion watches (Nixon).



I'm a big guy and I have ~8 inch wrists (varies a little with temperature). That Speedy is 42mm, and is a nice size. Assuming that we're talking about round watches, a 42mm watch has about 83% of the square area of a 46mm watch. That's not including lugs, crown, etc. To put it into perspective, a person who is five feet 8 inches tall is 83% as tall as somebody who is seven feet tall. A 46mm watch is a lot bigger than a 42mm watch. 

I might just be weird. Lots of people seem fine with watches that large. I have been wearing a 40mm Rolex since I was 25 years old (through no effort of mine: it was my patrimony after my father offed himself), and before that I was wearing a 38mm Seiko Kinetic. The 38mm-42mm range seems about right to me, because of it. My Datejust, at 36mm, seemed a little small at first, but then I saw how well it slipped under a shirt cuff. My 42mm Hamilton Jazzmaster seems a bit large, but it's also a thick watch due to the Valjoux 7750 movement (which is the same reason why my Fortis Cosmonaut, while only 38mm, is a chunky watch, as it has the same movement). Anyway, I would try before buying, with regards to big watches.

I really do think you should look at the Pilot Khaki Day Date that I linked to. If I had an open spot in a watch winder (and if my wife wouldn't kill me if I bought another watch), I'd pick one up, myself. Maybe in a couple months.


----------



## tcmx3

I had a 45.5 planet ocean and it just wasn't me. It was a fine price and I felt compelled to get something before heading home for the holidays. Ok I do have a 6" wrist but even if I was a LOT bigger the thing was simply out of line IMO. I thought it couldnt be that much bigger than 42mm, too, you know. I was wrong.

I too do the 40mm thing now and think it's perfect for just about everyone. A little bigger, sure. Smaller? sure. But 45mm just doesnt look right unless youre Shaq IMO.


----------



## lucabrasi

Fair enough. Thanks for your input folks. I will have to try on a few and see what I think.


----------



## panda

would prefer gold, but jewelry is at the very bottom of my budget list.


----------



## Matus

When in comes to size of a watch it often comes to me that the big ones just use the size to allow the designer more play and make the watch to stand out more so you can make 'a message'. Sure - there are people with large wrists who may enjoy waring large watches, but most of us look strange with 45mm+ on our wrist. For me (arguably a guy with girly hands) the size was (OK, after price) the main limiting factor when choosing the watch.

An obvious exception are watches for divers.


----------



## sudsy9977

panda said:


> would prefer gold, but jewelry is at the very bottom of my budget list.





Do u have a link to where u got that...ryan


----------



## 9mmbhp

My trusty and faithful circa 1991 quartz Tag Heuer finally gave up the ghost a few years ago:



I happened to be somewhat flush at the time so I replaced it with a similar but very brightly polished Breitling Chrono Cockpit:



and, still feeling flush (cuz I stopped buying knives and stones), a Navitimer followed soon thereafter:



I think the Tag was spec'ed at 32mm, the Cockpit 38mm and the Navi 43mm. People talk about how a watch can 'wear' larger or smaller than its nominal face diameter would indicate and these two B'lings illustrate why: the face of the Cockpit is 38mm but the outer bezel puts the overall diameter of the watch very close to the Navi's. 

The B'lings are considerably heavier than the Tag which took longer to get used to than the increase in size.

Another size factor to consider: my eyes are so bad now that I can't read anything on the damn B'ling dial faces without reading glasses. The Navi's circular slide rule doesn't get much use anymore but I can make out the hands and hour markers so it's at least still functional as time-telling device. :wink:


----------



## EdipisReks

Did you mean 42mm, for the Quartz TAG?


----------



## panda

Sudsy - at a guess retail store. Not sure if they still make it, you could always look on eBay for guess men's bracelet.


----------



## jeff1

Claude Bernard not the most expensive watch you'll see here but i like it


----------



## lucabrasi

I went and checked out a 46mm Khaki Pilot. I don't think it looks big. I also measured my wrist at 8.75 inches. I feel like I can pull it off. I'm probably going that way. 

If it looks dumb, I'll get over it. If my knife habit is any indication, it'll be just one of many anyway.


----------



## EdipisReks

lucabrasi said:


> I went and checked out a 46mm Khaki Pilot. I don't think it looks big. I also measured my wrist at 8.75 inches. I feel like I can pull it off. I'm probably going that way.
> 
> If it looks dumb, I'll get over it. If my knife habit is any indication, it'll be just one of many anyway.



On a nearly 9 inch wrist, that might actually work okay. Objection withdrawn.


----------



## Timthebeaver

This guy knows his watches. (Contains colourful language)

[video=youtube;kxlc8j5PUgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxlc8j5PUgc[/video]


I wear a 1984 Seiko automatic diver (6309-7290).


----------



## EdipisReks

I like Seiko Automatics a lot. They are always at the top of my list for watch recommendations at quasi-reasonable price ranges (I haven't owned or handled a Grand or King Seiko, but I'm sure they are excellent, and the taller end of the price range). I bought a Seiko Cocktail Time for my B-I-L's birthday, which is a little ways in the future (found a really good deal on it brand new, straight from Tokyo), and the few times I've taken it out of its package and looked at it, I've wanted to keep it.


----------



## Timthebeaver

I've got a more modern (2004) Kinetic, but I'm a big fan of the older divers, particularly the 6309-7040. I've been close to pulling the trigger many times, but deep down I know it's just a bit too big and proud on the wrist for my liking, and I'm not a small bloke.


----------



## mc2442

The video is funny, even though I just want to punch him.


----------



## XooMG

I love a watch snob criticising "pretenders".

Online enthusiast communities are kinda sickening...heh.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

This one is by far most worn and the most favorite of the few I have in my possession. I practically, don't take it off. 46mm.


----------



## Cheeks1989

This is my go to.


----------



## Noodle Soup

For the last 8 years my EDC watch has been a Bathy's Hawaiian 100F crystal. I've been through 4 leather straps and 3 batteries. Just replaced the leather with a stainless steel strap. It is a medium price range watch assembled in Hawaii with a Swiss movement. Recommend it highly.


----------



## EdipisReks

I wore my Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph for a full day for the first time since I had it partially serviced (it keeps time, but the case had some wounds. You can also see the corrosion on one of the dials that suggests that the watch was wet, at some point: I elected not to have that addressed, as it would require either removing material from the dial or replacing the dial) and had a nice Italian made vulcanized rubber strap put on it. I got it for cheap, and originally thought about selling it to fund something else, but it's grown on me. Even when on snug, as it is in the photo, it's very comfortable, as the vulcanized rubber has a bit of give. Maybe I'll wear this for a while before I decide to replace it. Right now, it balances out my Fortis Cosmonaut on a clockwise rotor in my watch-winder.

Y6YxOHGl.jpg


----------



## brainsausage

EdipisReks said:


> I wore my Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph for a full day for the first time since I had it partially serviced (it keeps time, but the case had some wounds. You can also see the corrosion on one of the dials that suggests that the watch was wet, at some point: I elected not to have that addressed, as it would require either removing material from the dial or replacing the dial) and had a nice Italian made vulcanized rubber strap put on it. I got it for cheap, and originally thought about selling it to fund something else, but it's grown on me. Even when on snug, as it is in the photo, it's very comfortable, as the vulcanized rubber has a bit of give. Maybe I'll wear this for a while before I decide to replace it. Right now, it balances out my Fortis Cosmonaut on a clockwise rotor in my watch-winder.
> 
> Y6YxOHGl.jpg



Not sure how I feel about the strap, but that's a pretty handsome watch in most other respects Jacob.


----------



## EdipisReks

brainsausage said:


> Not sure how I feel about the strap, but that's a pretty handsome watch in most other respects Jacob.



The bracelet that came with it, which had a deployment strap, didn't have a fine enough adjustment to fit me, and I can't wear leather bands due to allergies, so I had minimal choices. It's not a watch I will wear a lot (the three Rolexes, the Fortis, and the Pre-Moon Omega take most of my wrist time), but I like this one.


----------



## brainsausage

EdipisReks said:


> The bracelet that came with it, which had a deployment strap, didn't have a fine enough adjustment to fit me, and I can't wear leather bands due to allergies, so I had minimal choices. It's not a watch I will wear a lot (the three Rolexes, the Fortis, and the Pre-Moon Omega take most of my wrist time), but I like this one.



Off topic- but are you left handed? Or do you adhere to the non dominant hand wear? On the same topic, how many of you guys wear your gear face down? A buddy of mine years ago insisted it was the 'gentlemanly' manner of wearing a wrist based timepiece. I tried that style for awhile, and really didn't care for it. Just felt weird having the extra mass on the inside of my wrist. Tried the non- dominant hand wear as well, and my natural inclinations wouldn't allow it.


----------



## EdipisReks

No, I'm super right handed. I wear a watch on my non-dominant hand. I only wear watches face up. I have some watch acquaintances who are older, mid 60s to mid 80s, and almost to a man, they wear watches face down. I find it weird, and I almost never find a picture of a watch worn earlier than 1935 or later than 1955 that shows a face being worn on the inside of the wrist. For whatever reason, I think it's a generation thing. Most of the watches I own have screw down crowns, so wearing on either wrist isn't a big deal, as you have to take the watch off to set the time, regardless. This Hamilton is an exception, as it's not screw down, but I still prefer to take the watch off to set the time.


----------



## panda

re: hamilton, that one looks very elegant. does it come in gold? 
non dominant face up for me, any other config would drive me nuts.


----------



## erickso1

EdipisReks said:


> I wore my Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph for a full day for the first time since I had it partially serviced (it keeps time, but the case had some wounds. You can also see the corrosion on one of the dials that suggests that the watch was wet, at some point: I elected not to have that addressed, as it would require either removing material from the dial or replacing the dial) and had a nice Italian made vulcanized rubber strap put on it. I got it for cheap, and originally thought about selling it to fund something else, but it's grown on me. Even when on snug, as it is in the photo, it's very comfortable, as the vulcanized rubber has a bit of give. Maybe I'll wear this for a while before I decide to replace it. Right now, it balances out my Fortis Cosmonaut on a clockwise rotor in my watch-winder.
> 
> Y6YxOHGl.jpg



That's a classy watch. Been looking for a nice watch, so I may have to look that one up. Thanks for posting.


----------



## brainsausage

The face down thing was something I'd entirely forgotten, until I watched an episode of the excellent Aussie tv series 'Rake'. There's a scene where the camera zooms in on him checking his watch, and it's worn face down. Which I hadn't noticed till then. But I couldn't stop noticing it after...


----------



## 9mmbhp

brainsausage said:


> Off topic- but are you left handed? Or do you adhere to the non dominant hand wear? On the same topic, how many of you guys wear your gear face down? A buddy of mine years ago insisted it was the 'gentlemanly' manner of wearing a wrist based timepiece. I tried that style for awhile, and really didn't care for it. Just felt weird having the extra mass on the inside of my wrist. Tried the non- dominant hand wear as well, and my natural inclinations wouldn't allow it.



Non-dominant, face-down. I got the face-down thing from my father. He may have gotten it from his father. 

I've tried switching to face up multiple times but it feels wrong. Sort of like brushing teeth with the other hand: it can be made to work but why bother?

Too, think about this: you're holding a beer in your watch hand and someone asks the time. If you wear face-up, you need to pronate your forearm to read the time and might spill beer on yourself. If you wear face-down, then you supinate to read time so any spillage hits the person next to you.


----------



## linecooklife

Forgive me if this topic has been discussed before but I'm curious what other pro cooks wear for a watch in the kitchen. Mostly I'm curious why you wear it, beyond just aesthetics what makes it particularly suited to the harsh conditions and demands of a working kitchen.
Currently I'm wearing an Aristo automatic pilot watch on a "shark" metal bracelet. It's easy to read easy to clean and pretty durable. I also like that it has the minutes around the dial which helps me when expediting. Also date display is a must when writing labels all day.


----------



## DamageInc

linecooklife said:


> Forgive me if this topic has been discussed before but I'm curious what other pro cooks wear for a watch in the kitchen. Mostly I'm curious why you wear it, beyond just aesthetics what makes it particularly suited to the harsh conditions and demands of a working kitchen.
> Currently I'm wearing an Aristo automatic pilot watch on a "shark" metal bracelet. It's easy to read easy to clean and pretty durable. I also like that it has the minutes around the dial which helps me when expediting. Also date display is a must when writing labels all day.



I always wore my Rolex 16600 in the kitchen. It can take any beating I can give it, and more. I love the aesthetics of it and it will last for my lifetime plus some. I got some other stuff that I can wear for formal occasions, but by far the watch I wear the most is my trusty 16600.


----------



## mille162

Justin0505 said:


> It had been years since I wore a watch, not because I didn't miss doing so, but because I had trouble finding something that I liked, that I could afford, and that would hold up.
> I just recently found a good deal on a Lum Tec Super Combat B2, and it's been well worth the wait. Very legible and simple dial, perfect size for my wrist, but lightweight thanks to Ti, simple hand-wind ETA movement (I actually enjoy winding it every day), fantastic build quality, and as the name company suggests: amazing lume.
> It's also been my first introduction into Nato style straps and I'm hooked: most comfortable style of strap I've ever worn. It came with some really well made ballistic nylon ones that I use if it's going to get really wet and dirty, but I also just picked up a dressier shell cordovan nato by DaLuca and it feels sooo good.



Justin0505 I have a similar model, the B3 with carbon face, Lumtec's are such an underrated watch. This and my Bathy's are my go to daily beaters. Love your strap, where did you pick it up?


----------



## sudsy9977

Had this watch for a while and never wore it Just started wearing it I dont like wearing it everday cause im worried about messing it up but i said screw it


----------



## Macilvaine33

The new apple watch would look great on my wrist. Unfortunately, it is bare.


----------



## mille162

my new daily wearer. Still not sure on the bracelet for everyday, I'm looking for a good deployment rubber strap at the moment.


----------



## panda

picked up a hamilton khaki field titanium auto
i would post my own pic, but i found some amazing photos from watchuseek forum


----------



## khashy

panda said:


> picked up a hamilton khaki field titanium auto
> i would post my own pic, but i found some amazing photos from watchuseek forum



Nice. Love Hamiltons.

Here is mine. Workhorse from Switzerland. Never misses a beat.


----------



## inzite

oooo la la a watch thread on here and i never knew... here are mine...

starting with the vintages...

This one every now and then... Tudor 76100 - Lollipop


vintage warmth for the first snow of the year! #76100 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr

Been wearing this one these past 2 weeks... Rollie 16018


IMG_20170205_231834_267 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr

This I love the most! under the radar yet finished exquisitely... Grand Seiko SBGJ005


#sbgj005 on the wrist for saturday. by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr

The beater that can take anything... Rollie 16600


#16600 home time soon! by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr

For those days gloomy days... Rollie 116613LN w/ Serti Dial


long day. home time #116613ln by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## panda

one of these days, i will get a gold rolex. maybe when i turn 50, lol.


----------



## inzite

panda said:


> one of these days, i will get a gold rolex. maybe when i turn 50, lol.



haha, vintage is back in full force these days, with the right outfit it doens't make you appear too old haha. The newer ones wear much younger as well with the sportier look.


----------



## DamageInc

panda said:


> one of these days, i will get a gold rolex. maybe when i turn 50, lol.



Get an Urban Jürgensen instead.


----------



## panda

Yeah when the time.comes that i can actually afford it ill consider all options as long as it's gold. What I really want is a Porsche but that's beyond what I want to invest in.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i have a super vintage gold rolex. old school..with the bark bracelet.

i took it out to wear just yesterday. i had it cleaned and serviced and it is sparkling. only problem..i forgot how to set the day of the week, date, and time. i need to google it. AGAIN.

it is seriously blingy, and i feel kinda obnoxious wearing it.


----------



## spoiledbroth

lel


----------



## WildBoar

panda said:


> Yeah when the time.comes that i can actually afford it ill consider all options as long as it's gold. What I really want is a Porsche but that's beyond what I want to invest in.


You can score a 944 or 924 for just a few thousand $.


...if you like torturing yourself.



spoiledbroth said:


> lel


You sir must sharpen a heck of a lot, as you seem to have shaved all the hair off of your arm, and not just your wrist.


----------



## spoiledbroth

It's these weird genetics that don't make sense: Scotch and Ukrainian. You'd think I should have a nice thick coat.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Not my pic but better than I could ever take






Victorinox titanium divemaster 500

I've had it about 9 years now, i can't justly getting into the timepiece game hardcore with multiple at this point in my life. Plus I mostly just look at my iPhone :whistling:


----------



## pd7077

This is one way to make a vintage Rollie a bit more vintage looking...a bespoke strap. Leather is from a WWII era (1944) Swiss ammo pouch.


----------



## panda

already know what i want with next years tax return, lol
[video=youtube;QLKYdN7Kf1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLKYdN7Kf1U[/video]


----------



## ecchef

I like the Presage series a lot.


----------



## ecchef

Generally not a Rolex guy, but that is a nice one! Who did the strap?


pd7077 said:


> This is one way to make a vintage Rollie a bit more vintage looking...a bespoke strap. Leather is from a WWII era (1944) Swiss ammo pouch.


----------



## pd7077

ecchef said:


> Generally not a Rolex guy, but that is a nice one! Who did the strap?



The strap is by John Glance of Dangerous9Straps. He is based out of Germany, and makes each strap to the customer's specifications. He has a ridiculous amount of materials available, but he's most known for using vintage ammo pouches. Some go as far back as the late 1890s! He will send you pics of the pouches that he has available. This is what mine looked like before he cut it down to size.





Lead time was about 12wks when I ordered my first. I have another on order for my B&R Phantom, and lead time is now about 14wks. He does a lot of high end watches, and the gallery he has on his website shows some pretty ridiculous pieces.


----------



## Jovidah

Whatever you do... don't... EVER... buy a Suunto. Overpriced hunks of unreliable junk. Battery life as poor as an Apple product. Wrist bands as fragile as paper maché.


----------



## WildBoar

Jovidah said:


> Whatever you do... don't... EVER... buy a Suunto. Overpriced hunks of unreliable junk. Battery life as poor as an Apple product. Wrist bands as fragile as paper maché.


this gives me a good reason not to start training for triathlons. Thanks! :cool2:


----------



## brainsausage

pd7077 said:


> The strap is by John Glance of Dangerous9Straps. He is based out of Germany, and makes each strap to the customer's specifications. He has a ridiculous amount of materials available, but he's most known for using vintage ammo pouches. Some go as far back as the late 1890s! He will send you pics of the pouches that he has available. This is what mine looked like before he cut it down to size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lead time was about 12wks when I ordered my first. I have another on order for my B&R Phantom, and lead time is now about 14wks. He does a lot of high end watches, and the gallery he has on his website shows some pretty ridiculous pieces.



Crap- yet another rabbit hole. Thanks...


----------



## panda

Leather looks nice, but fabric is way better to wear. All about usage man.


----------



## brainsausage

panda said:


> Leather looks nice, but fabric is way better to wear. All about usage man.



I disagree. Fabric tends to hold moisture and feel more 'wet' than properly cured leather IME. I've worn leather, synthetic, and canvas in the kitchen and I far prefer a proper leather band over the rest.


----------



## panda

i think i meant synthetic that feels like fabric. what ever the stuff my current strap is made from is awesome. its got woven texture like fabric but im pretty sure its some sort of nylon, and is leather underneath.


----------



## pd7077

I haven't had any issues with leather straps either. I have watches with other bands (SS, nylon, rubber), and rubber is by far the worst for me. Now this particular leather has to be taken care of a bit more than others because it's vintage, but it's only a matter of cleaning & conditioning it every 6 months so it's not really a big deal.


----------



## Cheeks1989

New one Resco RTac.


----------



## Jovidah

I'll just throw this out here to so you guys can plunder your bank accounts: Shinichi Watanabe made watches.

http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/watch.htm

Go forth and feed ye addiction!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Jovidah said:


> I'll just throw this out here to so you guys can plunder your bank accounts: Shinichi Watanabe made watches.
> 
> http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/watch.htm
> 
> Go forth and feed ye addiction!



no thanks. i would destroy that thing.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

if i plunder my back account..it will be for a IWC topgun.


----------



## WildBoar

boomchakabowwow said:


> if i plunder my back account..it will be for a IWC topgun.


Those seem to come up for sale pretty often in the used market. Set up an alert on watchrecn and monitor pricing, etc. for a while.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

WildBoar said:


> Those seem to come up for sale pretty often in the used market. Set up an alert on watchrecn and monitor pricing, etc. for a while.



thanks.


----------



## b2kk258




----------



## mille162

Cheeks1989 said:


> New one Resco RTac.



Cheeks1989 great choice with the RTac! (I have their Red Circle). Are you on their facebook Downrange to Downtown members page?


----------



## drawman623

mille162 said:


> Cheeks1989 great choice with the RTac! (I have their Red Circle). Are you on their facebook Downrange to Downtown members page?



Fine timepieces gents. Great to see Loyals on the forum.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Beautiful stuff drawman. Actually I am not Mille162. Resco really needs some more love.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

b2kk258 said:


>



My daily wearer too. Good taste


----------



## drawman623

Wearing brown on St Patrick's day.


----------



## BoomVang




----------



## mauichef

Original 1968 Navitimer. I bought it new.


----------



## ashy2classy

b2kk258 said:


>



Love the nodate sub...my grail is a 5513 Maxi. *some day*


----------



## ashy2classy

Here's the one that gets the most wrist time for me...


----------



## WildBoar

Nice! i've gravitated to Speedmasters myself over the last 1-1/2 years. Omega Forums has cost me more in 2 years then KKF has in 10 :O


----------



## ashy2classy

WildBoar said:


> Nice! i've gravitated to Speedmasters myself over the last 1-1/2 years. Omega Forums has cost me more in 2 years then KKF has in 10 :O



Haha! I've stopped at one but have my eye on a Rolex 1603 datejust and a nodate sub, either 14060 or 114060. Will take me quite some time to save enough $$.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## WildBoar

^^ yep, that right there sure is purdy!

I really like/ appreciate watches like that, but I almost never dress up and prefer to rock less formal watches (I guess I've been called a tool so much I mainly gravitate to tool watches  ).

That gallouche (sp) dials is very nice, and the finishing on the movement is tres cool. It's like a Bill Burke damascus knife.


----------



## DamageInc

Thanks for the kind words. This watch is going to be rocked with everything from jeans/t-shirt to suits and tuxedos. Will be rotating between this and my Sea-Dweller 16600.


----------



## rami_m

I am considering this at the moment, thoughts?

https://flic.kr/p/SqxaHe


----------



## DamageInc

Completely my personaly opinion: I prefer the black/red over the Pepsi.


----------



## Lars

That Urban Jurgensen is awesome. Very nice!

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Tak, tak. Man skal jo støtte det Danske.


----------



## Lars

Det skal man da. Det står i reglerne. Os fattigrøve må dog nøjes med at sigte lidt lavere..

Lars


----------



## Eitan78

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/250301691766455039/


----------



## mille162

drawman623 said:


> Wearing brown on St Patrick's day.



Nice choice! Thats 3 of us so far, any other RESCO owners lurking here?


----------



## drawman623

mille162 said:


> Nice choice! Thats 3 of us so far, any other RESCO owners lurking here?



I was wondering the same. Loyals come out


----------



## lobby

Not in the same league as anything here, but I love my 80s Vostok Soviet beater


----------



## BoomVang

rami_m said:


> I am considering this at the moment, thoughts?
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/SqxaHe



Do it!


----------



## rami_m

BoomVang said:


> Do it!



On route to me.


----------



## Mute-on

Congratulations Rami. My favourite Rolex. More comfortable and versatile than a Sub. You will really enjoy wearing it!

I just sold a late, no holes case GMT Master II with an all black bezel. A better investment than most knives 

Cheers

J


----------



## BoomVang

rami_m said:


> On route to me.


:doublethumbsup:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i wish photobucket didnt suck. i'm wearing my Tudor now..since i am less in the field. i love how you didnt see Tudor watches here in the States..i think they sell them here again.


----------



## Eitan78




----------



## rami_m

Mute-on said:


> Congratulations Rami. My favourite Rolex. More comfortable and versatile than a Sub. You will really enjoy wearing it!
> 
> I just sold a late, no holes case GMT Master II with an all black bezel. A better investment than most knives
> 
> Cheers
> 
> J



Your inbox is full


----------



## Mute-on

Cleared


----------



## panda

need some help finding a replacement leather strap (21mm) for pro kitchen use
the stock one from my hamilton got worn out and fell apart so i replaced it with a black nato style one and it gets really disgusting underneath, quite stinky too. what is a good rugged one that is easy to maintain?


----------



## DamageInc

panda said:


> need some help finding a replacement leather strap (21mm) for pro kitchen use
> the stock one from my hamilton got worn out and fell apart so i replaced it with a black nato style one and it gets really disgusting underneath, quite stinky too. what is a good rugged one that is easy to maintain?



https://www.jack-foster.com/collect...ucts/standard-springbar-shell-cordovan-color8

https://www.jack-foster.com/collect...ween-english-tan-dublin?variant=6942041735191


----------



## bkultra

Cordovan (horse's ass) is a very rugged leather, but it's expensive as well. What's your budget?


----------



## panda

Under 100


----------



## bkultra

It would be tight but do able... Cordovan would get my vote. Comes is a variety of colors, but I agree with Damageinc (#8 is a looker)


----------



## DamageInc

I really want this, but I need it in 20mm. Expensive though.

https://www.ironheart.co.uk/hardware/ih-ws1.html


----------



## bkultra

Cordovan has more sheen when compared to other leathers, so I would avoid black (looks too much like patent leather)


----------



## DamageInc

bkultra said:


> Cordovan has more sheen when compared to other leathers, so I would avoid black (looks too much like patent leather)



Yeah, if choosing cordovan, go for a shade of brown or burgundy/oxblood.


----------



## hmansion

16600 Sea Dweller...whenever my wife hasnt taken it. She likes the big watch look. A bunch of Nixons I rotate for fun, too.


----------



## parbaked

DamageInc said:


> Yeah, if choosing cordovan, go for a shade of brown or burgundy/oxblood.



This ^...cordovan is it's own color...a rich shade of burgundy that's close to oxblood. That's the "only" way to go...


----------



## panda

Ok cordovan strap around $100 21mm width, how about some links?


----------



## bkultra

See DamageInc's first one (you can select the size in the options)...

https://www.jack-foster.com/collect...ucts/standard-springbar-shell-cordovan-color8


----------



## panda

Sweet, thanks damage and bdawg!!


----------



## panda

i opted for this one with black buckle and stitching
https://www.jack-foster.com/collect...gbar-shell-cordovan-black?variant=32316035089

or this one 

https://www.jack-foster.com/collect...ween-english-tan-dublin?variant=6942041735191


----------



## panda

exploring other options now, freaking yet another rabbit hole, argh. can i use 20mm strap even tho the lugs on my watch are 21mm?


----------



## panda

i have zero impulse control 
went with natural chromexcel strap with pvd buckle
https://www.ebay.com/itm/132532997933


----------



## lucabrasi

Leather is still going to stink panda. I imagine sweatiness and moisture are just an everyday thing in the kitchen, any of the leathers will eventually start to stink. 

I would get a Maratac composite elite strap that is totally waterproof and still looks good. 

Or if youre set on leather I would get one of the Hirsch performance straps that have aerated rubber backing, supposed to keep your skin dry and resist moisture way better than even silicone backing. 

A 22mm strap works with 21mm lugs way better. A 20 mm strap may even be prone to detaching while on the wrist. You can always squeeze the 22mm on and its usually not that tight of a squeeze.


----------



## lucabrasi

Sorry late to the party. Started writing before reading your last post.


----------



## panda

In case this don't work out can you show me a good example?


----------



## Acousticawareness

panda said:


> In case this don't work out can you show me a good example?




Panda- check out Lakehouse Leathers- chromexcel bands at a crazy cheap price. I stumbled across him on a Reddit thread, younger guy starting up but makes quality bands. All on clearance right now too. A bit more porous than Cordovan but much better than latigo and other leathers at resisting sweat. 
https://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c14/Two-Piece_Watch_Straps.html

Have a natural band of his on my Seiko Alpinist I wear daily. Over one year in going strong with no failure. Desk jockey by day but it survives my woodshop on weekends- highly recommend. 
(I just picked up two more as backups)


----------



## panda

thanks, i've ordered a black one. can i dye the sides of it or use a sharpie to make the entire thing black?


----------



## Acousticawareness

I think sharpie would take just fine after a couple applications. The exposed chromexcel will darken a fair amount over time too. Heres my year old band- started as natural. 

https://imgur.com/a/ANwqe
*Edit: please excuse the spots on bottom band- successfully painted our little guys bedroom last weekend.


----------



## lucabrasi

http://www.westcoastime.com/composite-elite.html

https://www.globalwatchband.com/watch-straps/hirsch-performance.html

You may be able to find either cheaper on eBay or amazon. The Hirsch Straps are great but are a pretty penny. And again, even though the outer leather is waterproofed they will eventually be effected by moisture. Though with the rubber interior and the way they do it they should hold up a long time. 

The maratacs are inexpensive and very comfortable. They also are totally waterproof and super durable. Wearing one on the Oris Swiss Hunter I am wearing as I type. I am a big fan.


----------



## panda

maratac is just what i was looking for! ordered a 22mm one also, shouldnt be a problem fitting on 21mm lug right?


----------



## bkultra

No problem, and you know you have issues right?


----------



## panda

i've come to that realization at an early age and just embraced it instead of letting it be an achilles.


----------



## panda

one more question. can i dye the natural leather one i have on the way black or is that going to make it look tacky?


----------



## bkultra

Sure you can dye leather... Most commercially prepared leather dyes come with leather preparer, the dye itself, and a finish. But you could even use shoe polish to darken the edged of the band (assuming that is what you are talking about). If it's the entire band look into products specifically for dyeing leather.


----------



## panda

oh man, what rabbit hole have i gotten myself into. also want to get these three:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/22mm-PM-Bl...-Black-Stitch-2-Tang-PVD-Buckle-/401149492489
https://www.hirschstraps.com/collec...-in-black-red-09120940504?variant=32283671496
https://www.crownandbuckle.com/black-kangaroo-leather-nato.html


----------



## lucabrasi

My Oris is 21mm lug wearing a 22mm strap.


----------



## Christian1

small wrist, so nothing :*


----------



## panda

lucabrasi said:


> My Oris is 21mm lug wearing a 22mm strap.




pics?


----------



## esoo

panda said:


> oh man, what rabbit hole have i gotten myself into. also want to get these three:
> https://www.crownandbuckle.com/black-kangaroo-leather-nato.html



I found that the NATO strap I had from Crown and Buckle stretched really badly.


----------



## Paraffin

Hmmm... serious lack of photos here lately. Okay, here's mine, not in the Rolex club but I like these. First, the daily driver, where Iike the understaded all-stainless and grey face look. I used to do a lot of salt water sailing and kayaking with this watch, and it still works fine:







And then the "dress" version with a little bit of gold bling, and it's also easier to read in low light, now that I'm an old:






I bought these around 16 years ago, when I was a bit more solvent, and they're one of the best remaining investments from that period. I like having two near-identical watches, because these need batteries every few years (which is why they don't match, one needs servicing). If I was starting this from scratch I'd go self-winders, but at least I always have one of them available when a battery dies. Like now...


----------



## osakajoe

I havent worn a watch in over 12 years. But my wife wanted to buy me an Apple Watch so I would walk and exercise more. Told her it needed to be sports model as I am always wet when grinding and sharpening. 

Ive grown attached to it now. The water [emoji98]function allows the touch screen to get wet without being confused and no longer need to stop working and reach into my pocket for calls. I can chose to ignore or pick up important calls easily. Also very easy to clean when Im done.

They just need a more rugged case and screen. Dont think they had this line of work in mind when designing them.


----------



## panda

so the da luca natural chromexcel strap came in and it fits perfect! no gap and is hella comfortable. i thought $150 retail was a bit much (got it for 95 gotta love ebay) but i am definitely both seeing/feeling the quality. what the hell am i gonna do with the other two i have coming? lol





i am really digging the nato style because a piece of the soft leather goes under the watch for more squishy comfort.


----------



## brainsausage

osakajoe said:


> I havent worn a watch in over 12 years. But my wife wanted to buy me an Apple Watch so I would walk and exercise more. Told her it needed to be sports model as I am always wet when grinding and sharpening.
> 
> Ive grown attached to it now. The water [emoji98]function allows the touch screen to get wet without being confused and no longer need to stop working and reach into my pocket for calls. I can chose to ignore or pick up important calls easily. Also very easy to clean when Im done.
> 
> They just need a more rugged case and screen. Dont think they had this line of work in mind when designing them.



I switched to an Apple Watch in the last couple months primarily for work in a kitchen as well. Its held up fine so far. It really is nice not having to reach into your pocket to see notifications, saves a noticeable amount of time. 

And being able to tell my wrist to set an alarm/timer?


That **** will never get old.


----------



## LucasFur

Wearing one of these.


----------



## bosco

I have purchased the Apple Watch and returned it three times now. I want to love it but cant get over the redundancy with my phone. I really want to use the sport rings...


----------



## Timthebeaver

LucasFur said:


> Wearing one of these.



Grotesque (as is increasingly common with modern "luxury" watches). Ymmv.


----------



## DamageInc

Urban Jürgensen released a chocolate dial Reference 1140 yesterday.


----------



## LucasFur

Timthebeaver said:


> Grotesque (as is increasingly common with modern "luxury" watches). Ymmv.



Tim, 
One day you too may bore of the plethora of Rolex's.
Regards.


----------



## jacko9

What do I have on my wrist? Hair - I gave up wearing watches over 60 years ago.


----------



## lucabrasi

Would love to include a pic panda but after 4 years I still dont know how to use this forum.


----------



## DamageInc

Upload the photo to an image sharing site (imgur for example)

Get the URL for the photo, then paste that into this box:


----------



## panda

esoo said:


> I found that the NATO strap I had from Crown and Buckle stretched really badly.


the da luca chromexcel one i just got stretched slightly upon use, but it doesnt feel like its giving way that its going to stretch even further. we shall see.


----------



## minibatataman

My dad gave me his Raymond & Weil Parsifal watch a couple years back. I wear that or my misfit.


----------



## panda

wish i found this sooner, its what i had in mind from the start.
https://www.iwantastrap.com/products/black-stitch-sailcloth-strap?variant=28944024521


----------



## panda

a new watch has won my interest of late. seiko sarx057
very understated, classy & sporty at the same time, especially like the gunmetal titanium look.


----------



## Chef Doom

One day I hope to be able to afford an Omega Speedmaster.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I wear this Nov and Dec. my least physical months. I tend to reach into engine bays and stuff not remembering to take off whatever timepiece I’m wearing. Hunting season is over, so I’m safer. 

It’s more than I’m used to. But fun to wear. Not fun to set the time and date tho.


----------



## WildBoar

boomchakabowwow said:


> Not fun to set the time and date tho.


I tend to wear no-date watches. But both divers I have include date wheels. I never bother to set the proper date when I decide to wear either of them.


----------



## minibatataman

WildBoar said:


> I tend to wear no-date watches. But both divers I have include date wheels. I never bother to set the proper date when I decide to wear either of them.


Ironically I was just about to show what I got. My Raymond and weil was too formal, and my dad wanted something smaller and more dressy than his seamaster, so we traded watches.


----------



## Ryndunk

Daily diver! Seiko samurai, ceramic bezel insert, heavy nato strap.


----------



## minibatataman

Ryndunk said:


> Daily diver! Seiko samurai, ceramic bezel insert, heavy nato strap.
> View attachment 45619


Had I not gotten the Omega, I was planning on buying on of those! Love the bezel insert.


----------



## pennman

BALL with all tritium numbers and hands and their own automatic movement.


----------



## dudong

My daily beater


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Paraffin said:


> Hmmm... serious lack of photos here lately. Okay, here's mine, not in the Rolex club but I like these. First, the daily driver, where Iike the understaded all-stainless and grey face look. I used to do a lot of salt water sailing and kayaking with this watch, and it still works fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "dress" version with a little bit of gold bling, and it's also easier to read in low light, now that I'm an old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these around 16 years ago, when I was a bit more solvent, and they're one of the best remaining investments from that period. I like having two near-identical watches, because these need batteries every few years (which is why they don't match, one needs servicing). If I was starting this from scratch I'd go self-winders, but at least I always have one of them available when a battery dies. Like now...



Haven't looked at this thread in a while. Nice looking watches both of them.


----------



## Raphael

View media item 31213
View media item 31212


----------



## MartinT

apple watch..


----------



## Benuser

From 1992. Seamaster 120 series. Quartz. 30mm crystal. White Dial. Now-a-days people seem to prefer larger watches, mechanical movements, requiring a lot of service.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Typically one of these...


----------



## Chef Doom

Nothing on my wrist is over $300 before taxes.


----------



## daveb

Chef Doom said:


> Nothing on my wrist is over $300 before taxes.


What about the tat?


----------



## brooksie967

Citizen skyhawk black on black.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Got this out of Hong Kong before Tudor was a thing in this country. (I didn’t see a lot of Tudor back then). I bet I’ve owned it 25 years. 

It’s my favorite watch. Had it serviced once. Two days ago; the stem pulled completely out! I pushed it back in, since I had it on the correct date and time. 

Rolex is shut down until Jan 9, 2019. I’ll wear it until then and send it in. Might be tune for next service anyways. Need to keep it moving since I can’t wind it. BOO!


----------



## inferno

i have a speedmaster pro with dual sapphire glass. its my beater. if it can handle going to the moon it will handle my use.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Michi

Seiko Astron:


----------



## WildBoar

inferno said:


> i have a speedmaster pro with dual sapphire glass. its my beater. if it can handle going to the moon it will handle my use.


Hey now, sapphire versions did not go to the moon


----------



## Juztian

I bought a Frederique Constant Manufacture Slimline Moonphase for my graduation becoming Cabinetmaker. I really like this watch and had been waiting to buy it for a year before the final exam. The timing could not be more perfect since the dealer i bought it from stopped selling from their store so i got a pretty good discount on it.


----------



## Chef Doom

daveb said:


> What about the tat?


I am in the firm belief that tattoos are for pirates, yakuza and witches.


----------



## Chef Doom

I wish Seiko offered a dial without the date window that was less than $500.


----------



## podzap

Hair


----------



## childermass

My first watch in years (after someone found my Raymond Weil W1 before I lost it)




Got it from my wife as a wedding present.


----------



## Bcos17

Curmudgeon said:


> Typically one of these...
> View attachment 46107
> View attachment 46108
> View attachment 46106


Like that Planet ocean!


----------



## M1k3

From last night's concert.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> From last night's concert.



How do you know it was night? I can’t read the time on that one.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> How do you know it was night? I can’t read the time on that one.



It's dark colored, duh!


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> It's dark colored, duh!



Oh darn, you’re right. Silly me. Hope the concert was great!


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh darn, you’re right. Silly me. Hope the concert was great!



Sore but well worth it!


----------



## pennman

Ball fireman nightbreaker.


----------



## Benuser




----------



## Lol-x

Something different:


----------



## Random

> What do you have on your wrist?



A shirt?

Real men don't wear watches, they carry them.

Settle down, settle down. Just having some fun.


----------



## Lol-x

One more:


----------



## Oui Chef

Chef Doom said:


> I am in the firm belief that tattoos are for pirates, yakuza and witches.


 pirate checkin in
Might be time for a kkf tatt thread


----------



## panda

yall, i need help in finding a more durable workhorse watch strap!
this is the one that i really like and currently use: https://www.iwantastrap.com/collect...cts/v2-black-stitch-sailcloth-patterned-strap
but ive already gone through 3 of these now from them falling apart after a while since i am wearing it daily. 
when i get a replacement it takes forever to ship too. are there similar domestic made straps i could get more easily?


----------



## WildBoar

Wnat material? You tried/ thought about using a rubber strap?


----------



## panda

sailcloth, i hate rubber straps


----------



## Corradobrit1

Lol-x said:


> Something different:
> View attachment 67211


Well played Sir.

I love JLC. The watchmakers watch maker......


----------



## Lol-x

Yes Sir, JLC a beautifully made.
I had a JLC Master Ultra Thin with display back & black dial.
Beautiful watches.


----------



## Lol-x

panda said:


> yall, i need help in finding a more durable workhorse watch strap!



Try something with Kevlar reinforcement, they aren't expensive and I'm pretty sure they make them in black


----------



## panda

Lol-x said:


> Try something with Kevlar reinforcement, they aren't expensive and I'm pretty sure they make them in black


got a link?


----------



## Lol-x

https://strapshouse.com/category/watch-straps/kevlar-fabric-straps

But Google it, the choice of Kevlar is abundant.


----------



## playero

Wyland Reactor titanium watch


----------



## panda

thank you!! ordered


----------



## playero




----------



## Runner_up

Have loved watches since I was a teenager. Here's a few I'm currently rotating between. Fun thread!


----------



## WildBoar

I'm not a Rolex fan in general, but a root beer always gets my attention.


----------



## Lol-x

Yes the vintage Rolex GMT has gained a lot of popularity and value in the last couple of years, just like all Rolex Sport models. I especially like the 1675 GMT.


----------



## jacko9

I gave up watches when I retired and right now all I have on my wrist is a little hair and a few liver spots ;-)


----------



## Paraffin

jacko9 said:


> I gave up watches when I retired and right now all I have on my wrist is a little hair and a few liver spots ;-)



You still have hair on your wrist? 

I'm another old, and I still have a little hair on my arms, but it's the dried and wrinkled skin that freaks me out. In my head I'm still 20 years old. How did this happen?


----------



## Chefget




----------



## Lol-x




----------



## Runner_up

Nice Skx007. A real classic that every watch lover should have.


----------



## TheNewMexican

10 years of marriage, first born son and a new job. My way of celebrating, Datejust 41 with blue stick dial. Flies under the radar well and a daily wear. Picture has a lot of shadows, ripples and what look like scratches but the watch is clean.


----------



## Runner_up

Love that blue dial. In person it's mesmerizing. Congrats!


----------



## Beau Nidle

I would have a Rolex if they weren't silly expensive on the secondary market. I have a few watches, but this is my main one:


----------



## daddy yo yo

JLC. Nothing else.


----------



## chemicalstar

You guys have some really beautiful watches! I will share a couple of mine. I usually stick with girlier designs but I do have some manlier ones haha


----------



## LuvDog

I’m constantly trying to like a smart watch... the latest attempt is a Samsung Galaxy


----------



## Xenif

The Spirit of KKF


----------



## ian

Xenif said:


> The Spirit of KKF View attachment 68170



Love it. 

First person to get a tattoo of the KKF logo gets immediate lifetime supporting membership? Or 10,000 likes?


----------



## panda

finally found a strap i like!!!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XT8YBHL
this material is great, i also swapped out the clasp with a brushed titanium finish one.

the kevlar one i ordered from singapore was junk.


----------



## Runner_up

^^ Panda that strap looks great. Is the material waterproof, or does it dry quickly after getting wet?


----------



## panda

waterproof, its perfect


----------



## panda

i am really digging this strap, it's by far the best one yet. even better than the original one that came with the watch. the most comfortable too! ive already ordered another as a backup lol


----------



## Danzo

Any seiko modders our there?
SNKL milgauss


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

IWC


----------



## erickso1

Was looking for something a bit different for my one and only watch. Picked up this the other day and I really like it.


----------



## WPerry

I've since switched out the strap, but this compressor-style Alpina is my daily driver. It's doesn't show well in the photo, but it's a gray sunburst dial and a navy rotating bezel.


----------



## alterwisser

Danzo said:


> Any seiko modders our there?
> SNKL milgauss
> View attachment 71838



no idea what kind of mod this is but it’s a mod ...


----------



## playero

general watch US company


----------



## Danzo

alterwisser said:


> no idea what kind of mod this is but it’s a mod ...


Nice! You do that?


----------



## alterwisser

Danzo said:


> Nice! You do that?



lol, no. Bought it of the local Craigslist in ireland.

It has the day in English and Arabic, which I find quite interesting...


----------



## Danzo

alterwisser said:


> lol, no. Bought it of the local Craigslist in ireland.
> 
> It has the day in English and Arabic, which I find quite interesting...



Day wheels come in a few varieties. Most of them are English/Arabic or English/Spanish. Only JDM seiko sold in Japan have english/Japanese days. 
That thing is super sweet. Let me know if you ever want to part with it.


----------



## alterwisser

Danzo said:


> Day wheels come in a few varieties. Most of them are English/Arabic or English/Spanish. Only JDM seiko sold in Japan have english/Japanese days.
> That thing is super sweet. Let me know if you ever want to part with it.




Thanks man. Don’t think I will part with it, I was very happy to see it in the classifieds. Sometimes you find gold there indeed....


----------



## Corradobrit1

My fav Chronograph


----------



## alterwisser

Danzo said:


> Day wheels come in a few varieties. Most of them are English/Arabic or English/Spanish. Only JDM seiko sold in Japan have english/Japanese days.
> That thing is super sweet. Let me know if you ever want to part with it.



btw, I just realized today that the hands are the same (or rather a copy) of the Omega Ploprof....

sweet stuff ....


----------



## alterwisser

Was fascinated with this one for a while.... one of the first purpose built divers, a classic like Sub and Doxa, albeit smaller. Love the Patina on this one ...


----------



## podzap

Apple Watch 5 with Milanese Loop band.


----------



## Corradobrit1

JLC with deadbeat second complication. An automatic that ticks like a quartz.....mind blown


----------



## YumYumSauce

My beater watch


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Corradobrit1 said:


> JLC with deadbeat second complication. An automatic that ticks like a quartz.....


Awesome taste. Love it.


----------



## ashy2classy

Recently picked up a 2006 14060M. I've been wanting a no-date sub for a long time.


----------



## DamageInc

Love that period before they went all maxi dial, maxi case. The old proportions were much better in my opinion. Congrats on picking it up.

Mine is 2007 Sea-Dweller.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Awesome Rolex.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

wearing this today.


----------



## DamageInc

You don't even remove the stickers?


----------



## ashy2classy

DamageInc said:


> Love that period before they went all maxi dial, maxi case. The old proportions were much better in my opinion. Congrats on picking it up.
> 
> Mine is 2007 Sea-Dweller.


Sweet! My grail is a 5513 maxi but the prices are way too high. I hated paying over retail for the 14060 but it was a full set in minty condition so I jumped on it. Figured prices would only continue to rise so I got sick of waiting for the "right" time and went for it.


----------



## DamageInc

ashy2classy said:


> Sweet! My grail is a 5513 maxi but the prices are way too high. I hated paying over retail for the 14060 but it was a full set in minty condition so I jumped on it. Figured prices would only continue to rise so I got sick of waiting for the "right" time and went for it.


The 5513 is a beauty, worthy of being a grail. Prices for all steel sports models are quite high right now. I wonder if it will keep going.

I bought my sea dweller in 2014 right before it all went crazy and you could actually get stuff at retail and below retail when used.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Love wearing this watch.






IWC Portifino


----------



## Danzo

Amphibia


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Today


----------



## roughrider

Love my G-Shocks. The Mudman and King G-Shock.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

roughrider said:


> Love my G-Shocks. The Mudman and King G-Shock.


Yup. Something about a pandemic made me reach for my old beat down Casio pathfinder 1300. It’s so reliable.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Working from home


----------



## roughrider

boomchakabowwow said:


> Yup. Something about a pandemic made me reach for my old beat down Casio pathfinder 1300. It’s so reliable.



G-Shocks are like the AK47s of watches.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

roughrider said:


> G-Shocks are like the AK47s of watches.


Haha.
Here us my watch. It as exciting as a hammer, but just as tough. Man my watch is rough looking!


----------



## roughrider

boomchakabowwow said:


> Haha.
> Here us my watch. It as exciting as a hammer, but just as tough. Man my watch is rough looking!



It may be a little rough but still loyal and ticking along doing its job.


----------



## roughrider

Armida A4


----------



## playero




----------



## nexus1935

panda said:


> View attachment 69599
> View attachment 69600
> finally found a strap i like!!!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XT8YBHL
> this material is great, i also swapped out the clasp with a brushed titanium finish one.
> 
> the kevlar one i ordered from singapore was junk.



How are you finding that strap after a few months @panda? I've been looking for a canvas strap for a while, still haven't found a good one though (some were just bad quality, others started fraying at the holes after a while)


----------



## Kgp

Just sent Rolex GMT II to Rolliworks for service and bracelet tightening. Pulled out this Accutron that I haven't worn for years, probably the last time I had the Rolex serviced.


----------



## panda

nexus1935 said:


> How are you finding that strap after a few months @panda? I've been looking for a canvas strap for a while, still haven't found a good one though (some were just bad quality, others started fraying at the holes after a while)


It's the best!! Still holding strong, no fraying or cracks. It's the only strap i will use.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Today.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

playero said:


> View attachment 77875


 I have the same one. No jewels tho. Same bark bracelet. I have to google how to set the time day date every time i use it I forget.


----------



## alterwisser

6309 all original Turtle .... birth year and month


----------



## cotedupy

Lol-x said:


> Something different:
> View attachment 67211



Certainly is... I kinda like it!

What is it? Freccione dial, hands and crystal on something else? Or the other way round? Or something else entirely...?


----------



## cotedupy

This is my everyday Seiko 007 mod. Done by Yobokies about ten years ago.


----------



## alterwisser

cotedupy said:


> This is my everyday Seiko 007 mod. Done by Yobokies about ten years ago.



another mod in the house !!!


----------



## backdoc

Garmin Forerunner 935. I love it. So easy to read in direct bright sunlight, long battery life and one of a kind watch face that I developed myself from code.


----------



## mayong

Yeah, it scratches easy, yeah, it's cheap, but man is it functional.


----------



## alterwisser

mayong said:


> Yeah, it scratches easy, yeah, it's cheap, but man is it functional.
> 
> View attachment 81501



it’s not called “Scratches”.... that’s like calling Patina on a knife “rust”


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I dont wear this very often. I wear it pretty much the month of December Only It’s a bit much. I got it tuned up at the factory and immediately scratched the face on my motorcycle. My local jewelry shop said they can buff it out, but I haven’t taken it back. I just wear it now. It’s bombproof for sure. I wore it deer hunting and never saw a deer. I blame the bling.


----------



## LuvDog

meh... I wear my watches and they result in typical desk diving scars. just like my knives and guns, they get used like the tools they are.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Here is my usual watch. It’s crazy old now. I bet it’s 25 years old. Minty fresh from the Rolex Swiss tune-up. I got fleeced. The tuned cost almost as much as the watch did back in the day. They wanted to put a new bracelet on, but I stopped them. I’ll do it if it breaks. I don’t think I like the new Tudor watch offerings.


----------



## Kgp

boomchakabowwow said:


> Here is my usual watch. It’s crazy old now. I bet it’s 25 years old. Minty fresh from the Rolex Swiss tune-up. I got fleeced. The tuned cost almost as much as the watch did back in the day. They wanted to put a new bracelet on, but I stopped them. I’ll do it if it breaks. I don’t think I like the new Tudor watch offerings.
> 
> View attachment 81574


Rolliworks will restore bracelet for $300. They are doing mine right now.








Rolex Band Repair | RolliWorks | USA | Rolex Case Repair


Rolex Service, Rolex Case Repair, Rolex Band Repair USA, Rolex Bracelet Repair, Rolex Restoration, Rolex Bezel Repair, Rolex Gold Repair, USA Rolliworks, Rolex Laser Welding, Rolex 904L, Rolex Stretch Repair, Rolex polish, Rolex Daytona, Repair Rolex Submariner, Repair Rolex Datejust,




www.rolliworks.com


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Thanks. And kinda local!


----------



## Stewart122

I feel Omega has gone pretty much the same - tried to get my 1960s seamaster checked and tuned up but they were going to send it off to Switzerland to assess + do all the changes they wanted as either an "all or nothing" type situation.
Daily driver : Casio G Shock -> Big easily read screen for easy heat rate/ resp rate taking + timer helps to keep an eye on jobs I need to go back to (would recommend for anyone that needs something waterproof/washable)
Weekends: 1960s Omega seamaster -> small and subtle enough that only very few people notice but still damn beautiful


----------



## alterwisser

Stewart122 said:


> I feel Omega has gone pretty much the same - tried to get my 1960s seamaster checked and tuned up but they were going to send it off to Switzerland to assess + do all the changes they wanted as either an "all or nothing" type situation.
> Daily driver : Casio G Shock -> Big easily read screen for easy heat rate/ resp rate taking + timer helps to keep an eye on jobs I need to go back to (would recommend for anyone that needs something waterproof/washable)
> Weekends: 1960s Omega seamaster -> small and subtle enough that only very few people notice but still damn beautiful



was never a fan of G shocks, until I bought one to time my cold showers (don’t ask lol). I gotta admit they are great for all things outdoor, work etc. and if they break they don’t break the bank...


----------



## Stewart122

alterwisser said:


> was never a fan of G shocks, until I bought one to time my cold showers (don’t ask lol). I gotta admit they are great for all things outdoor, work etc. and if they break they don’t break the bank...



Definitely a big "if" this thing just soaks up abuse. Big thumbs up for the olive green.


----------



## WildBoar

Stewart122 said:


> I feel Omega has gone pretty much the same - tried to get my 1960s seamaster checked and tuned up but they were going to send it off to Switzerland to assess + do all the changes they wanted as either an "all or nothing" type situation.
> Daily driver : Casio G Shock -> Big easily read screen for easy heat rate/ resp rate taking + timer helps to keep an eye on jobs I need to go back to (would recommend for anyone that needs something waterproof/washable)
> Weekends: 1960s Omega seamaster -> small and subtle enough that only very few people notice but still damn beautiful


Vintage Omega watches are best repaired/ cleaned by independents. Omega Factory will ruin a vintage watch by replacing any parts they feel are not up to snuff. (say goodbye to any tritium lume that is remotely cracked, etc.)


----------



## DamageInc

Got a work promotion, wanted to treat myself.


----------



## bkultra

anyone want to trade?


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> Got a work promotion, wanted to treat myself.
> View attachment 82166


Congratulations! its beautiful!


----------



## DamageInc

Kgp said:


> Congratulations! its beautiful!


Thank you. I'm very happy with it. I almost want to wear it upside down.


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> Thank you. I'm very happy with it. I almost want to wear it upside down.View attachment 82214


I can see why!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

DamageInc said:


> Thank you. I'm very happy with it. I almost want to wear it upside down.View attachment 82214


Whoa, just checked them out via Google cause I hadn't heard of the brand. Holy crap, makes my Rolexes look cheap. Beautiful watch.


----------



## alterwisser

DamageInc said:


> Got a work promotion, wanted to treat myself.
> View attachment 82166



that’s one heck of a promotion ....


----------



## tyfabes

A huge Seamaster fan and this is one piece where I can dress it up or down. I wear it daily.


----------



## alterwisser

New (at least on my wrist).... SKXa55 aka Orange Bullet. Quite rare these days ...

pretty decent shape for a 17 year old watch


----------



## Runner_up

I've been on the hunt for a lnib 116520 Daytona for a while. This bad boy came in mid last week. Crummy pic because I have to use the selfie camera as the one on back of my phone is broken.


----------



## alterwisser

If anyone wants to trade watches for knives .... hit me up LOL....

i can’t afford both (Is what my government says ....... I shall become a libertarian )


----------



## corygrapher

Unfortunately... This..


----------



## boomchakabowwow

going with some more flash for this week. not much dirty field construction work this week. all office stuff.,


----------



## valdim

chemicalstar said:


> You guys have some really beautiful watches! I will share a couple of mine. I usually stick with girlier designs but I do have some manlier ones haha
> 
> View attachment 68098
> 
> View attachment 68099


Nice arm and hand (not the watch's)....


----------



## Kgp

Just received back my GMT II from Rolliworks. Did complete service including bracelet repair. Looks like the day I bought it almost 20 years ago!


----------



## WildBoar

Nice. I like that bezel color combo better than the Pepsi. (I'm a root bear fan at heart though)


----------



## ChefShramrock

Samsung Gear S3 Frontier



[


----------



## cotedupy

alterwisser said:


> New (at least on my wrist).... SKXa55 aka Orange Bullet. Quite rare these days ...
> 
> pretty decent shape for a 17 year old watch



That's very nice!


----------



## cotedupy

Something for the Seiko fans out there... Bonhams : Making Waves: Seiko - A Private Collection of Japanese Wristwatches | Part 1


----------



## WildBoar

understand the initial catalog was full of problem watches and was quickly yanked. Hopefully they got everything sorted over the last few weeks.


----------



## sethm

I will play along..This is a JLC Deep Sea Chrono


----------



## sethm

One more for Panerai fans a 512


----------



## Runner_up

Kgp said:


> Just received back my GMT II from Rolliworks. Did complete service including bracelet repair. Looks like the day I bought it almost 20 years ago! View attachment 85056
> View attachment 85057



Beautiful. Mike does amazing work.


----------



## Kgp

Runner_up said:


> Beautiful. Mike does amazing work.


I agree. The first month back, it only lost a few seconds. Wasn't that accurate from the factory. I sent him a thank you note today letting him know how pleased I was. As far as I know, he's the only one doing band repair in USA. Thought about sending it to the guy overseas but I was nervous with all the issues with international deliveries right now. 
First class all the way! 
Ken


----------



## Corradobrit1

The thinking mans Rolex


----------



## Corradobrit1

sethm said:


> I will play along..This is a JLC Deep Sea ChronoView attachment 91198
> View attachment 91198


Love JLC. My fav Haut Horology maker. Such great bang for buck


----------



## Runner_up

Corradobrit1 said:


> The thinking mans Rolex



Isn't Ginault owned by a guy who used to make fakes?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Runner_up said:


> Isn't Ginault owned by a guy who used to make fakes?


Lots of juicy gossip, innuendo and supposition here. If you have a few hours to spare its a worthwhile read. Personally, even if true, the fact that he now operates a legit business is OK with me. Plenty of businesses have spurious pasts. His product stands on its own feet. 









Lies and Deceit: Exposing Ginault's Illegal Past, Tsung Chi, and Thomas Caddell / Deepdweller / Lexic


Exposing the lies and deception surrounding the watch brand Ginault, and Thomas Caddell




lexic.co


----------



## @ftermath

My first automatic. I love the design but I’m still debating its benefits over quartz.


----------



## Kgp

@ftermath said:


> My first automatic. I love the design but I’m still debating its benefits over quartz.View attachment 91721


It's cooler than quartz! I appreciate the craftsmanship that goes into a quality piece like that. A Honda and a Ferrari will both get you to the grocery, but not with the same style!


----------



## LikenessMonster

Zenith Chronomaster Open 45mm w/Moon phase


----------



## inferno

Corradobrit1 said:


> Love JLC. My fav Haut Horology maker. Such great bang for buck



the top one is one of my fav jlc's. its so clean looking. too expensive for me though.


----------



## LikenessMonster

mayong said:


> Yeah, it scratches easy, yeah, it's cheap, but man is it functional.
> 
> View attachment 81501


Wow did that just take me back! Thanks for the memories. Remember the one with the calculator on it? Classics


----------



## LikenessMonster

dudong said:


> My daily beater
> 
> View attachment 45635


 Yeah, AP is definitely a "beater." Very nice piece sir


----------



## LikenessMonster

Cheeks1989 said:


> This is my go to.


I have a Superocean Chrono too, somewhat rare dial. It's a monster! Mine is "only" 500m. Nice piece sir


----------



## LikenessMonster

CB1968 said:


> I wish!!


I took one for a test drive, felt like a superhero for a bit lol


----------



## Cheeks1989

LikenessMonster said:


> I have a Superocean Chrono too, somewhat rare dial. It's a monster! Mine is "only" 500m. Nice piece sir


Yeah they are tanks!


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Love JLC. My fav Haut Horology maker. Such great bang for buck



JLC is the watchmaker’s watchmaker - all in-house movements, make movements for other producers, and even their perpetual calendars are priced within range. I love JLC and almost got the reverse duo large, but got this instead


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> JLC is the watchmaker’s watchmaker - all in-house movements, make movements for other producers, and even their perpetual calendars are priced within range. I love JLC and almost got the reverse duo large, but got this instead
> 
> View attachment 91898


The historical significance of these watches and why they were developed is interesting. I believe the VC has that offset design for automobile racing going back 60+ years ago so the time could be easily read with hands on the steering wheel. Similarly the Dead Beat or jumping second hand of the True Second was to assist medical personnel achieve accurate timing of the heart rate. Fascinating stuff


----------



## RockyBasel

The JLC reverso was developed for the polo teams playing in India where the watches would get smashed during a polo match - so he designed it specifically for them, where they would turn the metal face while playing polo, and then the watch- face while sipping gin and tonic apres match - in the early 1900’s. Real history, and that’s why we love watched


----------



## parbaked

RockyBasel said:


> The JLC reverso was developed for the polo teams playing in India in the early 1900’s.


True except that the Reverso was introduced in 1931...very Art Deco.

I like steel Omegas.
Unfortunately both of mine stopped running during lock down and I haven't figured out the best way to get them tuned up:
The Constellation is from the 1960s and was my fathers. I bought the Seamaster in 1994, for my 30th birthday present to myself. One year before James Bond wore one...






Now I'm stuck wearing a quartz TAG that I bought in Hong Kong in 1982 after graduating high school. Not bad for 38 years old watch...


----------



## RockyBasel

parbaked said:


> True except that the Reverso was introduced in 1931...
> 
> I like steel Omegas.
> Unfortunately both of mine stopped running during lock down and I haven't figured out the best way to get them tuned up:
> The Constellation is from the 1960s and was my fathers. I bought the Seamaster in 1994, for my 30th birthday present to myself. One year before James Bond wore one...
> View attachment 91914
> 
> 
> Now I'm stuck wearing a quartz TAG that I bought in Hong Kong in 1982 after graduating high school. Not bad for 38 years old watch...
> View attachment 91913



You are correct about JLC and 1930 model introduced. The inspiration was from the polo matches, but model introduced later for sure


----------



## CA_cook

No love for Omega Aqua-Terra here? IMO, perhaps the best value in high-end Swiss watches. One of the best modern movements, 150M water resistance, all steel, dressy enough for a suit, and all under $5K from an AD?


----------



## FishmanDE

Casio in the kitchen, Breitling everywhere else. Never used to wear watches in the kitchen either, but I think it’s more professional than constantly pulling out the phone


----------



## WildBoar

CA_cook said:


> No love for Omega Aqua-Terra here? IMO, perhaps the best value in high-end Swiss watches. One of the best modern movements, 150M water resistance, all steel, dressy enough for a suit, and all under $5K from an AD?


Nope. I only wear suits to funerals. Mainly Speedmasters and Seamasters.


----------



## CA_cook

WildBoar said:


> Nope. I only wear suits to funerals. Mainly Speedmasters and Seamasters.


Aqua-Terra is a Seamaster, you know...


----------



## WildBoar

CA_cook said:


> Aqua-Terra is a Seamaster, you know...


True. Should have added "300s".


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I just spent $70 fixing my Casio Pathfinder watchband. 
I asked for new pins and everything. I was super skeptical that parts were even available. But yes! She just called and told me they had one of everything left! So lucky. 

it’s my beater watch. Fishing, hunting, kayaking, construction working....its my undisputed champion watch for international travel. My wife bought it for me maybe 22 years ago when we were still dating. I hope it simply keeps on going. No battery no time setting. 

I love my Tudor and my Rolex watches, but third world country. Hello Casio!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy




----------



## TheNewMexican

Just picked up a two tone GMT, luckily at a decent price (the whole Rolex line has gone through the roof the last couple of months.

Dealers pic of the watch I purchased....... much better than my I-phone.


----------



## esoo

My 50th birthday present to myself. Been waiting on this for a long time


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Stunning.


----------



## cotedupy

This is my wrist, but unfortunately not my watch (one day). My father's 'McQueen' or 'Freccione' Explorer 2, the original orange hand version, rather than the later red.

A few years ago he decided to trade it in and put the money towards 'upgrading' to a Panerai, thinking he might get a couple of grand for it. And was very pleasantly surprised to be told that they're now worth something silly like £25,000. Especially as he's the only owner since buying it in the 70s, still has the original box and papers and has had it regularly serviced by Rolex. Thankfully he decided to keep it.

That's the kind of thing happens to him, jammy git.


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> Nope. I only wear suits to funerals. Mainly Speedmasters and Seamasters.



Plural?!?

we Need to see a pic of the collection 

just got the speedy pro but I’m still eying a vintage Mark 4. Not sure why they are not as popular as the regular speedy. I love em!


----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> My 50th birthday present to myself. Been waiting on this for a long time
> View attachment 97364


Love this watch! Have always had my eye on it


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

nexus1935 said:


> How are you finding that strap after a few months @panda? I've been looking for a canvas strap for a while, still haven't found a good one though (some were just bad quality, others started fraying at the holes after a while)



maratac straps 

I've daily'd mine for 4 years, still going strong.


----------



## RockyBasel

TheNewMexican said:


> Just picked up a two tone GMT, luckily at a decent price (the whole Rolex line has gone through the roof the last couple of months.
> 
> Dealers pic of the watch I purchased....... much better than my I-phone.
> 
> I
> 
> View attachment 97363




nteresting how knives and watches prices have gone through the roof. I understand the knife thing - people are not going out, cooking at home, have an extra 300 they can use for knives. But watch demand rising? That’s hard to understand


----------



## alterwisser

cotedupy said:


> This is my wrist, but unfortunately not my watch (one day). My father's 'McQueen' or 'Freccione' Explorer 2, the original orange hand version, rather than the later red.
> 
> A few years ago he decided to trade it in and put the money towards 'upgrading' to a Panerai, thinking he might get a couple of grand for it. And was very pleasantly surprised to be told that they're now worth something silly like £25,000. Especially as he's the only owner since buying it in the 70s, still has the original box and papers and has had it regularly serviced by Rolex. Thankfully he decided to keep it.
> 
> That's the kind of thing happens to him, jammy git.
> 
> View attachment 97367



that’s a sweet watch. The explorer 2 has not been among the popular Rolex models for a long time, I don’t even know why. Even the newer ones are nice... maybe BECAUSE they don’t look like most other Rolexes haha


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> nteresting how knives and watches prices have gone through the roof. I understand the knife thing - people are not going out, cooking at home, have an extra 300 they can use for knives. But watch demand rising? That’s hard to understand



i think People think it’s a good investment (which it almost always isn’t, very few watches are a good investment). Lots of money flowing into tangible assets.

also: the ones who don’t suffer economically, who have a job and a steady income tend to save a lot more these days (no going out, travel etc), so there surplus cash available to spend on other stuff.

just my two ignorant cents


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> View attachment 92984



The watch that made me love Swiss watches - iconic and timeless. This was the first Swiss watch I purchased. Will post pic in due course


----------



## shouse

Hair


----------



## cotedupy

alterwisser said:


> that’s a sweet watch. The explorer 2 has not been among the popular Rolex models for a long time, I don’t even know why. Even the newer ones are nice... maybe BECAUSE they don’t look like most other Rolexes haha



Yeah I quite like the newer ones too. I think this original one was very much considered an ugly duckling back in the day, until someone had the genius idea to start calling it the McQueen Explorer. (I don't think he actually ever had one.)


----------



## DrEriksson

Any Alpi fans?

Seiko SARB017 “Alpinist”


----------



## Unstoppabo

Any Panerai fans around? Some of them can be a bit much but this Panerai Luminor Marina (PAM1523) works well in business casual settings. 42mm case doesn't stand out too much and the white face is a bit less common. Leather strap wouldn't work in a pro environment but I like how this one matches this blonde horn ferrule.


----------



## RockyBasel

Great combo! Made my day, two of my favorite things - good watches and good knives


----------



## Twigg

Garmin Forerunner 945


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

IWC Portugueser


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## ModRQC

Skin... some hairs...


----------



## alterwisser

ModRQC said:


> Skin... some hairs...



but .... are they modded???


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

alterwisser said:


>


Haven't gotten mine sized yet, its a classic.


----------



## ModRQC

alterwisser said:


> but .... are they modded???




Obviously. See through blood-activated LED display of that pretty crazy internal clock I have.


----------



## ModRQC

Can't never tell the exact hour though... those goddamn hairs!


----------



## alterwisser

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Haven't gotten mine sized yet, its a classic.



yep! And a true strap monster ...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Extremely excited to get this in, my new daily timepiece.


----------



## VicWire

Old Omega Seamaster


----------



## CA_cook

IWC Portugieser is a stunning design. Always wanted it, especially now with the new movements. The only issue with it is the pathetic 3 bar water resistance, barely can wash your hands in the sink without being afraid. But definitely a stunner. You guys have a great taste in watches.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

CA_cook said:


> IWC Portugieser is a stunning design. Always wanted it, especially now with the new movements. The only issue with it is the pathetic 3 bar water resistance, barely can wash your hands in the sink without being afraid. But definitely a stunner. You guys have a great taste in watches.


I agree, thats why I have my Submariners when I dive. It's a dressy watch for me.


----------



## parbaked

VicWire said:


> Old Omega Seamaster


Mine




Case back is nice...


----------



## RockyBasel

Nice watch


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Extremely excited to get this in, my new daily timepiece.
> 
> View attachment 101334
> View attachment 101335
> View attachment 101336



I looked at this in the boutique this weekend - looks great in person - better than pics


----------



## Corradobrit1

alterwisser said:


>


Can't go wrong with a classic Speedy


----------



## RockyBasel

Speedy classic is never out of style


----------



## panda

VicWire said:


> Old Omega Seamaster
> 
> View attachment 101401


I really like that one


----------



## alterwisser

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can't go wrong with a classic Speedy



funny thing is that I didn’t really like it for a long time .... a certain Austrian knife maker with a thing for “screwing” handles is a big fan of the Speedy and Kind of slowly eroded my opposition to the watch to a point that I bought it sight unseen (was used) when a good deal presented itself.

Been in love since holding it for the first time. I think I now found the three watches I’ll keep. But then again: I said that about knives at some point


----------



## alterwisser

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I agree, thats why I have my Submariners when I dive. It's a dressy watch for me.



Plural, huh?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

alterwisser said:


> Plural, huh?


Only two


----------



## WildBoar

Speedmasters and Seamasters are like potato chips...


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> Speedmasters and Seamasters are like potato chips...



are you telling me I need more cause you can’t just have one?


----------



## WildBoar

alterwisser said:


> are you telling me I need more cause you can’t just have one?


No, not at all.

You don't NEED more.

But you will not be able to stop, and that is not a bad thing.


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> You don't NEED more.
> 
> But you will not be able to stop, and that is not a bad thing.



i really do like the 70’s speedy Marks...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Extremely excited to get this in, my new daily timepiece.
> 
> View attachment 101334
> View attachment 101335
> View attachment 101336


This comes in a few hours, super excited!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Getting this for my wife to wear sometimes. Its considered unisex and has a 34 bevel.


----------



## alterwisser

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Getting this for my wife to wear sometimes. Its considered unisex and has a 34 bevel.



love the blue face!

i would get a 36 though. Still not too big for women and not too small for men


----------



## psfred

Still wearing a late 70s Seiko -- right now it's a 7009 I think. Needs to be serviced, probably this winter when I don't have outside things to do. 

I tend to beat watches to death so I stick with the tough ones in stainless cases.


----------



## Noodle Soup

I may have replied to this thread before but my favorite is a Nite with a tritium dial. Brightest one on market.


----------



## jwthaparc

I have a few cheap Kenneth Cole watches. The important thing is I like how they look.


----------



## ModRQC

I'm shopping on the cheaper end of the market for a watch for my girlfriend right now. She's not into this, just want a nice watch, and she's none too careful neither. If you guys have any suggestion of what is well made at a very decent price, have at it.

Otherwise I think I'm starting to see why the love for watches... Been browsing them for two days, and the more I look at various hands, the more I see knives geometry  ... That one a laser, oh this one is even worse than my Moritaka... and look at that one, ain't that the most perfect convex grind you could possibly imagine, and the choil seems perfectly rounded and smooth.


----------



## Kgp

ModRQC said:


> I'm shopping on the cheaper end of the market for a watch for my girlfriend right now. She's not into this, just want a nice watch, and she's none too careful neither. If you guys have any suggestion of what is well made at a very decent price, have at it.
> 
> Otherwise I think I'm starting to see why the love for watches... Been browsing them for two days, and the more I look at various hands, the more I see knives geometry  ... That one a laser, oh this one is even worse than my Moritaka... and look at that one, ain't that the most perfect convex grind you could possibly imagine, and the choil seems perfectly rounded and smooth.


Accutron makes some very nice ones. Very well made.


----------



## WildBoar

Seiko and Citizen make good watches at good prices. And they are consistent enough in quality that you can go with a grey market vendor for a more expensive model with little worries about not having a manufacturer's warranty (online vendors like jomashop, certifedwatchstore, etc.). Plus Macy's, etc. all have decent sale prices this time of year.

I bought my wife a fancyish Citizen about 10 years ago from certifiedwatchstore. Never had any problems or issues with the vendor or with the watch.


----------



## ModRQC

Any of those three makers featuring night light of some kind on a regular basis in their lineups?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

ModRQC said:


> I'm shopping on the cheaper end of the market for a watch for my girlfriend right now. She's not into this, just want a nice watch, and she's none too careful neither. If you guys have any suggestion of what is well made at a very decent price, have at it.
> 
> Otherwise I think I'm starting to see why the love for watches... Been browsing them for two days, and the more I look at various hands, the more I see knives geometry  ... That one a laser, oh this one is even worse than my Moritaka... and look at that one, ain't that the most perfect convex grind you could possibly imagine, and the choil seems perfectly rounded and smooth.


The watch game is another thing. Wasn't only in the last 10 years (I'm 43) I was able to get anything worthwhile i.e. resellable. If you don't have too much to spend, find out her likes and get a name brand. I like Seiko, Oris, and Movado for decent but cheaper watches.


----------



## alterwisser

ModRQC said:


> I'm shopping on the cheaper end of the market for a watch for my girlfriend right now. She's not into this, just want a nice watch, and she's none too careful neither. If you guys have any suggestion of what is well made at a very decent price, have at it.
> 
> Otherwise I think I'm starting to see why the love for watches... Been browsing them for two days, and the more I look at various hands, the more I see knives geometry  ... That one a laser, oh this one is even worse than my Moritaka... and look at that one, ain't that the most perfect convex grind you could possibly imagine, and the choil seems perfectly rounded and smooth.



define “cheaper” ;-)


----------



## ModRQC

Kgp said:


> Accutron makes some very nice ones. Very well made.



Lolllz 300$ CAD isn't the ballpark but thanks! Hahaha


----------



## ModRQC

alterwisser said:


> define “cheaper” ;-)



Lollz yeah exactly...


----------



## alterwisser

I like the Seiko presage for women. Or even the men’s models if she prefers bigger watches (these days a lot of women don’t really wear the classic small women’s watches)...


----------



## CA_cook

ModRQC said:


> I'm shopping on the cheaper end of the market for a watch for my girlfriend right now. She's not into this, just want a nice watch, and she's none too careful neither. If you guys have any suggestion of what is well made at a very decent price, have at it.
> 
> Otherwise I think I'm starting to see why the love for watches... Been browsing them for two days, and the more I look at various hands, the more I see knives geometry  ... That one a laser, oh this one is even worse than my Moritaka... and look at that one, ain't that the most perfect convex grind you could possibly imagine, and the choil seems perfectly rounded and smooth.



Hard to beat Tissot for a combination of looks, quality and value. Especially if the crystal is sapphire (scratch-proof).


----------



## alterwisser

CA_cook said:


> Hard to beat Tissot for a combination of looks, quality and value. Especially if the crystal is sapphire (scratch-proof).



sapphire is nice....unless we’re talking Speedy. No go on a speedy. Sue me


----------



## WildBoar

Agreed. Transforms a regular speedmaster into a more formal-looking watch. The sapphire steals the watch's soul  I have one that I can think of (blue CK2998 LE from a few years ago), and I never wear it. I have another that uses sapphire, but it is a DSotM variant that isn't really a Speedmaster at all when you think about it, and I don't mind the sapphire on that one.


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> Agreed. Transforms a regular speedmaster into a more formal-looking watch. The sapphire steals the watch's soul  I have one that I can think of (blue CK2998 LE from a few years ago), and I never wear it. I have another that uses sapphire, but it is a DSotM variant that isn't really a Speedmaster at all when you think about it, and I don't mind the sapphire on that one.



way too many Speedmaster variants anyway. I do like the Marks though ....


----------



## Corradobrit1

alterwisser said:


> sapphire is nice....unless we’re talking Speedy. No go on a speedy. Sue me


Nobody likes a milky ring.
After the 321 my fav 'moon' watch speedy is the Hesalite Sandwich


----------



## WildBoar

Display backs don't really do anything for me. When you are wearing the watch it's not like you can see the caseback. My PO and the DSotM variant both have display backs and I can count on one hand how may times I have gazed through them to admire the movement -- and two of those times were probably when I took them out of the box the first time to try them on. I find some of the metal casebacks more 'interesting' then seeing the movement. Maybe part of that is because the ones I have are automatics, so the rotor blocks a lot of the more interesting pieces.


----------



## inferno

i have the speedmaster sapphire sandwich. getting a watch with a plastic crap crystal that scratches as soon as you look at it was never an option for me, since i actually use my watch as my daily driver. wouldn't buy any quality watch with mineral glass either. ever. the sign of the pos.

if i ever get a new watch it will be a grand seiko or the citizen equivalents "the citizen" ザ・シチズン 製品検索［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］









Citizen & Orient


SeiyaJapan is one of the most prestigious professional shopping sites that provides worldwide Japan watch devotees with high quality Japanese watches from Japan




www.seiyajapan.com





 SBGH277 | COLLECTIONS | グランドセイコー公式サイト

the only other alternative for me is a tricolor zenith el primero CHRONOMASTER El Primero - 38mm steel case and bracelet - 03.2150.400/69.M2150


----------



## Corradobrit1

WildBoar said:


> Display backs don't really do anything for me. When you are wearing the watch it's not like you can see the caseback. My PO and the DSotM variant both have display backs and I can count on one hand how may times I have gazed through them to admire the movement -- and two of those times were probably when I took them out of the box the first time to try them on. I find some of the metal casebacks more 'interesting' then seeing the movement. Maybe part of that is because the ones I have are automatics, so the rotor blocks a lot of the more interesting pieces.


Depends on the movement. Trust me, when you have this level of finish you want a display back


----------



## Corradobrit1

inferno said:


> i have the speedmaster sapphire sandwich. getting a watch with a plastic crap crystal that scratches as soon as you look at it was never an option for me, since i actually use my watch as my daily driver. wouldn't buy any quality watch with mineral glass either. ever. the sign of the pos.
> 
> if i ever get a new watch it will be a grand seiko or the citizen equivalents "the citizen" ザ・シチズン 製品検索［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen & Orient
> 
> 
> SeiyaJapan is one of the most prestigious professional shopping sites that provides worldwide Japan watch devotees with high quality Japanese watches from Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seiyajapan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGH277 | COLLECTIONS | グランドセイコー公式サイト
> 
> the only other alternative for me is a tricolor zenith el primero CHRONOMASTER El Primero - 38mm steel case and bracelet - 03.2150.400/69.M2150


That 'plastic crap' went to the moon and back several times. It was specifically spec'ed for its properties. The good thing about hesalite is that scuffs and scrapes can easily be polished out and doesn't induce optical distortions and reflections that sapphire or mineral glass can (depending on the design of the crystal-Blancpain and Omega's are poor IMO).


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

inferno said:


> i have the speedmaster sapphire sandwich. getting a watch with a plastic crap crystal that scratches as soon as you look at it was never an option for me, since i actually use my watch as my daily driver. wouldn't buy any quality watch with mineral glass either. ever. the sign of the pos.
> 
> if i ever get a new watch it will be a grand seiko or the citizen equivalents "the citizen" ザ・シチズン 製品検索［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen & Orient
> 
> 
> SeiyaJapan is one of the most prestigious professional shopping sites that provides worldwide Japan watch devotees with high quality Japanese watches from Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seiyajapan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGH277 | COLLECTIONS | グランドセイコー公式サイト
> 
> the only other alternative for me is a tricolor zenith el primero CHRONOMASTER El Primero - 38mm steel case and bracelet - 03.2150.400/69.M2150


Good choice, love mine.


----------



## WildBoar

inferno said:


> i have the speedmaster sapphire sandwich. getting a watch with a plastic crap crystal that scratches as soon as you look at it was never an option for me, since i actually use my watch as my daily driver. wouldn't buy any quality watch with mineral glass either. ever. the sign of the pos.


My Tintin is my daily wearer, and has been for over 3 years. It sees a lot of desk time, but also goes out to a lot of project sites. Scratches have not a problem/ issue; I bounced it off something once and put on a small one, and there was one on it already when I bought it slightly used. On a side note, I had a Seiko with sapphire glass that was a daily wearer for close to 30 years and I had to have the sapphire replaced twice due to cracks.


----------



## inferno

Corradobrit1 said:


> That 'plastic crap' went to the moon and back several times. It was specifically spec'ed for its properties. The good thing about hesalite is that scuffs and scrapes can easily be polished out and doesn't induce optical distortions and reflections that sapphire or mineral glass can (depending on the design of the crystal-Blancpain and Omega's are poor IMO).



thanks, i already knew that. my speedmaster has so far survived 1 car crash where i was hit by a car when riding my bike and the crystal got hit twice., then it has survived about 5 other bike crashes. then a drop on concrete floor from about 1,5m. so the sapphire is plenty tough as it is. no need for plastic.

if you want to polish out scratches thats up to you, i simply prefer my crystal not to scratch at all.


----------



## alterwisser

I mean: it’s personal preference, therefore tough to argue!

For me, if I’d create a watch from scratch (no pun intended), I’d go with a sapphire glass. I’d also go with a mechanical watch. I’d probably go with something that you can wear with a suit and jeans, something like the Rolex Explorer. And something that is seriously waterproof.

The Speedy is an exception for ME because of the historical significance. That’s the watch I’d want as close as possible to the original.

I think it’s one of the few watches where discussing technical superiority Is a moot point.
To me that’s like comparing the cushion technology of a modern running shoe to that of a Chuck Taylor.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

well its December. I’m wearing my gold day-date to remember my dad.


----------



## alterwisser

I sure have/had nicer watches but I kind of developed a soft spot for Seiko divers. This 7002 J version is my fourth after a planet monster mod, a 70’s Turtle and the Orange Bullet...


----------



## Nagakin

I wish I read more about Jomashop before ordering, I've never been more disgusted with a retailer in my life. Basically a few nice Christmas gifts just turned into an almost 5 figure battle. Buyers beware.


----------



## WildBoar

sorry to hear. May people buy from them with no issues. But when there is an issue, it can be a challenge to get it remedied.


----------



## Nagakin

Thanks, it's just frustrating around the holidays. I'm sure I'll get my money back through the bank and reordered authorized elsewhere in the mean time. I've only had good experiences with grey market cameras, so that's a lesson learned with watches. 

My parents turned 60 this year and my grandma was the old lady slinging fake Omegas in the projects when they first immigrated in the 80s (she used to trade eggrolls with crips for protection ), so I want to give them real ones this time around. They were born undocumented in jungles and it feels like a good way to say we've come a long way.


----------



## alterwisser

Nagakin said:


> Thanks, it's just frustrating around the holidays. I'm sure I'll get my money back through the bank and reordered authorized elsewhere in the mean time. I've only had good experiences with grey market cameras, so that's a lesson learned with watches.
> 
> My parents turned 60 this year and my grandma was the old lady slinging fake Omegas in the projects when they first immigrated in the 80s (she used to trade eggrolls with crips for protection ), so I want to give them real ones this time around. They were born undocumented in jungles and it feels like a good way to say we've come a long way.



that’s awesome!

which ones are you getting?


----------



## Nagakin

alterwisser said:


> that’s awesome!
> 
> which ones are you getting?


My brother and I decided on Seamasters with leather bands


----------



## ecchef

Feeling nostalgic today.


----------



## WildBoar

newest addition


----------



## Konig9402

Seamaster aqua terra


----------



## Towerguy

EdipisReks said:


> just got this back from being serviced by Rick Littlefield of piecesoftime.net. I couldn't be happier with it. There was a big dent on the clasp, hence the photo of the re-finished clasp. 1968 GMT Master.


Apple watch.


----------



## RockyBasel

Nagakin said:


> Thanks, it's just frustrating around the holidays. I'm sure I'll get my money back through the bank and reordered authorized elsewhere in the mean time. I've only had good experiences with grey market cameras, so that's a lesson learned with watches.
> 
> My parents turned 60 this year and my grandma was the old lady slinging fake Omegas in the projects when they first immigrated in the 80s (she used to trade eggrolls with crips for protection ), so I want to give them real ones this time around. They were born undocumented in jungles and it feels like a good way to say we've come a long way.



This is an awesome and the best holiday spirit story. I had been delaying for so long, but now I need to get my dad a Rolex. I bought him an Oris 2 years ago, steel band, limited edition from the watch shop in Marktplatz, Basel. But always wished for a Rolex, given how far we have come since immigrating to the US with $200 in my pocket. So this story puts it to bed. I will buy him a Rolex in Q1 this year.

Thanks for sharing - truly inspirational


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> This is an awesome and the best holiday spirit story. I had been delaying for so long, but now I need to get my dad a Rolex. I bought him an Oris 2 years ago, steel band, limited edition from the watch shop in Marktplatz, Basel. But always wished for a Rolex, given how far we have come since immigrating to the US with $200 in my pocket. So this story puts it to bed. I will buy him a Rolex in Q1 this year.
> 
> Thanks for sharing - truly inspirational



buy the same for yourself as well, makes it that much more special. Now the big question is: which one?


----------



## RockyBasel

Santa already Already bought something over Christmas - not a Rolex 

but if I had a choice, I like the sky dweller, and sub-mariner


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Depends on the movement. Trust me, when you have this level of finish you want a display back
> 
> View attachment 104571


Love JLC - their movements look absolutely stunning


----------



## Evan Estern

Damasko DS30.


----------



## RockyBasel

Evan Estern said:


> Damasko DS30.View attachment 109051


Sweet watch - has echos of the design elements of the IWC pilot watch


----------



## Evan Estern

RockyBasel said:


> Sweet watch - has echos of the design elements of the IWC pilot watch


It has a lot of great features for a relatively inexpensive model. 200 meter water resistance, hardened stainless steel case, sapphire crystal. I'm tough on watches and I almost never take it off, so it's been in and out of engine compartments, exposed to crazy temperature extremes, bashed against pots and pans, etc. Not a mark on the case or crystal after a year of this.


----------



## RockyBasel

Evan Estern said:


> It has a lot of great features for a relatively inexpensive model. 200 meter water resistance, hardened stainless steel case, sapphire crystal. I'm tough on watches and I almost never take it off, so it's been in and out of engine compartments, exposed to crazy temperature extremes, bashed against pots and pans, etc. Not a mark on the case or crystal after a year of this.


Oh wow, had no clue that it was waterproof to 200 m - that is near diver’s watch category. A really versatile piece - now I have to google it and find out it’s price


----------



## WildBoar

RockyBasel said:


> This is an awesome and the best holiday spirit story. I had been delaying for so long, but now I need to get my dad a Rolex. I bought him an Oris 2 years ago, steel band, limited edition from the watch shop in Marktplatz, Basel. But always wished for a Rolex, given how far we have come since immigrating to the US with $200 in my pocket. So this story puts it to bed. I will buy him a Rolex in Q1 this year.


FYI, getting a Rolex can require waiting for many months or more if you want a stainless steel one. The virus has actually helped a bit shortening wait times, as they were a bit longer last year.


----------



## RockyBasel

WildBoar said:


> FYI, getting a Rolex can require waiting for many months or more if you want a stainless steel one. The virus has actually helped a bit shortening wait times, as they were a bit longer last year.


Very true - it also depends on the model - I had no problems getting a submariner in steel earlier this year


----------



## WildBoar

That's pretty good. In the US and a lot of other countries it has been a bot more of a challenge.


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> Very true - it also depends on the model - I had no problems getting a submariner in steel earlier this year



i think you Know the Right People. In most countries you can’t get it at all, or have to wait for years ...


----------



## RockyBasel

I came to know this guy at an authorized retailer in NYC - so he helps out - they have many stores and they are able to track something down at all of their stores across the US

Also, I live in Switzerland- that maybe helps

But I checked the local retailers today and inventory is so low. The only models they had were the date justs - nothing else

Usually they have many more models


----------



## WildBoar

yeah, for the last ~ 2 years it's been just Datejusts. SS subs have been like hens teeth. People who could not wait 2 years for one were left buying grey market at 50%+ markups over MSRP. Plenty of stories about people going into Rolex boutiques all over the world and seeing largely empty display cases except for precious metal watches. Also stories of dealers telling customers they need to buy a gold watch for $$$ before they are eligible to get a ss sub.

The virus has reportedly loosened up supply a bit. I've read where people who just put their names on waiting lists have been called in as little as just a few weeks, but this is still not too common.


----------



## inferno

or, one could just get a casio instead of those fancy rolex watches. it tells the time just as good.


----------



## WildBoar

Ha! A mechanical watch is not about telling time


----------



## Chopper88

No, it's about staring at it about 600 times a day, and still looking at the time on the computer screen


----------



## RockyBasel

If a knife was just about cutting, maybe we would all just have the plastic handled stuff you get at Aldi or Target

But, like watches, if you like precision crafted objects that are partly objects of beauty and partly objects of excellent functionality, then mechanical watches will intrigue you - it’s an expensive habit - but there are some great values out there of watches costing far less than a Rolex, that are really well made - Damasko DS30 for example


----------



## Honerabi

RockyBasel said:


> Very true - it also depends on the model - I had no problems getting a submariner in steel earlier this year


Have had a Submariner for over 30 years. Now it costs more to service than it did new. 
Have been wearing a Casio Sport Pro Trek for over 10 years. All titanium, has a compass and altimeter, among many other digital features. Reasonable to service.


----------



## RockyBasel

Honerabi said:


> Have had a Submariner for over 30 years. Now it costs more to service than it did new.
> Have been wearing a Casio Sport Pro Trek for over 10 years. All titanium, has a compass and altimeter, among many other digital features. Reasonable to service.


And which do you prefer on your wrist?


----------



## Honerabi

RockyBasel said:


> And which do you prefer on your wrist?


As I said, the Casio has been my wearer for over 15 years. Nice and light, large digital time display. Around here, people have gotten robbed of their timepieces. I actually prefer to wear the Le Coultre moon watch I inherited from my grandfather. 
How many times have you have your Rolex serviced?


----------



## RockyBasel

Honerabi said:


> As I said, the Casio has been my wearer for over 15 years. Nice and light, large digital time display. Around here, people have gotten robbed of their timepieces. I actually prefer to wear the Le Coultre moon watch I inherited from my grandfather.
> How many times have you have your Rolex serviced?


I don’t have a Rolex

But I have a VC and IWC - both only a year old. But I feel like I need a Rolex as I do live in Switzerland after all

That’s why all the questions - as I am thinking about making a move


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> I don’t have a Rolex
> 
> But I have a VC and IWC - both only a year old. But I feel like I need a Rolex as I do live in Switzerland after all
> 
> That’s why all the questions - as I am thinking about making a move



then you also need one from all the other Swiss brands


----------



## daveb

RockyBasel said:


> But I feel like I need a Rolex as I do live in Switzerland after all



Cheaper to move to Japan and collect Casio?


----------



## RockyBasel

Cost of living is the same in Switzerland as in Tokyo - and the grand seiko’s cost as much as a Rolex

I could buy Swatch - not as cool as Casio though

Rolex is more wishful thinking than anything else

Only Rolex you can find is date just - but my contact in nyc just informed me that they just got a new shipment of Yachtmaster II


----------



## WildBoar

Honerabi said:


> Have had a Submariner for over 30 years. Now it costs more to service than it did new.


And that is only the start of the nightmare. Rolex will replace dial, hands, etc. so they look new, thus destroying a nice vintage watch with attractive patina on the lume. Oh, and destroying most of the value. And for the icing on the cake, they will not return the old parts.


----------



## Chopper88

WildBoar said:


> And that is only the start of the nightmare. Rolex will replace dial, hands, etc. so they look new, thus destroying a nice vintage watch with attractive patina on the lume. Oh, and destroying most of the value. And for the icing on the cake, they will not return the old parts.



Yes, just as awful as Montblanc with their pens. 

"While lubing your piston, we found a tiny totally non problematic crack in the cap lip so we replaced the cap. Oh BTW, the threads changed over time, so we also exchanged the barrel. Before I forget, the feed no longer fits new barrels, so we also had to fit a new feed and nib. Now you can enjoy your 70's vintage pen again, oh wait..."


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> Cost of living is the same in Switzerland as in Tokyo - and the grand seiko’s cost as much as a Rolex
> 
> I could buy Swatch - not as cool as Casio though
> 
> Rolex is more wishful thinking than anything else
> 
> Only Rolex you can find is date just - but my contact in nyc just informed me that they just got a new shipment of Yachtmaster II



please dont but the YM. Or don’t wear it when we meet next. My eyesight is already bad enough


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> And that is only the start of the nightmare. Rolex will replace dial, hands, etc. so they look new, thus destroying a nice vintage watch with attractive patina on the lume. Oh, and destroying most of the value. And for the icing on the cake, they will not return the old parts.



you can specifically tell them that you DON’T want that, and they won’t. If you don’t instruct them they will “fix” it the way they see fit.


----------



## RockyBasel

It’s too big for my taste and wrist - YM II is 44mm. it’s like the AP off-shore - it’s like wearing an oil rig on your wrist 

Max i can wear is 42mm

Too bling bling - but they have a blue dial YM model that looks nice


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> It’s too big for my taste and wrist - YM II is 44mm. it’s like the AP off-shore - it’s like wearing an oil rig on your wrist
> 
> Max i can wear is 42mm
> 
> Too bling bling - but they have a blue dial YM model that looks nice



blue dials are awesome.
Maybe I need a new watch after all


----------



## WildBoar

alterwisser said:


> you can specifically tell them that you DON’T want that, and they won’t. If you don’t instruct them they will “fix” it the way they see fit.


That is contrary to what I repeatedly read on various watch forums.


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> That is contrary to what I repeatedly read on various watch forums.


 I know that some people had bad experiences but Imho it’s not the norm that Rolex performs work you don’t want done.

same with polishing: if you state nothing, they WILL polish it. But if you state you don’t want it done, they won’t do it.

If you’re worried about it you can also find a local dealer who can do the work. Rolexes aren’t super rare watches that can only be fixed by Rolex itself.


----------



## WildBoar

Not a Rolex owner, but have continually seen threads about this popping up the last 2 years. Independents are the best bet, but even then parts supply has been limited to them.


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> Not a Rolex owner, but have continually seen threads about this popping up the last 2 years. Independents are the best bet, but even then parts supply has been limited to them.



yaah, it’s the same for all watches. Try getting a Seiko fixed in Switzerland
i Guess Seiko’s are considered poor man’s trash here haha!


----------



## WildBoar

alterwisser said:


> i Guess Seiko’s are considered poor man’s trash here haha!


Not at all!

More like poor man's treasure  

Can't really say that though, with some divers costing upwards of $3k USD and the Grand Seikos.


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> Not at all!
> 
> More like poor man's treasure
> 
> Can't really say that though, with some divers costing upwards of $3k USD and the Grand Seikos.



youre preaching to the choir, I Love Seiko divers


----------



## Vdark

RockyBasel said:


> Very true - it also depends on the model - I had no problems getting a submariner in steel earlier this year


Do you proxy?


----------



## Honerabi

RockyBasel said:


> I don’t have a Rolex
> 
> But I have a VC and IWC - both only a year old. But I feel like I need a Rolex as I do live in Switzerland after all
> 
> That’s why all the questions - as I am thinking about making a move


IMHO what watch you decide to wear depends on the occasion. The last time I wore my Submariner was for one of my nieces' 1 year old party for her son. I bought it new in 1987. The price has gone up by an order of magnitude. You need a silver-colored and a gold watch for your wardrobe.
I had been looking at a Patek moon watch in the 80's. That watch is going for seven figures at auction these days. Heard that Patek's don't keep time very accurately. There seem's to be more gold President's Datejust offerings on eBay. Sign of the times.


----------



## WildBoar

I pretty much go with ss chronos no matter the dress or occasion these days. My gold 'dress' watches stay in the watch case; they do not really interest me, and frankly I would rather look at my wrist and see something interesting rather than a boring gold-cased 2- or 3-hander. I would sell them, but I doubt they are worth more than $600 or so each. But I really doubt I will ever wear them again. I'll probably give them to my son in a couple more years, as he really loves watches, especially gold ones because that is what his grandpa (my dad) wears. They are inexpensive enough that I will not have heartburn if he bangs them up. Of course he has already laid claim to the various Speedmasters and Seamasters, so there is hope for him yet  

Pretty sure for both of my weddings I was wearing a PVD-coated Seiko (not a chrono), which was pretty beat up by the second wedding having been a daily wearer for 25 years at that point.

I admit to ogling over many Constellations and Polerouters, but in the end only the stainless steel cased ones hold my interest. Same for the Uni- and Tri-Compaxes.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

A. Lange & Söhne or bust; wearing a seiko diver on a maratac nato utill I die then 

Used to surf and swim a lot in my college days (dive bezel is perfect for timing exams too). It's been my ride-or-die for a while now, and I always come back to it.


----------



## alterwisser

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> A. Lange & Söhne or bust; wearing a seiko diver on a maratac nato utill I die then
> 
> Used to surf and swim a lot in my college days (dive bezel is perfect for timing exams too). It's been my ride-or-die for a while now, and I always come back to it.



let us see the beat up Seiko’s


----------



## alterwisser

Honerabi said:


> IMHO what watch you decide to wear depends on the occasion. The last time I wore my Submariner was for one of my nieces' 1 year old party for her son. I bought it new in 1987. The price has gone up by an order of magnitude. You need a silver-colored and a gold watch for your wardrobe.
> I had been looking at a Patek moon watch in the 80's. That watch is going for seven figures at auction these days. Heard that Patek's don't keep time very accurately. There seem's to be more gold President's Datejust offerings on eBay. Sign of the times.



I don’t think you need gold watch at all. A silver dress watch goes with everything, imho.

I actually think there are some watches that work for almost everything, if you want just one watch. The Rolex Ex 1, for example.

A “minimalist” collection would be a Diver, a Chrono, a dresser and a beater


----------



## WildBoar

or 5-6 divers and 6-8 chronos....


----------



## thebradleycrew

Here is what is on my wrist today.





That said, if anyone wants to part with their SS Sub at a reasonable price, please hit me up! Never owned a Rolex and can't be bothered to kiss up to a local AD enough to get on the "friends and family" list.


----------



## RockyBasel

WildBoar said:


> I pretty much go with ss chronos no matter the dress or occasion these days. My gold 'dress' watches stay in the watch case; they do not really interest me, and frankly I would rather look at my wrist and see something interesting rather than a boring gold-cased 2- or 3-hander. I would sell them, but I doubt they are worth more than $600 or so each. But I really doubt I will ever wear them again. I'll probably give them to my son in a couple more years, as he really loves watches, especially gold ones because that is what his grandpa (my dad) wears. They are inexpensive enough that I will not have heartburn if he bangs them up. Of course he has already laid claim to the various Speedmasters and Seamasters, so there is hope for him yet
> 
> Pretty sure for both of my weddings I was wearing a PVD-coated Seiko (not a chrono), which was pretty beat up by the second wedding having been a daily wearer for 25 years at that point.
> 
> I admit to ogling over many Constellations and Polerouters, but in the end only the stainless steel cased ones hold my interest. Same for the Uni- and Tri-Compaxes.



In Patek - the nautilus stainless watches are impossible to come by, but the same watch in gold is much easier (1 year wait vs 3-5) to come by

The stainless watches have more cache in many models and are rarer than the gold ones


----------



## RockyBasel

thebradleycrew said:


> Here is what is on my wrist today.
> View attachment 109484
> 
> That said, if anyone wants to part with their SS Sub at a reasonable price, please hit me up! Never owned a Rolex and can't be bothered to kiss up to a local AD enough to get on the "friends and family" list.


I love this watch


----------



## RockyBasel

Vdark said:


> Do you proxy?


How do you mean?


----------



## RockyBasel

Honerabi said:


> IMHO what watch you decide to wear depends on the occasion. The last time I wore my Submariner was for one of my nieces' 1 year old party for her son. I bought it new in 1987. The price has gone up by an order of magnitude. You need a silver-colored and a gold watch for your wardrobe.
> I had been looking at a Patek moon watch in the 80's. That watch is going for seven figures at auction these days. Heard that Patek's don't keep time very accurately. There seem's to be more gold President's Datejust offerings on eBay. Sign of the times.


Patek watches from the 80’s and even 90’s have sky rocketed in value - also Rolex

My dad has a mint condition constellation from 1975 that he never wore - I told him, it could we worth a lot of money today. Once I get my hands on it, I will post it - it’s in storage


----------



## Evan Estern

When I'm not wearing my DS30, I wear this. Bought it new in the early 1990s, my first decent watch. It was a tossup between this and a Rolex Airking which was maybe $100 more. Shoulda bought that Rolex, but the salesman talked me into this one. It's never been serviced other than replacing the battery every couple of years. Still going strong, but I recently sent it in for a new crystal and service. They will refinish the case too, as part of the service, if I request it. Have to decide whether to replace the hands, ($35) and the dial ($255) It's been going strong all this time. I probably will replace the hands, but keep the dial--the lume has faded, but I like the aged look.


----------



## tcmx3

Chopper88 said:


> Yes, just as awful as Montblanc with their pens.
> 
> "While lubing your piston, we found a tiny totally non problematic crack in the cap lip so we replaced the cap. Oh BTW, the threads changed over time, so we also exchanged the barrel. Before I forget, the feed no longer fits new barrels, so we also had to fit a new feed and nib. Now you can enjoy your 70's vintage pen again, oh wait..."



In some ways, these European companies' service departments still viewing what have become luxury goods as a sort of utilitarian purchase to be maintained over the years without regard to their vintage market value is somewhat charming.

that said I wouldnt do it myself for either my montblancs or my rolex.

to me the insane climb in value of Rolexes is kind of sad. they still make a great watch but they've lost the point a bit IMO, though tbh it's still not as bad as the 80s when finance bros ruined it for everyone with their two-tones

I dont wear a watch anymore except special occasions, so Im not in the market, but if I were Im with @nakiriknaifuwaifu , Lange is the only company I have eyes for anymore.


----------



## Chopper88

tcmx3 said:


> In some ways, these European companies' service departments still viewing what have become luxury goods as a sort of utilitarian purchase to be maintained over the years without regard to their vintage market value is somewhat charming.
> 
> that said I wouldnt do it myself for either my montblancs or my rolex.
> 
> to me the insane climb in value of Rolexes is kind of sad. they still make a great watch but they've lost the point a bit IMO, though tbh it's still not as bad as the 80s when finance bros ruined it for everyone with their two-tones
> 
> I dont wear a watch anymore except special occasions, so Im not in the market, but if I were Im with @nakiriknaifuwaifu , Lange is the only company I have eyes for anymore.



Looking at it that way has its charm as well indeed I guess, nice point of view 

I also hardly wear a watch anymore, but agree on Lange. The 109.032 is on a lonely height in its class for me, apart from the 100k+ super complicated options I think it's probably the nicest watch out there. Currently out of my price range, but not unobtainable.

I last wore a watch on Dec 31st, and had to advance the date from August or something though  so I wouldn't even consider buying one if I could right now hehe.


----------



## Honerabi

alterwisser said:


> I don’t think you need gold watch at all. A silver dress watch goes with everything, imho.
> 
> I actually think there are some watches that work for almost everything, if you want just one watch. The Rolex Ex 1, for example.
> 
> A “minimalist” collection would be a Diver, a Chrono, a dresser and a beater


It's just my taste, but wearing a silver colored watch with gold cufflinks, tie bar, and belt buckle is a faux pas.


----------



## tcmx3

Honerabi said:


> It's just my taste, but wearing a silver colored watch with gold cufflinks, tie bar, and belt buckle is a faux pas.



gold cuff links and a platinum/steel watch? it really just depends. if it's a dress watch then ok I see your point, but sports watches should never be gold IMO, and if you want to wear a sports watch to a formal event, that's fine, although much like wearing gold in general, I guess it all starts with asking if youre really the sort of person who ought to be wearing a sports watch.

my take is that in general fewer accessories are better, and that wearing cuff links/tie bars/etc mostly just make you look like youre going to the country club to day drink. so from that perspective, you could just have a silver watch and then you dont have a problem.


----------



## Honerabi

Wear the Suunto DX occasionally. Nice, clean design. It was a state-of-the-art dive computer watch a few years ago. Has closed-circuit rebreather function. Have to go through the unabridged users manual periodically, as it is substantial. Looks nice with the sapphire crystal. Even though it is allegedly all titanium, it's a little heavy. Learning how to replace the battery, but it takes a T-5 ESD torx. Great watchband and clasp.


----------



## Honerabi

tcmx3 said:


> gold cuff links and a platinum/steel watch? it really just depends. if it's a dress watch then ok I see your point, but sports watches should never be gold IMO, and if you want to wear a sports watch to a formal event, that's fine, although much like wearing gold in general, I guess it all starts with asking if youre really the sort of person who ought to be wearing a sports watch.
> 
> my take is that in general fewer accessories are better, and that wearing cuff links/tie bars/etc mostly just make you look like youre going to the country club to day drink. so from that perspective, you could just have a silver watch and then you dont have a problem.


The last time I noticed, there are classifications of dress, sporty and formal among them. Sports watches go with sporty. I'm no expert, but for me, gold watches go with formal wear, like for weddings, funerals, & bar mitzvahs. No tie clasp? Have always loved cufflinks.


----------



## tcmx3

Honerabi said:


> The last time I noticed, there are classifications of dress, sporty and formal among them. Sports watches go with sporty. I'm no expert, but for me, gold watches go with formal wear, like for weddings, funerals, & bar mitzvahs. No tie clasp? Have always loved cufflinks.



I mean sure there are different types of watches. But some of the tamer sports watches, like older submariners and GMTs, nautiluses, etc. can be worn formally because they are (nominally) related to your profession. 

as far as formal/dress watches go, yes yellow gold is typical but the real cognoscenti stuff is usually white gold/platinum IMO or sometimes even steel. e.g. if you were looking for something that really signalled taste (even over wealth), you would have something like a white gold 5059 IMO


----------



## Honerabi

tcmx3 said:


> I mean sure there are different types of watches. But some of the tamer sports watches, like older submariners and GMTs, nautiluses, etc. can be worn formally because they are (nominally) related to your profession.
> 
> as far as formal/dress watches go, yes yellow gold is typical but the real cognoscenti stuff is usually white gold/platinum IMO or sometimes even steel. e.g. if you were looking for something that really signalled taste (even over wealth), you would have something like a white gold 5059 IMO


Early on I was a NAUI instructor. The watch to have was the submariner. I'm glad I was able to acquire one well before the increase in popularity and price. Had plenty of fakes, but they were just that, fakes. Guess it's just me, but white gold and platinum just doesn't do it. Gold does.


----------



## RockyBasel

You need both gold and silver watches

depending upon your style and taste - you can dress down a gold and dress up a white gold/platinum/steel watch 

Just like you can dress a blue blazer up or down - it’s your style that matters most

It’s hard to find a reason to wear ties these days - a lot of underutilized assets in the closet - tie pins are passé -
Never see them anymore

Love cuff links - will always be in style


----------



## RockyBasel

Btw - nautilus is near impossible to get these days


----------



## Honerabi

Have quite a few ties in the rack. Haven't been able to bring myself to clear some out. Hard to keep up with the widening and narrowing styles. Stylish dress just doesn't seem complete without one. IMO, cleaner look, holds the collar and hides the shirt buttons. 
Have been trying to appreciate the art of the understatement. The Brits are masters of it in literature. Starting to appreciate it in dress. Gold is flashy, white gold and platinum aren't.


----------



## RockyBasel

Honerabi said:


> Have quite a few ties in the rack. Haven't been able to bring myself to clear some out. Hard to keep up with the widening and narrowing styles. Stylish dress just doesn't seem complete without one. IMO, cleaner look, holds the collar and hides the shirt buttons.
> Have been trying to appreciate the art of the understatement. The Brits are masters of it in literature. Starting to appreciate it in dress. Gold is flashy, white gold and platinum aren't.


Yup - can’t throw my toes away either

Some watches look good in rose gold and some can even be understated like the VC historiques Americain - love that watch


----------



## WildBoar

Honerabi said:


> It's just my taste, but wearing a silver colored watch with gold cufflinks, tie bar, and belt buckle is a faux pas.


No, not really. Some person made up that 'fashion rule' at some point a long time ago, and some other people blindly followed. Who gives a crap about what they thought? I sure as heck do not give a crap about any so-called 'fashion rules' made by people who probably all died off many decades ago 

Makes me wonder is people select the gyuto they are going to use that evening based upon their attire.


----------



## RockyBasel

WildBoar said:


> No, not really. Some person made up that 'fashion rule' at some point a long time ago, and some other people blindly followed. Who gives a crap about what they thought? I sure as heck do not give a crap about any so-called 'fashion rules' made by people who probably all died off many decades ago
> 
> Makes me wonder is people select the gyuto they are going to use that evening based upon their attire.



True - one should not think about what others think - but also true that there are some fashion faux pas’. I mean it is possible to look doofy even if you don’t care what others think


----------



## WildBoar

That is true. But a stainless steel watch with a suit is not such an event.


----------



## RockyBasel

WildBoar said:


> That is true. But a stainless steel watch with a suit is not such an event.


Touché


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> No, not really. Some person made up that 'fashion rule' at some point a long time ago, and some other people blindly followed. Who gives a crap about what they thought? I sure as heck do not give a crap about any so-called 'fashion rules' made by people who probably all died off many decades ago
> 
> Makes me wonder is people select the gyuto they are going to use that evening based upon their attire.



agreed!

“fashion” and “taste” are not natural laws, someone at some point made those up, and it’s still happening on a daily basis. Take jeans: it used to be skinny jeans for quite some time, now it’s “dad/mom jeans” that rise so high they could qualify as shorts.

regarding Gold/steel combination: If a steel watch with gold cuff links is a fashion faux pas, then a bicolor watch is a fashion faux pas x2.

Wear what you want, not what others think you should! With exceptions of course: if you work in a bank don’t wear flip flops and a camouflage hat with pink feathers.


----------



## DavidPF

Maybe I should fill out the new-knife questionnaire by just saying "For a watch I actually prefer my very plain Seiko 5, now pick me a knife"


----------



## alterwisser

DavidPF said:


> Maybe I should fill out the new-knife questionnaire by just saying "For a watch I actually prefer my very plain Seiko 5, now pick me a knife"



actually that would be a fun thread....

whats the Knife equivalent of a Rolex?

Shigefusa, great knife but overhyped.

sue me


----------



## tcmx3

alterwisser said:


> actually that would be a fun thread....
> 
> whats the Knife equivalent of a Rolex?
> 
> Shigefusa, great knife but overhyped.
> 
> sue me



there's a lot of different Rolexes. and I dont just mean models; vintage Rolex is very much its own thing, and pre/post maxi is very much a thing.

besides the biggest commonality between a Shig and a Rolex is that neither get used very much lol


----------



## RockyBasel

WildBoar said:


> That is true. But a stainless steel watch with a suit is not such an event.


What about a platinum or white gold watch with a suit?


----------



## alterwisser

tcmx3 said:


> there's a lot of different Rolexes. and I dont just mean models; vintage Rolex is very much its own thing, and pre/post maxi is very much a thing.
> 
> besides the biggest commonality between a Shig and a Rolex is that neither get used very much lol



really? I think thaT a lot of people (who can afford it) use Rolex as a daily wearer


----------



## tcmx3

alterwisser said:


> really? I think thaT a lot of people (who can afford it) use Rolex as a daily wearer



sorry, I was making a joke. 

my own submariner was a daily wearer for me and has been smashed into doors, been inside fish guts, jumped off the side of a boat, etc etc etc. my great uncle, whose own 5512 was the first sub Id ever seen, has worn his more or less every day since he first acquired it, decades before I was born. he's a little too old for it these days, but it used to go out with him when he would surf. 

so yeah, some people do wear and abuse their rolexes, and they can certainly take it. but a lot of people buy them just to celebrate a special occasion and then baby them, which I dont really get. get a JLC if that's your goal, IMO


----------



## alterwisser

tcmx3 said:


> sorry, I was making a joke.
> 
> my own submariner was a daily wearer for me and has been smashed into doors, been inside fish guts, jumped off the side of a boat, etc etc etc. my great uncle, whose own 5512 was the first sub Id ever seen, has worn his more or less every day since he first acquired it, decades before I was born. he's a little too old for it these days, but it used to go out with him when he would surf.
> 
> so yeah, some people do wear and abuse their rolexes, and they can certainly take it. but a lot of people buy them just to celebrate a special occasion and then baby them, which I dont really get. get a JLC if that's your goal, IMO



i bet your great uncles Sub looks amazing. I love the look of old Subs that have been used (&abused)


----------



## DavidPF

alterwisser said:


> whats the Knife equivalent of a Rolex?


The knife equivalent of a Rolex cannot be anything like Shigefusa, can it? To me, the Rolex chef's knife of today is gold plated on every surface, is only available with a 501 mm blade (never 500, because 501 is even better), and (most importantly) has large bold engraving on both sides of the blade that says "This Is A Rolex Chef's Knife, Therefore I Am Obviously Better Than You."

I don't see just Rolex this way - many many companies are producing only huge flashy tacky watches that scream brand identity and that I just don't see a way for me to like.


----------



## tcmx3

DavidPF said:


> The knife equivalent of a Rolex cannot be anything like Shigefusa, can it? To me, the Rolex chef's knife of today is gold plated on every surface, is only available with a 501 mm blade (never 500, because 501 is even better), and (most importantly) has large bold engraving on both sides of the blade that says "This Is A Rolex Chef's Knife, Therefore I Am Obviously Better Than You."
> 
> I don't see just Rolex this way - many many companies are producing only huge flashy tacky watches that scream brand identity and that I just don't see a way for me to like.



steel is rolex's most popular metal by far.

and the maxi case, while a bit bulkier, is still only 40mm.

I just dont see it. like at all. in a world with Panerai, IWC and Hublot all enjoying immense popularity, you think it's Rolex that's like that? Rolex is one of the most conservative of all of the watch makers out there...


----------



## DavidPF

tcmx3 said:


> steel is rolex's most popular metal by far.
> 
> and the maxi case, while a bit bulkier, is still only 40mm.
> 
> I just dont see it. like at all. in a world with Panerai, IWC and Hublot all enjoying immense popularity, you think it's Rolex that's like that? Rolex is one of the most conservative of all of the watch makers out there...


I dare them all to regularly produce their men's models in the reasonable-looking and reasonable-feeling dimensions that were relatively common before I was born.


----------



## tcmx3

DavidPF said:


> I dare them all to regularly produce their men's models in the reasonable-looking and reasonable-feeling dimensions that were relatively common before I was born.



honest question why would the most successful watch company on Earth do what _you_ want instead of what they have (apparently correctly) identified as the style that the most people who can afford them want?

besides Rolex will happily sell you a smaller watch. datejust and perpetual in 31 and 36 are both men's sizes for that watch, day date comes in a 36 for mens, explorer 39, there's even a 34mm date. if you want a smaller watch than 31, tbh you probably have a small enough frame you're just going to have to accept you need a "women's" watch but so what? 

so you're hardly bereft of options.


----------



## MarcelNL

no tie, and no watch for me, so no fashion problems


----------



## parbaked

RockyBasel said:


> You need both gold and silver watches


Unless you're James Bond and can get away with only stainless steel...


----------



## DavidPF

tcmx3 said:


> honest question why would the most successful watch company on Earth do what _you_ want instead of what they have (apparently correctly) identified as the style that the most people who can afford them want?
> 
> besides Rolex will happily sell you a smaller watch. datejust and perpetual in 31 and 36 are both men's sizes for that watch, day date comes in a 36 for mens, explorer 39, there's even a 34mm date. if you want a smaller watch than 31, tbh you probably have a small enough frame you're just going to have to accept you need a "women's" watch but so what?
> 
> so you're hardly bereft of options.


I have to admit that with my (lack of) budget I'll never really be going Rolex shopping, but I honestly didn't realize (after seeing so many Hulk-sized watches on normal-sized arms) that they haven't all gone that way. Thank you for correcting my very mistaken impression.


----------



## DavidPF

tcmx3 said:


> ... Rolex is one of the most conservative of all of the watch makers out there...


I normally try to stay away from prejudice/stereotype kind of judgement. Obviously I have a huge blind spot (or thoughtless spot?) right about there. Thanks, with a small serving of embarrassment on the side for me.


----------



## DavidPF

MarcelNL said:


> no tie, and no watch for me, so no fashion problems


Are there still some Dutch guys reducing their fashion problems even more, by rejecting the idea of shoes?


----------



## alterwisser

I think Rolex is a love/hate thing.

i also believe there are two Rolex worlds out there:

1) the Classics (steel models: Daytona, Sub, GMT, OP, Datejust etc) plus the gold DayDate

2) the Gaudy stuff. Same models just blinged out etc.

You can say what you want about Rolex, but it’s the best known luxury watch brand in the world. For many, Rolex is THE luxury watch brand.

the brand Has also been incredibly well managed, so I’d tip my hat to that. Personally, I like older ones better. A vintage Sub from the 60’s or 70’s (ideally with a faded bezel) on a NATO strap is my personal dream watch (that I can never afford haha).

regarding watch size: the traditional men’s watch size was 35 mm for a long time; with some chronos Or divers going to 38ish. You can still get Rolex in that size. But the standard size is a little bit bigger now, but not gaudy. The Hublots of this world are much bigger.


----------



## MarcelNL

DavidPF said:


> Are there still some Dutch guys reducing their fashion problems even more, by rejecting the idea of shoes?


probably, though that is not for me, for me shoes ARE a fashion item (as for cufflinks). I see too many men wear a blingy/fancy watch but ultracheap shoes.


----------



## DavidPF

alterwisser said:


> You can say what you want about Rolex, but it’s the best known luxury watch brand in the world. For many, Rolex is THE luxury watch brand.


They have done that very successfully ... it's maybe odd because they ARE obviously good watches, but at the same time they have that Paris Hilton/Kardashians kind of thing, in which they are "famous for being famous" much more than they are famous for _something_.

(I called it "odd" because Rolex's business still is to sell something that's valuable/useful, which is not how the celebrities operate. I guess Rolex and several other watch makers have decided/recognized that the actual watch is not the main thing they're selling.)


----------



## alterwisser

DavidPF said:


> "famous for being famous" much more than they are famous for _something_.
> 
> Rolex and several other watch makers have decided/recognized that the actual watch is not the main thing they're selling.)



Regarding the first statement: I think this is part of the evolution of Rolex. They’ve been making good to great watches for a long time. The current status was earned and evolved over time, it wasn’t always like it is today.

regarding the second one: imho that’s the case with every brand, or at least every consumer brand. You always sell a feeling, not just a product. Cars, clothes, watches, bikes ....

I would say that the most successful brands in the world don’t make the best products, they make good to great products and excel at creating an experience (or suggest one) and sell a lifestyle (or the aspirations of one)


----------



## DavidPF

alterwisser said:


> the most successful brands


There's probably more than one meaning for "successful", but I agree with you. Even successful brands that may give the appearance of rejecting this concept, just by appearing to reject it are already playing the game.


----------



## tomsch

Every time I think about pulling the trigger on a Rolex I look down at my Tudor BB and realize that's all the watch I need. Due to the polished sides it does show wear but I think that adds to the overall look of the watch. Given the big price difference I really don't feel bad about wearing it daily in the kitchen and doing yardwork on the weekends. The cool thing about my Tudor was I kind of tricked my wife by promising her a long weekend trip to Carmel CA as a "vacation" but I had also ordered and paid for the Tudor at Fourtané Jewelers which is a Rolex/Tudor AD that I also picked up at the same time


----------



## WildBoar

MarcelNL said:


> I see too many men wear a blingy/fancy watch but ultracheap shoes.


Sweet -- I fit firmly into that category! (well not so much bling as what some might consider fancy). My footwear of choice for the last 40 years is Sambas. And usually after 6 months or so the suede around the toes starts fading, and the stripes are no longer bright white. I can easily go more than a year on one pair these days, since I really don't use them for soccer except when I help coach my son's team. I have a Grey Side variant that costs far more than any sane person would pay for a watch, and I have zero issue wearing it while I'm in Sambas, jeans and a t-shirt or a polo shirt that probably is coming apart a little bit where the trim is sewn to the sleeves. The effin' watch cost a little more than I paid for my first car out of college (a new 5.0 Mustang, back when they actually had 5L engines and not a fake name badge ). Just knowing it MIGHT drive someone crazy -- assuming I actually would cross paths with anyone who knew much at all about watches (which on most days is highly doubtful) -- makes it more enjoyable. Oh, and when I see people posting watch pics that also show their shoes I throw up a little bit in my mouth


----------



## tcmx3

WildBoar said:


> Sweet -- I fit firmly into that category! (well not so much bling as what some might consider fancy). My footwear of choice for the last 40 years is Sambas. And usually after 6 months or so the suede around the toes starts fading, and the stripes are no longer bright white. I can easily go more than a year on one pair these days, since I really don't use them for soccer except when I help coach my son's team. I have a Grey Side variant that costs far more than any sane person would pay for a watch, and I have zero issue wearing it while I'm in Sambas, jeans and a t-shirt or a polo shirt that probably is coming apart a little bit where the trim is sewn to the sleeves. The effin' watch cost a little more than I paid for my first car out of college (*a new 5.0 Mustang, back when they actually had 5L engines and not a fake name badge *). Just knowing it MIGHT drive someone crazy -- assuming I actually would cross paths with anyone who knew much at all about watches (which on most days is highly doubtful) -- makes it more enjoyable. Oh, and when I see people posting watch pics that also show their shoes I throw up a little bit in my mouth



kind of a weird statement given the GT's v8 displacement is 5038cc and the GT350/500 have 5163cc engines, both definitely and safely being 5 liters, and actually only the gt has the 5.0 badge

not that I see much point to all that displacement; the 3.0L twin turbo in my car will _easily_ keep pace and get better gas mileage doing it.


----------



## WildBoar

When they went to the modular engines the displacement dropped to 4.something. Back in the '90s?


----------



## tcmx3

WildBoar said:


> When they went to the modular engines the displacement dropped to 4.something. Back in the '90s?



ah. well as it happens I was not legally allowed to drive in the 90s, on account of minimum age being the totally unfair 16 years old lol


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> Sweet -- I fit firmly into that category! (well not so much bling as what some might consider fancy). My footwear of choice for the last 40 years is Sambas. And usually after 6 months or so the suede around the toes starts fading, and the stripes are no longer bright white. I can easily go more than a year on one pair these days, since I really don't use them for soccer except when I help coach my son's team. I have a Grey Side variant that costs far more than any sane person would pay for a watch, and I have zero issue wearing it while I'm in Sambas, jeans and a t-shirt or a polo shirt that probably is coming apart a little bit where the trim is sewn to the sleeves. The effin' watch cost a little more than I paid for my first car out of college (a new 5.0 Mustang, back when they actually had 5L engines and not a fake name badge ). Just knowing it MIGHT drive someone crazy -- assuming I actually would cross paths with anyone who knew much at all about watches (which on most days is highly doubtful) -- makes it more enjoyable. Oh, and when I see people posting watch pics that also show their shoes I throw up a little bit in my mouth



Sambas are a great choice!

i think it’s fantastic if you find “your” shoe and just stick with it. I have friends who always wear Chucks or Doc Martens.

if I didn’t have to wear proper leather shoes from time to time, I think I could live with Jordan 1’s as my only shoe (apart from functional ones like hiking and biking shoes)

Unfortunately I love shoes, or used to. I don’t really care much these days. Haven’t bought any in a long time. I realized that I’ve descended into the Sweatpants/Hoody/Birkenstock’s uniform of home Office life anyway.

Not even wearing proper watches much these days. I wear a G shock sometimes, but mostly to time my showers (yes, I do lol.... don’t ask, it’s a cold shower thing)

Sorry for OT


----------



## RockyBasel

Question for the Rolex cognoscenti

I noticed @altwisser did not comment on the skydweller

if I have a choice of getting a skydweller in bracelet or leather strap - does it matter?

I mean all of my watches have leather straps - I am not sure a gold bracelet is my thing - I prefer to be less flashy

the bezelI I can get in yellow,
White, or pink gold. I am not too keen on Rolex’s rose gold color - it seems too pinky. they call it ever-rose gold

I have thin wrists, and I tried a 40 mm Rolex today, (date just - because all else is sold out) and it’s not big at all. I mean even on my small wrists, it looks fine

I don’t think Rolex are like a Hublot or AP off-shore - big monstrosities on your wrist

but no doubt some people can carry these behemoths off with style. It has a lot to do with style and preference

I am actually leaning towards the white gold - but then, can I wear a suit with it?


----------



## tcmx3

RockyBasel said:


> Question for the Rolex cognoscenti
> 
> I noticed @altwisser did not comment on the skydweller
> 
> if I have a choice of getting a skydweller in bracelet or leather strap - does it matter?
> 
> I mean all of my watches have leather straps - I am not sure a gold bracelet is my thing - I prefer to be less flashy
> 
> the bezelI I can get in yellow,
> White, or pink gold. I am not too keen on Rolex’s rose gold color - it seems too pinky. they call it ever-rose gold
> 
> I have thin wrists, and I tried a 40 mm Rolex today, (date just - because all else is sold out) and it’s not big at all. I mean even on my small wrists, it looks fine
> 
> I don’t think Rolex are like a Hublot or AP off-shore - big monstrosities on your wrist
> 
> but no doubt some people can carry these behemoths off with style. It has a lot to do with style and preference
> 
> I am actually leaning towards the white gold - but then, can I wear a suit with it?



Rolexes belong on the oyster bracelet IMO. leather is fine for some watches.

the only skydweller I would personally consider is the white gold + steel, but Id prefer just to have a steel one. if I may ask, why skydweller? that one's kind of boring compared to a GMT imo

no one can make a Hublot look good, but AP offshores are often enjoyed by very tall men who play sports, for whom such a watch isnt really very large.

example, Lebron James wearing a very large AP makes it look smaller than me wearing my pre-maxi sub (Lebron weighs, and Im actually not exaggerating, two tcmx3s)


----------



## alterwisser

You ALWAYS buy it with the bracelet. You can then swap that out for leather, natos, canvas or whatever floats your boat.

Just my two cents


----------



## WildBoar

^x2. Bracelets are expensive, and it is usually cheaper to buy one with the watch (and they can even go up in value -- something leather straps never do). Leather straps are relatively cheap, and last a lot less time if you sweat at all or are out in the rain much. Buy with the bracelet and pick up a strap or two.


----------



## RockyBasel

tcmx3 said:


> Rolexes belong on the oyster bracelet IMO. leather is fine for some watches.
> 
> the only skydweller I would personally consider is the white gold + steel, but Id prefer just to have a steel one. if I may ask, why skydweller? that one's kind of boring compared to a GMT imo
> 
> no one can make a Hublot look good, but AP offshores are often enjoyed by very tall men who play sports, for whom such a watch isnt really very large.
> 
> example, Lebron James wearing a very large AP makes it look smaller than me wearing my pre-maxi sub (Lebron weighs, and Im actually not exaggerating, two tcmx3s)
> View attachment 109903


Look Lebrun can pretty much wear whatever he wants and no one is going to say anything 

these are the ones I have the option to buy - the price is preventative however but one can dream

the leather ones are in stock and discontinued. The other ones are a 6
months wait - bracelet ones


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

+1 on the oyster

You can always swap to a leather bracelets and have them look good, but there is no bracelet that looks as sleek as the oyster.

The only rolex that doesn't belong on one IMO is the Cellini (which is bleh anyway)

By the way the fluted bezel on the sky dweller is absolute sex. I had the chance to try a few on at an AD a while back, and it was a head above the datejust. Nice choice.


----------



## Koop

My everyday watch. I was a watch nerd at one time - had several on winders. Way too much invested. Sold off most and don't really miss them. But now it's Japanese kitchen knives - what next!


----------



## Koop

Now, what's in my pocket?


----------



## RockyBasel

Koop said:


> My everyday watch. I was a watch nerd at one time - had several on winders. Way too much invested. Sold off most and don't really miss them. But now it's Japanese kitchen knives - what next!
> View attachment 109985


Congrats! This is the ethos of Rolex, rugged unbreakable style! Love it


----------



## RockyBasel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> +1 on the oyster
> 
> You can always swap to a leather bracelets and have them look good, but there is no bracelet that looks as sleek as the oyster.
> 
> The only rolex that doesn't belong on one IMO is the Cellini (which is bleh anyway)
> 
> By the way the fluted bezel on the sky dweller is absolute sex. I had the chance to try a few on at an AD a while back, and it was a head above the datejust. Nice choice.


I have to agree - Rolex is not a Rolex without that bracelet. Leather strap has got to go

also, I think the sky dweller has a distinct non-marine look that is its own - and it’s useful for me as I travel (or used to travel) a lot

now, about the affordability part haha - I will have to keep dreaming - maybe some day. But good news is, I can get it, when I can afford it


----------



## alterwisser

Koop said:


> My everyday watch. I was a watch nerd at one time - had several on winders. Way too much invested. Sold off most and don't really miss them. But now it's Japanese kitchen knives - what next!
> View attachment 109985



that watch also looks so damn sexy on a NATO strap....


----------



## alterwisser

Imho the Skydweller to get is steel and blue dial

But to each their own


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> Imho the Skydweller to get is steel and blue dial
> 
> But to each their own


I could not agree more - but impossible to find- that would be my #1 choice, easier on the wallet, and better in looks


----------



## alterwisser

All the Rolex etc talk, this thread needs some “humbling” haha..

Zodiac Sea Wolf with heavy Patina. Was one of THE early dive brands/models, but never took off like Sub or the Seamasters.

it’s only 35 mm, so also for the haters of plate sized watches haha


----------



## thebradleycrew

A few of mine that aren't Rolex. Though if someone has a lead on a AD where I can get (or would send someone funds to get for me) a Sub or Explorer II Polar please let me know. I can't find one anywhere that isn't 50% above MSRP.


----------



## tcmx3

alterwisser said:


> All the Rolex etc talk, this thread needs some “humbling” haha..



not that my opinion matters at all, but when I see someone with a nice Seiko 5, a basic Nomos, the right g-shock, etc...

I rate their taste much higher than the people I see wearing 'tough guy' brands like any modern Panerai, Hublot, anything in PVD.

almost all of us are limited by budget in some way or another. if I could justify having 50k tied up in a watch, I would get a Patek Calendar of some sort. but I cant, so I stick with my trusty Sub that's treated me well over the years.


----------



## RockyBasel

thebradleycrew said:


> A few of mine that aren't Rolex. Though if someone has a lead on a AD where I can get (or would send someone funds to get for me) a Sub or Explorer II Polar please let me know. I can't find one anywhere that isn't 50% above MSRP.
> View attachment 110050
> View attachment 110053
> View attachment 110054


The Sinn and Tudor are specially nice


----------



## RockyBasel

tcmx3 said:


> not that my opinion matters at all, but when I see someone with a nice Seiko 5, a basic Nomos, the right g-shock, etc...
> 
> I rate their taste much higher than the people I see wearing 'tough guy' brands like any modern Panerai, Hublot, anything in PVD.
> 
> almost all of us are limited by budget in some way or another. if I could justify having 50k tied up in a watch, I would get a Patek Calendar of some sort. but I cant, so I stick with my trusty Sub that's treated me well over the years.


The Sub was my choice until @altwisser gently steered me away to explore all options  - but I think it’s classic the Sub, and timeless and rugged enough to last a lifetime


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> I could not agree more - but impossible to find- that would be my #1 choice, easier on the wallet, and better in looks



i would wait for it.



tcmx3 said:


> not that my opinion matters at all, but when I see someone with a nice Seiko 5, a basic Nomos, the right g-shock, etc...
> 
> I rate their taste much higher than the people I see wearing 'tough guy' brands like any modern Panerai, Hublot, anything in PVD.



Seiko Divers are great! And I love the classic G-shock square


----------



## thebradleycrew

Rocked my G-Shock square yesterday. Great watch for $100 - can't beat it.

EDIT: I still want a Sub though!


----------



## alterwisser

thebradleycrew said:


> Rocked my G-Shock square yesterday. Great watch for $100 - can't beat it.
> 
> EDIT: I still want a Sub though!



wore mine for a cold water dip today to time it! They’re indestructible.

I think the Sub has not been managed properly in terms of advancing the design. I think the old ones look much much better.


----------



## alterwisser

Grabbed the sturdy 7002. not too shabby for a 30 year old watch that has been USED!

and yeah. I never set the date. Too lazy.


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> Grabbed the sturdy 7002. not too shabby for a 30 year old watch that has been USED!
> 
> and yeah. I never set the date. Too lazy.


There is something to be said for 30’year old watches that look this good


----------



## Runner_up

Back to the 16613 today. My favorite watch.


----------



## ashy2classy

thebradleycrew said:


> Here is what is on my wrist today.
> View attachment 109484
> 
> That said, if anyone wants to part with their SS Sub at a reasonable price, please hit me up! Never owned a Rolex and can't be bothered to kiss up to a local AD enough to get on the "friends and family" list.


Nice! Use Watch Recon to search for used watches. Plenty of good ones out there.


----------



## RockyBasel

Runner_up said:


> Back to the 16613 today. My favorite watch.



The most iconic watches of watches - since the 1950’s


----------



## alterwisser

ashy2classy said:


> Nice! Use Watch Recon to search for used watches. Plenty of good ones out there.



agreed! There are quite a few of them for sale, especially in the US.

Now, if you want to buy new for retail .... that’s a lot tougher. You need to be a good customer, or need to have connections. Or you need to be like this guy I know who does consulting work for a jewelry chain and gets paid in Rolex .... I kid you not.


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> agreed! There are quite a few of them for sale, especially in the US.
> 
> Now, if you want to buy new for retail .... that’s a lot tougher. You need to be a good customer, or need to have connections. Or you need to be like this guy I know who does consulting work for a jewelry chain and gets paid in Rolex .... I kid you not.


Nice gig if you can get it


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> Nice gig if you can get it



he has a loooooong list of friends who are willing to take them off his hands for cash.

I’m not one of them


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> he has a loooooong list of friends who are willing to take them off his hands for cash.
> 
> I’m not one of them
> 
> 
> I think I have tracked down an AD with a Submariner - will know more next week


----------



## thebradleycrew

alterwisser said:


> agreed! There are quite a few of them for sale, especially in the US.
> 
> Now, if you want to buy new for retail .... that’s a lot tougher. You need to be a good customer, or need to have connections. Or you need to be like this guy I know who does consulting work for a jewelry chain and gets paid in Rolex .... I kid you not.


See, that is what I want. I would love to find new at retail. But I'm a terrible butt-kisser and I am typically just honest and direct. I don't want to have a drink at my AD. I want to spend money. That's tough with Rolex AD's from my limited experience. If anyone knows a friend of a friend who can make magic happen, you know where to go. The other one I'd look at is the Hulk, I love the Hulk, but I'm not paying $17,000 for one when they were like $8,000 originally.


----------



## tcmx3

thebradleycrew said:


> See, that is what I want. I would love to find new at retail. But I'm a terrible butt-kisser and I am typically just honest and direct. I don't want to have a drink at my AD. I want to spend money. That's tough with Rolex AD's from my limited experience. If anyone knows a friend of a friend who can make magic happen, you know where to go. The other one I'd look at is the Hulk, I love the Hulk, but I'm not paying $17,000 for one when they were like $8,000 originally.



hulks are lame anyway.

if you can verify the provenance, pretty much all the pre-maxi/ceramic stuff is more tasteful imo.

there are plenty of "reasonably" priced two line subs, pepsi gmt IIs and 116520 daytonas out there. these three "basic" watches are still my favorites.

but I strong agree, you shouldnt have to beg someone to sell you something. it aint a privilege to buy something, it's just a ****ing transaction.


----------



## thebradleycrew

tcmx3 said:


> hulks are lame anyway.
> 
> if you can verify the provenance, pretty much all the pre-maxi/ceramic stuff is more tasteful imo.
> 
> there are plenty of "reasonably" priced two line subs, pepsi gmt IIs and 116520 daytonas out there. these three "basic" watches are still my favorites.
> 
> but I strong agree, you shouldnt have to beg someone to sell you something. it aint a privilege to buy something, it's just a ****ing transaction.


Totally agree on the GMT's and Daytonas. But right now, the pricing on those is out of this world on the secondary market too. I haven't found any decent two line subs, but will keep looking. Do you always buy box and papers? That's the only times I occasionally see a reasonably priced Rolex anymore. I saw a nice Polar Explorer II for $8350, 11 years old, no box or papers, but in great shape. Incidentally, that is the going rate for a brand new one from an AD. 

What don't you like about the Hulk? I think the green starburst dial is pretty neat in the certain lighting.


----------



## tcmx3

thebradleycrew said:


> Totally agree on the GMT's and Daytonas. But right now, the pricing on those is out of this world on the secondary market too. I haven't found any decent two line subs, but will keep looking. Do you always buy box and papers? That's the only times I occasionally see a reasonably priced Rolex anymore. I saw a nice Polar Explorer II for $8350, 11 years old, no box or papers, but in great shape. Incidentally, that is the going rate for a brand new one from an AD.
> 
> What don't you like about the Hulk? I think the green starburst dial is pretty neat in the certain lighting.



I just dont think the hulk fits in with the point of a sub.

I grew up around boats/the ocean though, and still see the sub as the watch to have for that. My grandfather, more of the pilot type, was more into the GMT. I still consider these watches as partially being tools, more than prestige signalers. Again Im of the opinion that if you want to merely signal you have money, Lange and JLC are better choices, as they tend to go better with formal wear. Rolexes are best in steel, in the most typical color. This to me is the essence, and what Rolex does better than anyone else.

I bought my sub with only some of the paperwork, but the person I bought it from had other provenance, and it was a watch he had worn for years and not only did he have several other mega dollar watches, but was big into custom knives and we sold each other tons of those over the years before I bought the watch. At the time I bought it, let's just say it was a 'reasonable' purchase in comparison.

I wouldn't buy a watch today, with how the market is, if Im honest. Id only consider it if I had a friend who was looking to part with a watch I was interested in. I have the 2-line sub and sold everything else years ago, and have less interest than I used to, mostly down to simply just not wanting to wear a watch as much anymore. I still wear it when I travel though, as Im horrid with timezones, and I dont like having to look at my phone all the time.


----------



## alterwisser

thebradleycrew said:


> See, that is what I want. I would love to find new at retail. But I'm a terrible butt-kisser and I am typically just honest and direct. I don't want to have a drink at my AD. I want to spend money. That's tough with Rolex AD's from my limited experience. If anyone knows a friend of a friend who can make magic happen, you know where to go. The other one I'd look at is the Hulk, I love the Hulk, but I'm not paying $17,000 for one when they were like $8,000 originally.



my advice: call a lot of dealers and get on their lists. That’s pretty much all you can do to score a new at retail unless you have connections.

I know stories of people who bought 3-4 gaudy Rolexes at dealers just to get on their good side so they can score a steel Sub or Daytona when they come in. They walked straight to a grey dealer with the gaudy ones and sold them at a loss. It’s that crazy.

I agree with @tcmx3 though: pre Maxi case and ceramic bezel are much nicer anyway, unless you have massive wrists and/or like larger watches. I love the Faded bezels of older subs. I think it’s a watch to be worn and as such Patina is a badge of honor just like with carbon knives.

Regarding box and papers: by no means will they ensure that the watch is authentic.They can be and are faked as well and can also be bought separately (aftermarket)

for reselling purposes a full set is better, for sure. But if you buy it without papers you’re also paying less, so I don’t really see an issue apart from the fact that it’s easier to sell one with box and papers.

If you plan on keeping it, it really doesn’t matter imho. The older the watch the more likely it is that box and papers are missing.


----------



## alterwisser

thebradleycrew said:


> If anyone knows a friend of a friend who can make magic happen, you know where to go.



that would have to be a really, really good friend.... and friend of friend.

either one would be forfeiting thousands of dollars by getting you a Sub at retail, as they could easily buy it themselves and pocket an instant gain (on paper) of 50% or so. I mean, for most people that’s a lot of money.


----------



## RockyBasel

@alterwisser is correct (as usual) about getting on the list

I am on the hunt for my first sub. And first Rolex.

I went to an AD this week - she said I can place an order, put a deposit, and watch will arrive in 6 months

Other AD said, they have one across their retail locations in the US, which was being held for some guy, he could not pick it up, so they will see if they can give it to me - I will find out this week

The first AD, I had bought a $2K -$3K watch for my dad.

The second AD, I had been cultivating and had bought 1 sub and 1 IWC for gifts. The SS sub I bought 4 months ago - they had 1 in stock - it was a gift 

But I usually walk into the store wearing a fancy watch - I think that helps because they know I will be decisive. They get a lot of people who are talkers.

In Covid, some people have had watches held or ordered, but not picked up - maybe that’s your chance - get on a list 

I have not had to kiss anyone’s butt - it’s kind of not in my DNA to do that, so have never done that in my life for anything. And you don’t need to do that with an AD

I like ordering new because of the security - it’s an expensive watch and you have to trust the movement is authentic. With pre-owned, you have to find someone really trustworthy. And I don’t like paying the secondary market premium

I would rather wait 6 months and get something new at retail, vs. pay more than retail ore-owned


----------



## alterwisser

Anyone wants to trade watch for knives? 

I’ve got plenty of the latter and want more of the former haha. Been using CCK cleaver almost exclusively for a while now. Might as well part with some of the higher end pieces


----------



## WildBoar

These days I am more in the mode of looking for more watches than knives. Last 2 knife purchases were a DT ITK AEB-L gyuto for my wife so she would stop taking mine, and the Dalman group buy that is currently going one.

With Covid I have actually been cooking less, as my wife no longer leaves the house to teach evening classes so she is doing the bulk of the cooking. I don't do much knife work except on weekends right now. But I am going into the office every day, so I wear a watch daily. I may need to stop wearing my daily wearer soon, as they have shot up a lot in value. I bought it as my everyday beater watch in order to keep from damaging the other Speedmasters, but now it is worth more than all the rest of them. Watches (and watch collectors) are weird...


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> These days I am more in the mode of looking for more watches than knives. Last 2 knife purchases were a DT ITK AEB-L gyuto for my wife so she would stop taking mine, and the Dalman group buy that is currently going one.
> 
> With Covid I have actually been cooking less, as my wife no longer leaves the house to teach evening classes so she is doing the bulk of the cooking. I don't do much knife work except on weekends right now. But I am going into the office every day, so I wear a watch daily. I may need to stop wearing my daily wearer soon, as they have shot up a lot in value. I bought it as my everyday beater watch in order to keep from damaging the other Speedmasters, but now it is worth more than all the rest of them. Watches (and watch collectors) are weird...



I’d say collecting watches is a lot less weird than collecting kitchen knives .... and I have about 70 of the latter


----------



## tcmx3

alterwisser said:


> Anyone wants to trade watch for knives?
> 
> I’ve got plenty of the latter and want more of the former haha. Been using CCK cleaver almost exclusively for a while now. Might as well part with some of the higher end pieces



Id trade my sub but I already have all the knives I want. and some extras lol.

if you had a Gibson Collector's Choice 24 you want to trade though...


----------



## alterwisser

tcmx3 said:


> Id trade my sub but I already have all the knives I want. and some extras lol.



you don’t even know what knives I have


----------



## RockyBasel

He has some amazing knives for sure.
I did not have a single western maker’s knives until I met @alterwisser. Then he asked me if I had heard about Dalman. I said “no”

yet here we are with the mass-drop


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> He has some amazing knives for sure.
> I did not have a single western maker’s knives until I met @alterwisser. Then he asked me if I had heard about Dalman. I said “no”
> 
> yet here we are with the mass-drop



I was so disappointed in you when you said that


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Couple minimalist Citizen Eco drive.
Leather for going out. Titanium for rest of the time. Not much but they work well


----------



## TheGreek

Latest purchase. Glycine Airman Base 22 Purist. 24 hour dial.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy




----------



## tcmx3

Keith Sinclair said:


> View attachment 118319
> View attachment 118320
> Couple minimalist Citizen Eco drive.
> Leather for going out. Titanium for rest of the time. Not much but they work well


 
that second one is the hotness.


----------



## Repjapsteel

I feel wrong and dirty for saying this but a Fitbit. Please don’t ban me


----------



## WildBoar

Repjapsteel said:


> I feel wrong and dirty for saying this but a Fitbit. Please don’t ban me


Don't feel bad about it. It's really not any different than having a Knuckle Sandwich knife...


----------



## alterwisser

Repjapsteel said:


> I feel wrong and dirty for saying this but a Fitbit. Please don’t ban me



i have one as well. It fits a purpose ....


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I just walk at night in the valley. Coming back is all uphill walk fast to get heart & lungs going.

Started using power cords for arms, shoulders etc. I had to my muscle tone was wasting away. It has helped some started out with weakest cord begining of covid last year up to second level cord last six months. Few more months hope to do reps with third level.

My better half counts her steps gets upset when didn't meet her quota for the day. She does zumba streaming on her laptop. Is a slave 
to her Fitbit.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

tcmx3 said:


> that second one is the hotness.



That's why it's my dress watch. Not that we dress these days. Fell in love with eco drives when was still surfing. 100w could stay out for hours never fog up, no batteries to change.
Melanoma changed all that.

Paid extra for titanium lighter than stainless steel. Citizen makes some nice looking eco drives have a few. Guess you could say I'm a eco drive collector mostly on Amazon points since use that card for everything.


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> View attachment 118404


Timeless classic - as good today as it was 50 years ago


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

RockyBasel said:


> Timeless classic - as good today as it was 50 years ago


I remember living in Germany from 2000-2003, and visiting Trier and saw IWC in a watch shop. I knew immediately I had to have one. I have 3 now.


----------



## RockyBasel

All Portuguese?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

RockyBasel said:


> All Portuguese?


Yes.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Here are other two.


----------



## RockyBasel

I think that 7 day power reserve is the epitome of the Portuguese - it has some strength, heft, and still has that amazing understated minimalist classic dial

Love it in grey

Could not resist - snap!


----------



## DDCarter




----------



## RockyBasel




----------



## RockyBasel

Is that what I think it is? Diamond encrusted day-date!!!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Love Rolexes, though decked out ones aren't my thing. I see Rolex as a casual luxury watch. To each his/her own.


----------



## captaincaed

Brand new after two busted Seikos


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Love Rolexes, though decked out ones aren't my thing. I see Rolex as a casual luxury watch. To each his/her own.


Me too. I think there is an occasion for every Rolex - you can bling it up or steel it down for daily wear


----------



## alterwisser

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Love Rolexes, though decked out ones aren't my thing. I see Rolex as a casual luxury watch. To each his/her own.



same!

i Love the classics, the simple ones (exception is an all gold DayDate). The bling ones are .... well.... different lol

the worst is ..


----------



## big_adventure

With many of the lovely timepieces on display, this is kind of basic, but I still like it after 15 years.


----------



## RockyBasel

I love this one!


----------



## big_adventure

RockyBasel said:


> I love this one!



Definitely makes 2 of us.


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

Timex Ironman


----------



## Corradobrit1




----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


>



Now that is just unfair! JLC chronograph wow!


----------



## Runner_up

80's vibes. Two tone sub on jubilee bracelet. I love this combo.


----------



## RockyBasel

Runner_up said:


> 80's vibes. Two tone sub on jubilee bracelet. I love this combo.


 
THE most iconic watch ever made

And probably the best value (if you can get one)


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> THE most iconic watch ever made
> 
> And probably the best value (if you can get one)



but has it been to the moon?


----------



## tcmx3

RockyBasel said:


> THE most iconic watch ever made
> 
> And probably the best value (if you can get one)



the two-tone has got to be up there, but is there any more famous image of a watch than this one?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

tcmx3 said:


> the two-tone has got to be up there, but is there any more famous image of a watch than this one?
> View attachment 120606


I don't know, I have a pretty impressive watch collection and I can't recall seeing that one.


----------



## RockyBasel

tcmx3 said:


> the two-tone has got to be up there, but is there any more famous image of a watch than this one?
> View attachment 120606


Daytona sets records in the vintage market. Depending upon the vintage model you have - today’s daytonas really look awful. Not today’s Submariner however - it still looks awesome some 60 years after it was first released


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I don't know, I have a pretty impressive watch collection and I can't recall seeing that one.


Post your 2 favorites please


----------



## tcmx3

RockyBasel said:


> Daytona sets records in the vintage market. Depending upon the vintage model you have - today’s daytonas really look awful. Not today’s Submariner however - it still looks awesome some 60 years after it was first released



that's definitely true.

FWIW I think the pepsi GMT is still a stone cold killer as well. if I didnt go for a sub, Id have gone GMT. But as I think Ive mentioned I had several family members with Submariners and spent a lot of time on boats as a kid so I guess it made sense to go the sub route.


----------



## RockyBasel

GMT Pepsi is up there - next to Sub

Daytona - only vintage for me - which means i will never have one as the good ones will be astronomical


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

RockyBasel said:


> Post your 2 favorites please


These are just two I own, I'm lusting after Patek and Jaeger-LeCoultre. Don't get me wrong, so many I'd love to have.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> These are just two I own, I'm lusting after Patek and Jaeger-LeCoultre. Don't get me wrong, so many I'd love to have.
> 
> View attachment 120617
> View attachment 120618


BTW, I'm a professional scuba diver so it's Submariner all day for me.


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> These are just two I own, I'm lusting after Patek and Jaeger-LeCoultre. Don't get me wrong, so many I'd love to have.
> 
> View attachment 120617
> View attachment 120618



2 timeless icons - the best kind of watches to get


----------



## alterwisser

I would say that the Paul Newman Daytona is the most famous watch in the world. That particular model.

Watch icon in general, no particular order:

- Submariner (NO date, original didn’t have it)
- Moonwatch
- Cartier Santos
- JLC Reverso 
- PP perpetual Calendar
- royal Oak
- Tag Monaco
- Seiko cpt Willard
- G-Shock
- Swatch

the last two are not luxury watches by any means, neither is the Seiko. But they are legendary imho and have a place in pop culture history ...


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> I would say that the Paul Newman Daytona is the most famous watch in the world. That particular model.
> 
> Watch icon in general, no particular order:
> 
> - Submariner (NO date, original didn’t have it)
> - Moonwatch
> - Cartier Santos
> - JLC Reverso
> - PP perpetual Calendar
> - royal Oak
> - Tag Monaco
> - Seiko cpt Willard
> - G-Shock
> - Swatch
> 
> the last two are not luxury watches by any means, neither is the Seiko. But they are legendary imho and have a place in pop culture history ...



I would add Portugeiser to the lis

PP is model specific - nautilus, for example is one of the most recognizable faces of a watch. There are so many perpetual calendars they make, almost in every model, including Nautilus

what’s surprising is that I don’t see Omega above, nor VC. I am not sure if Royal Oak is an icon - it’s certainly popular and NBA players wear it a lot- especially blinged out, but I think there is a difference between icon and popular

i wouldsay day-date ismore iconic than royal oak

royal oak created a whole new segment - sports luxury - and that is its claim to fame


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> I would add Portugeiser to the lis
> 
> PP is model specific - nautilus, for example is one of the most recognizable faces of a watch. There are so many perpetual calendars they make, almost in every model, including Nautilus
> 
> what’s surprising is that I don’t see Omega above, nor VC. I am not sure if Royal Oak is an icon - it’s certainly popular and NBA players wear it a lot- especially blinged out, but I think there is a difference between icon and popular
> 
> i wouldsay day-date ismore iconic than royal oak
> 
> royal oak created a whole new segment - sports luxury - and that is its claim to fame



Moonwatch = Omega  

PP: I meant the Ref 1518, sorry

But yeah, this is definitely up for discussion and subjective as well. To me there are only two watches that are iconic beyond any doubt:

Speedmaster
Submariner

After that it gets murky. And I would even limit the ones above to the Professional version with the hesalite and the SS no date Sub, as those are as close to the originals as you can get.

But I know that’s controversial, sue me haha.


----------



## alterwisser

I also think that a G-Shock is more iconic than a Royal Oak, for example. The role it has played in popular culture is something I would rank more iconic than a whatever the Royal Oak has going for itself.

Most NBA players really don’t have a style of their own (Russell Westbrook is an exception), they just buy what everyone else buys: Gold DayDates, iced out everything, same cars etc.

i Love it when guys go against that. When Dirk Nowitzki came to the NBA he drove a leased Chevy Impala (aka the sales rep car) and wore the clothes Nike gave him for free. He reluctantly started to wear other clothes when the NBA implemented a dress code.

He drove a leased E-Class Mercedes (base model) after signing his first big contract extension.


----------



## RockyBasel

Further internet research seems to add:
Omega Speedmaster pro - moonwatch

nautilus
IWC pilot’s watch (not Portuguese ) - introduced in 1926

for Cartier - they say Tank Watch, not Santos

Rolex President (day-date)

breitling Navitimer
Iconic means by definition less than 8
Any article suggesting 50 most iconic watches of all Time is an ad - will include things they want to make iconic - like bulgari octo


----------



## alterwisser

Personal opinion:

Doxa Sub300 belongs on the list.

But what do I know?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Putting common popularity aside, people that know watches - Patek Phillipe rules them all.


----------



## Runner_up

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Putting common popularity aside, people that know watches - Patek Phillipe rules them all.



From a completely horological standpoint, sure, I'd agree with that.

But for a one and done, strap it on and wear it anywhere (beach, corp meeting, wedding, nice dinner out) I do think Rolex is the king. The perfect mix of robust, accurate, well designed, in house manufacture..

Geeze, I did a 50 mile bike ride last weekend, with 15 of those miles off road on rocky trails. I forgot I had my 1675/3 strapped to my wrist because it's so comfortable. It didn't miss a beat, runs just over 2 seconds fast a day, and hasn't been serviced in 13 or 14 years. 




A pic on a leather strap just because


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Runner_up said:


> From a completely horological standpoint, sure, I'd agree with that.
> 
> But for a one and done, strap it on and wear it anywhere (beach, corp meeting, wedding, nice dinner out) I do think Rolex is the king. The perfect mix of robust, accurate, well designed, in house manufacture..
> 
> Geeze, I did a 50 mile bike ride last weekend, with 15 of those miles off road on rocky trails. I forgot I had my 1675/3 strapped to my wrist because it's so comfortable. It didn't miss a beat, runs just over 2 seconds fast a day, and hasn't been serviced in 13 or 14 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic on a leather strap just because


Just for clarity, I own 2 Rolex and zero Patek. Rolex is the king of popular luxury watches and my favorite.


----------



## Corradobrit1

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Putting common popularity aside, people that know watches - Patek Phillipe rules them all.


I would put A Lange & Sohne above Patek these days in terms of haut horology and design. The only thing Patek has is Cachet. 



The movement in this one is exquisite


----------



## tcmx3

even though the perpetual Pateks are the best ones (imo of course), Id submit that the single most iconic Patek is the first Nautilus

in some respect when it comes to iconic watches that goes beyond what watch people want, there's a few Rolexes, the Speedmaster, and then there's everything else. let's not forget that the Datejust was worn by two US presidents, which means that to several generations it was probably the most iconic watch in the world by far, so you can add that one to the pile, as well.

Ill agree with @Corradobrit1 that Lange is BY FAR the most interesting company making watches today.

also the Royal Oak is an icon. those basketball stars are looked up to by the kids today. to suggest that that's any less valid than your idols when you grew up seems a bit off to me. I dont go for gold or jeweled watches myself but it's mainly because I dont feel the former goes well with my skin tone and the latter just isnt what I personally feel like makes for a beautiful watch since I almost always want to err on the side of subtly but let's accept that for different folks those judgments aren't necessarily the same, and in the end these are all aesthetic choices, not objective ones.


----------



## Corradobrit1

The JLC Duometre is no slouch either. The watchmaking tech in that model is incredible.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tcmx3 said:


> even though the perpetual Pateks are the best ones (imo of course), Id submit that the single most iconic Patek is the first Nautilus
> 
> in some respect when it comes to iconic watches that goes beyond what watch people want, there's a few Rolexes, the Speedmaster, and then there's everything else. let's not forget that the Datejust was worn by two US presidents, which means that to several generations it was probably the most iconic watch in the world by far, so you can add that one to the pile, as well.
> 
> Ill agree with @Corradobrit1 that Lange is BY FAR the most interesting company making watches today.
> 
> also the Royal Oak is an icon. those basketball stars are looked up to by the kids today. to suggest that that's any less valid than your idols when you grew up seems a bit off to me. I dont go for gold or jeweled watches myself but it's mainly because I dont feel the former goes well with my skin tone and the latter just isnt what I personally feel like makes for a beautiful watch since I almost always want to err on the side of subtly but let's accept that for different folks those judgments aren't necessarily the same, and in the end these are all aesthetic choices, not objective ones.


I just don't get the 70's Gerald Genta designs like the nautilus and RO. Recognizable for sure, but so are bell bottoms. For me they're clunky and unappealing.

This is my grail piece. A Rolex Milsub UK spec








Rolex The British Military Submariner ref 5517 - Rolex Passion Market


Rolex The British Military Submariner ref 5517 for sale on Rolex Passion Market



 rolexpassionmarket.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Corradobrit1 said:


> I would put A Lange & Sohne above Patek these days in terms of haut horology and design. The only thing Patek has is Cachet.
> 
> 
> 
> The movement in this one is exquisite



We can argue all day as both are very expensive and highly sought-after. Patek is rarer, which may be the reason it's so expensive. It's all just fine points, and hard to prove. This is just my experience, it may be wrong.


----------



## RockyBasel

all great perspectives here. PP is more of a dress watch (excluding nautilus and acquanaut) IMO. And even Nautilus can’t spend too much time underwater like a Sub can. Subs are tough and you can wear them anywhere anytime. I would not wear my nautilus at the beach (if I had one, heh-heh)

PP is not a watch for all occasions - it’s a special watch more formal I think. It’s also a “rob me” watch where you worry about people seeing you with 50K plus on your wrist - tempting Someone to ding you in the head


----------



## big_adventure

For more active situations...


----------



## RockyBasel

L&S is a fantastic watch, the fit and finish is second to none. I put it up there with PP and FP Journe. The only thing that set apart PP and FP Journe is that they are independent while L&S is a conglomerate


----------



## RockyBasel

I would add VC to this list as well


----------



## inferno

before i was into watches i had never even heard of a daytona. nor seen one. not very iconic imo. not to me at least.

the most iconic for me gotta be the speedmaster pro and the submariner and maybe the zenith el primero tricolor. the rest is just flavor of the month.

i find the nautilus and royal oak extraordinary ugly. yuck.

also nba players with diamond encrusted royal oaks, purple lambos with gold rims and so on.. 
thats some tacky tasteless ****. its the exact opposite of good taste. you can't just simply buy class i guess.


----------



## inferno

Runner_up said:


> From a completely horological standpoint, sure, I'd agree with that.
> 
> But for a one and done, strap it on and wear it anywhere (beach, corp meeting, wedding, nice dinner out) I do think Rolex is the king. The perfect mix of robust, accurate, well designed, in house manufacture..
> 
> Geeze, I did a 50 mile bike ride last weekend, with 15 of those miles off road on rocky trails. I forgot I had my 1675/3 strapped to my wrist because it's so comfortable. It didn't miss a beat, runs just over 2 seconds fast a day, and hasn't been serviced in 13 or 14 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic on a leather strap just because



i commute with my speedmaster pro sapphire sandwich every day on my bike. seen a few major crashes. i dont care. i dont baby it. its meant to be used.


----------



## tcmx3

inferno said:


> also nba players with diamond encrusted royal oaks, purple lambos with gold rims and so on..
> thats some tacky tasteless ****. its the exact opposite of good taste. you can't just simply buy class i guess.



a lot of them are very classy people. a lot of them are garbage humans. just like every other walk of life.

what's classy to you may not be classy to them or the kids who want to be like them. "that's not for me" is one thing, but your comment comes off as pretty ignorant frankly.


----------



## inferno

whatever floats your boat i guess.


----------



## alterwisser

Zenith El Primero.... now that’s a watch that only true watch aficionados know to appreciate. One of the most iconic movements for sure


----------



## Corradobrit1

alterwisser said:


> Zenith El Primero.... now that’s a watch that only true watch aficionados know to appreciate. One of the most iconic movements for sure


Shame its non hacking.


----------



## inferno

tcmx3 said:


> a lot of them are very classy people. a lot of them are garbage humans. just like every other walk of life.
> 
> what's classy to you may not be classy to them or the kids who want to be like them. "that's not for me" is one thing, but your comment comes off as pretty ignorant frankly.



of course everyone is allowed to buy whatever watches/cars/whatever they want.
i personally find all these over top "look at me" watches just a bit ridiculous.


----------



## RockyBasel

I actually think nautilus is a good looking watch - Hublot and royal oak are too chunky for me - but they are fine and especially popular with bankers and athletes

I would call them statement watches

nautilus is more understated. At first I thought what is the fuss about, but then, after staring at it for a bit, I think it’s gorgeous

we all have different tastes and preferences - does not mean we are class-less -very judgmental


----------



## inferno

btw how is the swiss watch industry doing lately? 
dont they publish yearly reports of sales and so on?


----------



## RockyBasel

Lot of the factories were shut down for many months, production output is low.

Retail was closed for a while, but open now

That’s why it’s even harder now to get a PP or Rolex

So industry has suffered for sure - they don’t publish numbers as many are private


----------



## inferno

iirc they used to publish numbers. not for each brand but for the whole industry. how many watches sold in x or y price bracket and so on. i think.

did they shut down the factories because of low demand or sick workers?


----------



## alterwisser

inferno said:


> iirc they used to publish numbers. not for each brand but for the whole industry. how many watches sold in x or y price bracket and so on. i think.
> 
> did they shut down the factories because of low demand or sick workers?



Demand low?

Certainly not for Rolex.

i think they shut down as a precautionary measure. Not sure though. Numbers were very low here actually all through the summer and then exploded in the fall ...


----------



## RockyBasel

They shut down because of government Covid restrictions and safety of workers 

Rolex retailers only have date justs in the windows, and not 41mm smaller ones

No supply


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> nautilus is more understated.


Au contrare


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> They shut down because of government Covid restrictions and safety of workers
> 
> Rolex retailers only have date justs in the windows, and not 41mm smaller ones
> 
> No supply


Thats coz all the Grey Dealers are selling them for 2-3x the retail price. Rolex are making over a million of these overpriced watches per year.


----------



## inferno

Corradobrit1 said:


> Au contrare
> View attachment 120759



holy fuk. starting to feel a little sick now.


----------



## Corradobrit1

inferno said:


> holy fuk. starting to feel a little sick now.


Come on, they didn't diamond encrust the sub dial. However its a classic example of more is less.


----------



## inferno

i think they should have gone for rubies for the subdial, then done the hands with emeralds.


----------



## alterwisser

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats coz all the Grey Dealers are selling them for 2-3x the retail price. Rolex are making over a million of these overpriced watches per year.



Datejusts don’t really sell for double or even triple of retail on the grey market. Some Subs and Daytona sure do, but not Datejusts.

But: if a watch sells for 2-3x retail I’d say the watch at retail isn’t over- but rather underpriced. Price should be determined by demand.


----------



## thebradleycrew

I'm a big Rolex fan now, after finally getting my hands on one thanks to the generosity of a certain individual. I can see why they work for most, if not all, occasions. I've had several Tudor, Omega, Sinn, Oris, and a few other brands, but I've not taken off my Sub since I got one. I love it. I'm not sure why, but everything feels really purposeful and thought out, and I have no complaints about any part of the watch. Even on my Pelagos, which was my favorite before the Sub, I have a few minor gripes (though I still think it's a highly under rated watch). I've not been fortunate enough to own a JLC, AP, VC and the like; maybe someday. That said, I'm very active and outdoor oriented and feel like the robustness of the Subs, Explorers, GMT really fit with my personality. Even in business attire which I wear from time to time, I find myself going less fancy and more practical, and I guess for me, in the high-end watch space (however you define it - I know it is open to interpretation) the Rolex makes the most sense. Consider me a fan for function, with form pretty darn good too.


----------



## tcmx3

thebradleycrew said:


> I'm a big Rolex fan now, after finally getting my hands on one thanks to the generosity of a certain individual. I can see why they work for most, if not all, occasions. I've had several Tudor, Omega, Sinn, Oris, and a few other brands, but I've not taken off my Sub since I got one. I love it. I'm not sure why, but everything feels really purposeful and thought out, and I have no complaints about any part of the watch. Even on my Pelagos, which was my favorite before the Sub, I have a few minor grips (though I still think it's a highly under rated watch). I've not been fortunate enough to own a JLC, AP, VC and the like; maybe someday. That said, I'm very active and outdoor oriented and feel like the robustness of the Subs, Explorers, GMT really fit with my personality. Even in business attire which I wear from time to time, I find myself going less fancy and more practical, and I guess for me, in the high-end watch space (however you define it - I know it is open to interpretation) the Rolex makes the most sense. Consider me a fan for function, with form pretty darn good too.



I knew the second I got my sub that my search was over, personally.

I do think the pre-maxi, no-date in steel, just the plain black bezel and face, is the best watch in existence. I think it's a touch unfortunate that prices are what they are but compared to some other stuff I see Id potentially buy my watch at today's prices, too.


----------



## alterwisser

tcmx3 said:


> I knew the second I got my sub that my search was over, personally.
> 
> I do think the pre-maxi, no-date in steel, just the plain black bezel and face, is the best watch in existence. I think it's a touch unfortunate that prices are what they are but compared to some other stuff I see Id potentially buy my watch at today's prices, too.



No date and pre ceramic bezel. Cause there isn’t anything sexier than a Sub (on a NATO) with a faded bezel. At least in my book


----------



## thebradleycrew

alterwisser said:


> No date and pre ceramic bezel. Cause there isn’t anything sexier than a Sub (on a NATO) with a faded bezel. At least in my book


Definitely. Some day I want to a find a birth year Sub, and slap it on a NATO. 16800 I think.


----------



## xxxclx

alterwisser said:


> No date and pre ceramic bezel. Cause there isn’t anything sexier than a Sub (on a NATO) with a faded bezel. At least in my book



And two-lines of text! Not the four-line text SUPERLATIVE CHRONOMETER OFFICIALLY CERTIFIED clutter.


----------



## tcmx3

thebradleycrew said:


> Definitely. Some day I want to a find a birth year Sub, and slap it on a NATO. 16800 I think.



the only other accessories you need are copious amounts of arm hair and a white suit!


----------



## WildBoar

alterwisser said:


> Zenith El Primero.... now that’s a watch that only true watch aficionados know to appreciate. One of the most iconic movements for sure


That's a movement, not a watch. I like some Zeniths that have the EP movement, and don't like quite a few others.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tcmx3 said:


> the only other accessories you need are copious amounts of arm hair and a white suit!
> View attachment 120771
> 
> 
> View attachment 120772


You're forgetting the sexy Scottish accent.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I wouldn't kick it out of bed....


----------



## WildBoar

That one is okay, although the vintage ones are nicer to me. For modern my preference is the mango.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

inferno said:


> of course everyone is allowed to buy whatever watches/cars/whatever they want.
> i personally find all these over top "look at me" watches just a bit ridiculous.


Personally, I did not find your comment(s) ignorant. We are just in a politically correct time, you can only state your opinion if it doesn't offend someone, which is literally impossible. For instance, I think Patek is the most in demand watch, but that is clearly not what others opinion is. Whatever, I couldn't "prove" it anyways.


----------



## tcmx3

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Personally, I did not find your comment(s) ignorant. We are just in a politically correct time, you can only state your opinion if it doesn't offend someone, which is literally impossible. For instance, I think Patek is the most in demand watch, but that is clearly not what others opinion is. Whatever, I couldn't "prove" it anyways.



out of curiosity, I would like you take a guess at why I objected. please humor me and come up with an angle that you think explains why I perceived that post to be problematic.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

tcmx3 said:


> out of curiosity, I would like you take a guess at why I objected. please humor me and come up with an angle that you think explains why I perceived that post to be problematic.


Offended again???


Oops forgot to answer your question. You were in the NBA?


----------



## tcmx3

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Offended again???
> 
> 
> Oops forgot to answer your question. You were in the NBA?



yeah so Im kind of debating whether you just couldnt come up with anything and that bothered you or if I just think you saw a racist thing and not only agreed with it but felt a need to defend it and Im mostly coming down on the side of the latter but haha real funny you got me with your jokes.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

tcmx3 said:


> yeah so Im kind of debating whether you just couldnt come up with anything and that bothered you or if I just think you saw a racist thing and not only agreed with it but felt a need to defend it and Im mostly coming down on the side of the latter but haha real funny you got me with your jokes.


Just to be clear, I see no racist thing in his response. Only racist people would. There are all races in the NBA. People put 1 + 1.23456xyz together in their mind while stuck at home. I cannot wait until this pandemic is over so they can go back to being busy and overthinking things. If you only knew me, my life, and impacts I made on all people, you would second guess your assumptions. I swear, these days I swear everyone is like my wife and overthinking things. Life will always be unfair, it's how you react that determines where you land. For instance, I'm going to Baltimore aquarium Saturday with Capt. Chui, an officer I mentored years ago. The following weekend I'm going to Philly to take the mother of a black cadet that died (I brought back the body to his family) to celebrate our time together again. If your focus is that short, you will be offended by anything and everything. Good luck.


----------



## tcmx3

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Just to be clear, I see no racist thing in his response. Only racist people would. There are all races in the NBA. People put 1 + 1.23456xyz together in their mind while stuck at home. I cannot wait until this pandemic is over so they can go back to being busy and overthinking things. If you only knew me, my life, and impacts I made on all people, you would second guess your assumptions. I swear, these days I swear everyone is like my wife and overthinking things. Life will always be unfair, it's how you react that determines where you land. For instance, I'm going to Baltimore aquarium Saturday with Capt. Chui, an officer I mentored years ago. The following weekend I'm going to Philly to take the mother of a black cadet that died (I brought back the body to his family) to celebrate our time together again. If your focus is that short, you will be offended by anything and everything. Good luck.



you badly need to get a clue.

"there are all races in the NBA" dude the NBA has the highest percentage of black players of any professional sport, for decades its style icons have been black, calling them classless fits in with a long history of the way white people have talked about black men with even a semblance of wealth who dont conform to their standards for existing in their spaces. have you ever a read a book? like ever?

for what it's worth, I dont really have an opinion on Inferno, I think he has his own idea as to what's cool and not and he made a careless statement, but after this insanity I definitely have one of you and it's mega not good. you couldnt even come up with a guess as to where I was coming from. you dont think it was racist? well clearly you dont think much at all.

but you're right Im wasting my breath since you clearly lack any capacity for introspection so good luck to you too.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Lol, ok.


----------



## alterwisser

WildBoar said:


> That's a movement, not a watch. I like some Zeniths that have the EP movement, and don't like quite a few others.



Hence my comment “one of the most iconic movements ...” ;-)


----------



## alterwisser

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Personally, I did not find your comment(s) ignorant. We are just in a politically correct time, you can only state your opinion if it doesn't offend someone, which is literally impossible. For instance, I think Patek is the most in demand watch, but that is clearly not what others opinion is. Whatever, I couldn't "prove" it anyways.



Thats a brand, not a watch! 

Just messin... lol

You’re right, it’s impossible to prove demand. Or even define it, I guess. Is demand the volume? Or the desire?

I am pretty sure more people (that can afford it) would want to buy a Sub than a high-end Patek, but Sub is more affordable, so does that factor in in determining demand?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

alterwisser said:


> Thats a brand, not a watch!
> 
> Just messin... lol
> 
> You’re right, it’s impossible to prove demand. Or even define it, I guess. Is demand the volume? Or the desire?
> 
> I am pretty sure more people (that can afford it) would want to buy a Sub than a high-end Patek, but Sub is more affordable, so does that factor in in determining demand?


No doubt. That's why I have two Subs!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

In Hawaii everybody gets teased because of race. It's a Pacific Islander tradition. Not only them many races tease not to take yourself so serious. I have in my extended family Scottish, French, Chinese, Native American, African American, Portuguese, Hawaiian. That's the ones know about. It's funny how when people check DNA many are from all over. As the world 
populations can go every where with ease people will become more mixed. Not being sexist another sensitive topic these days, some women here with multiple race lines are stunning beauties. They don't even need makeup.


----------



## alterwisser

tcmx3 said:


> yeah so Im kind of debating whether you just couldnt come up with anything and that bothered you or if I just think you saw a racist thing and not only agreed with it but felt a need to defend it and Im mostly coming down on the side of the latter but haha real funny you got me with your jokes.




I took the time to re-read this section of the comments

What exactly do you perceive as racist here? You seem to think it’s racist to criticize NBA players for their taste ... because the majority of NBA players is black?

if that is the case then we cannot criticize any league, company, culture etc that is not predominately white for anything because it would be racist.


----------



## alterwisser

Keith Sinclair said:


> In Hawaii everybody gets teased because of race. It's a Pacific Islander tradition. Not only them many races tease not to take yourself so serious. I have in my extended family Scottish, French, Chinese, Native American, African American, Portuguese, Hawaiian. That's the ones know about. It's funny how when people check DNA many are from all over. As the world
> populations can go every where with ease people will become more mixed. Not being sexist another sensitive topic these days, some women here with multiple race lines are stunning beauties. They don't even need makeup.



Racism is widespread, unfortunately. The other day a Chinese friend of mine posted something about how Asian Americans reacted to hate crime against them vs how Blacks (and BLM) reacted, summarized: “you break things and burn cities, we work harder. There’s a reason we are more affluent and you remain in poverty and your men leave their kids all the time!”

And it was something about higher IQ’s etc, garnished with a hashtag that asian culture is superior to black culture.

Now THAT is racist


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My cousin's daughter is Scottish, Chinese, Portuguese. She is really good with advanced math. 

Anyone who thinks Blacks are stupid should watch true story of Black woman excellent with slid rules and math helped NASA in the early days in Hampton Va. (Hidden Figures).

One of my sister's second husband was African American. Her first was white & second was much better she had two boys good looking mixed race. One is a engineer & other works for FBI. 

It is very easy to stereo type people. I've done it.
I think Japanese are high compared to many others. They live in one of worst areas for earthquakes, Tsunami, Hurricanes. Very little natural resources that's what WW2 was about & 
they thought they were superior destined to rule the East.

Look at Hitler he seduced an entire nation with 
racist doctrine. Wacky science. A chicken farmer head of SS. He thought he was better than his Generals yet he screwed up big time.

It does seem that racism is still going strong.
As Hominids we all came out of Africa.


----------



## alterwisser

Keith Sinclair said:


> My cousin's daughter is Scottish, Chinese, Portuguese. She is really good with advanced math.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Blacks are stupid should watch true story of Black woman excellent with slid rules and math helped NASA in the early days in Hampton Va. (Hidden Figures).
> 
> One of my sister's second husband was African American. Her first was white & second was much better she had two boys good looking mixed race. One is a engineer & other works for FBI.
> 
> It is very easy to stereo type people. I've done it.
> I think Japanese are high compared to many others. They live in one of worst areas for earthquakes, Tsunami, Hurricanes. Very little natural resources that's what WW2 was about &
> they thought they were superior destined to rule the East.
> 
> Look at Hitler he seduced an entire nation with
> racist doctrine. Wacky science. A chicken farmer head of SS. He thought he was better than his Generals yet he screwed up big time.
> 
> It does seem that racism is still going strong.
> As Hominids we all came out of Africa.



Yes, Japanese considered Chinese, Koreans etc racially inferior. Definitely racist.

English settlers in the US considered the Irish and Italian immigrants inferior. Just as racist in my book.

Hitler is a whole different story of course. He didn’t use race as much to seduce the nation, at least not in the beginning, he used the inferiority complex of Germans after WW1 combined with high unemployment and blamed a lot of the problems on Jews, utilizing a long history of anti-semitism in Europe (we tend to forget that Jews had been persecuted for centuries all over Europe). The race inferiority “theme” and plans to extinguish Jews was something that was kept in his inner circle.

I don’t believe he would’ve won the election openly running on a “Jews are inferior, we are going to kill them all”-ticket.

What’s still mindboggling to me: he hailed the tall, blonde, blue eyed “Aryan” as the master race... and he was short and dark-haired.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

On the topic of race and watches, I've come to love Seikos. I have a grand Seiko, and many others including Presages and dive watches. When I get a chance, I'll post some. Gotta love Japanese knives and watches.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

That whole gang was a bunch of misfits. Goring 
Was probably the smartest. Speer too was one of the many talented individuals seduced by Hitler. 

Yes the depression in America gave Hitler another chance to grab power conditions were so bad in Germany.


----------



## alterwisser

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> On the topic of race and watches, I've come to love Seikos. I have a grand Seiko, and many others including Presages and dive watches. When I get a chance, I'll post some. Gotta love Japanese knives and watches.



Please post some of the divers. I have a huge soft spot for them, and I have much “nicer” watches (well, 2)


----------



## alterwisser

Keith Sinclair said:


> That whole gang was a bunch of misfits. Goring
> Was probably the smartest. Speer too was one of the many talented individuals seduced by Hitler.
> 
> Yes the depression in America gave Hitler another chance to grab power conditions were so bad in Germany.



Göring is a fascinating story...

One aspect: he had a Jewish godfather who basically financed his families life in Germany upon their return from overseas (when Göring was a child), first providing them with a house, then a castle (!!) to live in.

Görings mom also become his godfathers mistress for a long time. When that ended they had to leave the castle.

Wonder if that influenced his opinion about Jews?

In the end he was a crook. He amassed a massive fortune built on stolen Jewish property and bribes to allow others to steal from Jews.

My grandparents died when I was a teenager. I always wanted to know more about how they perceived that time, but every time my grandpa started to talk about it my grandma burst into tears and told him to stop.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I've always had a interest in Nazi Germany read quite a bit including Albert Speer's book. 

OK enough race off topic back to watches got caught up with it.


----------



## Runner_up

Geeze this thread went to sh*t. I was wondering why I stopped spending any time here on KKF, a couple of visits later and now I remember. Maybe my time here is drawing to a close.

Here's one more picture of a watch, as that is what this thread was initially about. Peace ✌


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Come on, they didn't diamond encrust the sub dial. However its a classic example of more is less.



I think that 15K swarkowski encrusted knife comes with this monstrosity


----------



## RockyBasel

Runner_up said:


> Geeze this thread went to sh*t. I was wondering why I stopped spending any time here on KKF, a couple of visits later and now I remember. Maybe my time here is drawing to a close.
> 
> Here's one more picture of a watch, as that is what this thread was initially about. Peace ✌


 This one is a beauty


----------



## RockyBasel

I say we avoid racism as a topic and focus on Subs, Patek, etc.

That’s why I like this thread

I do think given the price -‘Rolex is the. Eat investment in a watch - versatile, and does. It cost 40-50K like a Patek does


----------



## tcmx3

alterwisser said:


> I took the time to re-read this section of the comments
> 
> What exactly do you perceive as racist here? You seem to think it’s racist to criticize NBA players for their taste ... because the majority of NBA players is black?
> 
> if that is the case then we cannot criticize any league, company, culture etc that is not predominately white for anything because it would be racist.



I explained why this particular one sufficiently, but Ill reiterate. It was the *combination* of how it was said and who the target was that came off as being in the genre of a tropey, racist statement. Furthermore, the original comment didnt seem to have much bad intent, it just came off that way.

Saying you cant buy class when we're talking primarily about black men who came often came from poor families is something I would hope that people could at least see puts you in some heinous company even if you dont think youre being particularly mean.

AFmoron's response had all the usual red flags: "no youre the racist", "I dont see color", tokenism, pointing to how he thinks he's such a great person, "you're being overly sensitive". I have 100x the problem with him than I had with Inferno's original post.


----------



## tcmx3

RockyBasel said:


> I say we avoid racism as a topic and focus on Subs, Patek, etc.
> 
> That’s why I like this thread
> 
> I do think given the price -‘Rolex is the. Eat investment in a watch - versatile, and does. It cost 40-50K like a Patek does



the problem isnt talking about racism it's the racism...


----------



## RockyBasel

tcmx3 said:


> the problem isnt talking about racism it's the racism...


True - so true. My only point is perhaps we find a way stick to thread without digressing into charged topics that will more than likely de-evolve


----------



## alterwisser

tcmx3 said:


> I explained why this particular one sufficiently, but Ill reiterate. It was the *combination* of how it was said and who the target was that came off as being in the genre of a tropey, racist statement. Furthermore, the original comment didnt seem to have much bad intent, it just came off that way.
> 
> Saying you cant buy class when we're talking primarily about black men who came often came from poor families is something I would hope that people could at least see puts you in some heinous company even if you dont think youre being particularly mean.
> 
> AFmoron's response had all the usual red flags: "no youre the racist", "I dont see color", tokenism, pointing to how he thinks he's such a great person, "you're being overly sensitive". I have 100x the problem with him than I had with Inferno's original post.



I won’t engage with this as it will derail the thread further and I don’t think we will agree anyway. Feel free to shoot me a DM if you want to know why I think we won’t. Hint: it has to do with the definition of racism.

Back to watches, summer like temps have called for some color. And: I never really set the date.... too lazy. Sue me.

PS: yes I’m very white


----------



## alterwisser

Runner_up said:


> Geeze this thread went to sh*t. I was wondering why I stopped spending any time here on KKF, a couple of visits later and now I remember. Maybe my time here is drawing to a close.
> 
> Here's one more picture of a watch, as that is what this thread was initially about. Peace ✌



The color of that dial is sick! Understated yet not bland like black...


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> I won’t engage with this as it will derail the thread further and I don’t think we will agree anyway. Feel free to shoot me a DM if you want to know why I think we won’t. Hint: it has to do with the definition of racism.
> 
> Back to watches, summer like temps have called for some color. And: I never really set the date.... too lazy. Sue me.
> 
> PS: yes I’m very white


OMG! This is gorgeous. You have many hidden gems

Question - Seiko or Grand Seiko?


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> OMG! This is gorgeous. You have many hidden gems
> 
> Question - Seiko or Grand Seiko?



just a trusty old Seiko Turtle from the 70’s...

Still Waterproof. The previous owner always wore it at the beach and for swimming. I’m surprised it’s in such good shape


----------



## alterwisser

As I said, bit of a soft spot for Seiko divers

Left to right:

Turtle from 1977
Planet Monster Mod
Orange Bullet (I think it’s from 1998)
7002 (early 90’s IIRC - too lazy to look it up)


----------



## RockyBasel

From the WSJ today in article: 
*Wave Runners: Five dive-watch legends that have stood the test of time*

These are 3 of them. The other two were Omega Seamaster and Panerai radiomir


----------



## Corradobrit1

For a simple 3 hander this limited edition Blancpain diver really appeals to me.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

too soon? lol


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> For a simple 3 hander this limited edition Blancpain diver really appeals to me.
> View attachment 120861


After the Sun, this would be my diving watch


----------



## RockyBasel

Sub


----------



## RockyBasel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> too soon? lol
> 
> View attachment 120863


Don’t go there


----------



## thebradleycrew

RockyBasel said:


> Don’t go there


----------



## inferno

wow this escalated quickly.

if people want to "interpret" what i write as racist thats on them.
tells more about them than me.

you see i dont judge people by race, color, religion, ethnicity, name, education, social status, fame or wealth. i judge people by what they do, their actions, how they behave, and what they actually think about things. and thats it.

i try to live my life to very high moral and ethical standards, unlike most people today it seems. and i'm proud of that. so go ahead call me a racist, pedophile, mass murderer, or whatever the **** you like. its like water on a ****ing goose. since i know its not true. 

i'm not easily offended by people on the internet, or people in general. i hope this clears things up.

are we done now?


----------



## RockyBasel

We are done. Normally, I don’t fling the racist accusation at anyone unless I get to know and understand them first

I think sometimes people write things in a carefree fashion in this forum which is meant for us knife-lovers.


----------



## inferno

now a watch that i was very close to buying, was this one. the grand seiko sbgh043. just before the switched from the nice "seiko" only text to grand seiko.

i mean it was so sleek and nice and understated with only the seiko text on the dial (well the top row i mean). really flying under the radar..
it was 8k€. their best case, slimmest index, best movement, steel, the whitest ever white dial. my of ****ing my. i have some good pics of it at work. better than these i found now.

and stupid as i was i didn't get it.















__





sbgh043 at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## tcmx3

RockyBasel said:


> We are done. Normally, I don’t fling the racist accusation at anyone unless I get to know and understand them first
> 
> I think sometimes people write things in a carefree fashion in this forum which is meant for us knife-lovers.



it would be nice to see people move on rather than absolutely lose their minds because one over the line comment got gently called out.


----------



## alterwisser

tcmx3 said:


> it would be nice to see people move on rather than absolutely lose their minds because one over the line comment got gently called out.



moving on...


----------



## inferno

tcmx3 said:


> it would be nice to see people move on rather than absolutely lose their minds because one over the line comment got gently called out.



i have no hard feelings towards you. just so you know.

i just wanted to clear things up so there would be no further misunderstandings. 

i'm done with this.


----------



## bsfsu

Titanium, kind of gets in the way a bit.


----------



## inferno

i once had a sector no limits in titanium. it was actually really nice.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My first Eco Drive got lost couple years bought another titanium. Found it when moving furniture when moved. So charged it up still using my first one over 20 years & still keeping good time. Surfed, swam, fishing, kayak with it.















Non Ocean Eco Drives wear these more in retirement.


----------



## VicWire




----------



## WildBoar

Nice sparkle!


----------



## alterwisser

Gave the trusty old beater a summary bezel makeover


----------



## inferno

alterwisser said:


> Gave the trusty old beater a summary bezel makeover



i have this one in black. where can i buy a new colored strap/shell for this? would be cool to have it all white. or red.


----------



## alterwisser

inferno said:


> i have this one in black. where can i buy a new colored strap/shell for this? would be cool to have it all white. or red.



Don’t know about the US, man. I bought it in a UK shop.

I’m sure you can get it on eBay. Or just go to a US watch forum (watchuseek maybe?) and browse a little. You should find plenty of sources there. Just make sure you buy a bezel/band that fits your model. Not all G Shock Squares are the same, even though they sometimes look like exactly the same dimensions.


----------



## inferno

i've been thinking about getting something with roman numerals. i like the early 1900:eds look

100m waterproof! pure white enamel dial! 2 sizes.





this one is also cool.


----------



## inferno

alterwisser said:


> Don’t know about the US, man. I bought it in a UK shop.
> 
> I’m sure you can get it on eBay. Or just go to a US watch forum (watchuseek maybe?) and browse a little. You should find plenty of sources there. Just make sure you buy a bezel/band that fits your model. Not all G Shock Squares are the same, even though they sometimes look like exactly the same dimensions.



says 3159 then gw-m5610 on the back of mine.


----------



## alterwisser

inferno said:


> says 3159 then gw-m5610 on the back of mine.



i think I have an overview somewhere which bezels fit that model, let me check and I can DM you


----------



## alterwisser

I’m not a fan of Roman numerals, but Sinn watches are nice, very underrated ....


----------



## RockyBasel

inferno said:


> i've been thinking about getting something with roman numerals. i like the early 1900:eds look
> 
> 100m waterproof! pure white enamel dial! 2 sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is also cool.


Cartier has some stunning Roman numerals - I cannot wear a Cartier - not really my persona, but they look great! 

Ulysses Nardin also has some great nautical pieces with Roman


----------



## inferno

enamel and porcelain. porcelain is twice the price.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

This thread got me looking at watch on line. Found one I liked went to Macy's last month.

Found it the lady said I could get 25% off this month plus if use Macy card another 15%.
When I saw difference put it on Macy card she said she would call me day sale started.

When told Janice she said why did you order another watch. Today we got our second covid shot we went to Kahala Mall after I picked up the watch. She said wow that's a nice watch.


----------



## gcsquared

In terms of interesting and rare watches, FP Journe definitely deserves a mention. I’d put it above A Lange & Sohne just because it’s got a lower production volume and has a more cult following. Someone also mentioned ALS > Patek, I think that’s a futile debate. Which name retains its value better = Patek. Which house has better craftsmanship = ALS.

Question for the group — when do you think the Richard Mille hype train going to end?


----------



## RockyBasel

Agreed we FPJ his watches nearly double in price after retail purchase 

RM hype-train continues, and shows no signs of slowing down. They started at 50 K, and now, many go 3-6 times that amount

Maybe the bubble will burst 
But like FP, he is a single man operator and he won’t live forever


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

inferno said:


> enamel and porcelain. porcelain is twice the price.



Credor Eichi (I and II) for the win!

Also all dials with enamel written "email" in french remind me of work and I hate them for it lol






Movement is more gorgeous than the dial IMO


----------



## RockyBasel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Credor Eichi (I and II) for the win!
> 
> Also all dials with enamel written "email" in french remind me of work and I hate them for it lol
> 
> View attachment 121517
> 
> 
> Movement is more gorgeous than the dial IMO
> 
> View attachment 121518



Wow! Stunning. Love the seconds hand design too -‘classic - have to research this brand now


----------



## RockyBasel

Oh wow, this is an exceptional watch (credor)

I just read the HODINKEE review about it. It’s out of my price range though


----------



## thebradleycrew

Wow, that Credor watch is amazing. I had not heard of it before, like Rocky, so thanks for the photos. Just beautiful in its simplicity.


----------



## Corradobrit1




----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


>




The watchmaker’s watch


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> The watchmaker’s watch


Indeed although I'm intrigued by the new 36mm Rolex Explorer I thats just been announced.


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Indeed although I'm intrigued by the new 36mm Rolex Explorer I thats just been announced.


Me too - and also some great new VC models, new red.5711, exciting times for watches

The explorer looks fabulous


----------



## xxxclx

Still prefer this to the newer explorer 2


----------



## boomchakabowwow

my poor Tudor. i was not rich when i got it. so i had to get the acrylic face. i couldn't afford the sapphire. i beat on it ugly. i was young, so my parents helped buy it for me. 

i have (as an adult) gotten smarter a tiny bit. i try to take it off and drop it into my pocket before i reach into my truck's engine compartment. try!..i still forget sometimes. i bought a GPS smart watch that tracks heartrate and tracks my movements so i at least switch to that watch before i do my wilderness stuff.. i used to hunt and fish with my Tudor. my Tudor is the Submariner. i love it because it isn't common. when i got it, i don't think Tudor was imported to the USA. i got it out of Hong Kong. i have never seen another one except the twin my brother has..and his is not functioning because he is too cheap to send it in for service. i bet i have had it 35 years, maybe.

next service, i will bite the bullet and let Rolex change out the band. i stopped them this time.


----------



## RockyBasel

boomchakabowwow said:


> my poor Tudor. i was not rich when i got it. so i had to get the acrylic face. i couldn't afford the sapphire. i beat on it ugly. i was young, so my parents helped buy it for me.
> 
> i have (as an adult) gotten smarter a tiny bit. i try to take it off and drop it into my pocket before i reach into my truck's engine compartment. try!..i still forget sometimes. i bought a GPS smart watch that tracks heartrate and tracks my movements so i at least switch to that watch before i do my wilderness stuff.. i used to hunt and fish with my Tudor. my Tudor is the Submariner. i love it because it isn't common. when i got it, i don't think Tudor was imported to the USA. i got it out of Hong Kong. i have never seen another one except the twin my brother has..and his is not functioning because he is too cheap to send it in for service. i bet i have had it 35 years, maybe.
> 
> next service, i will bite the bullet and let Rolex change out the band. i stopped them this time.
> 
> View attachment 124036



I wish I had bought a Tudor that many years ago - I think they are absolutely great watches - including even some of the funkier sports one I see on their website - definitely for outdoor and sports fans


----------



## Corradobrit1

boomchakabowwow said:


> my poor Tudor. i was not rich when i got it. so i had to get the acrylic face. i couldn't afford the sapphire. i beat on it ugly. i was young, so my parents helped buy it for me.
> 
> i have (as an adult) gotten smarter a tiny bit. i try to take it off and drop it into my pocket before i reach into my truck's engine compartment. try!..i still forget sometimes. i bought a GPS smart watch that tracks heartrate and tracks my movements so i at least switch to that watch before i do my wilderness stuff.. i used to hunt and fish with my Tudor. my Tudor is the Submariner. i love it because it isn't common. when i got it, i don't think Tudor was imported to the USA. i got it out of Hong Kong. i have never seen another one except the twin my brother has..and his is not functioning because he is too cheap to send it in for service. i bet i have had it 35 years, maybe.
> 
> next service, i will bite the bullet and let Rolex change out the band. i stopped them this time.
> 
> View attachment 124036


Look after it. Prices are riding the Rolex hype train. I just got a feed from Bulang and Sons and they have a minty one for sale at 7,200 Euros.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Corradobrit1 said:


> Look after it. Prices are riding the Rolex hype train. I just got a feed from Bulang and Sons and they have a minty one for sale at 7,200 Euros.


 for a Tudor?!

i think i remember paying under $1k for it. my last service cost me $800 which felt stupid paying for, but i love thing.


----------



## Corradobrit1

boomchakabowwow said:


> for a Tudor?!
> 
> i think i remember paying under $1k for it. my last service cost me $800 which felt stupid paying for, but i love thing.


Yep. A Tudor 79090 submariner. Vintage is hawt at the moment.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yep. A Tudor 79090 submariner.


whoa!! maybe i should tuck it away!!


----------



## Corradobrit1

boomchakabowwow said:


> whoa!! maybe i should tuck it away!!


At least keep it out of the engine bay......🏎


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Corradobrit1 said:


> At least keep it out of the engine bay......🏎


roger that!!


----------



## tcmx3

I wonder if all these markets are in a new normal or if theyre way overheated due to stock market.

Neither is great.

BTW love that JLC, that's hot.


----------



## RockyBasel

I think part of the reason may be reduced supply due to Covid


----------



## WildBoar

Worldwide market for Tudor. Not sure stock markets in all developed countries are doing well like the USA.

On a side note, I am close to selling a 'watchco' Seamaster 300 to a watch forum member who lives in the general vicinity. This will be my first ever sale. (like I finally sold a knife last year for the first time after 10+ years). I wasn't looking to sell the SM300, but he really wants it.


----------



## panda

how in the holy hell did a thread about watches get turned into race talk?? yall are so weird, even for my standards.


----------



## xxxclx

I hear people like JLC here


----------



## WildBoar

panda said:


> how in the holy hell did a thread about watches get turned into race talk?? yall are so weird, even for my standards.


Two words: Speedmasters.


----------



## Corradobrit1

xxxclx said:


> View attachment 124494
> 
> 
> I hear people like JLC here


Darn tootin'. I see your Geophysic and raise you a Geophysic True Second


----------



## xxxclx

Corradobrit1 said:


> Darn tootin'. I see your Geophysic and raise you a Geophysic True Second



I do regret not buying this one when it was still available at a discount at my AD


----------



## tcmx3

WildBoar said:


> Two words: Speedmasters.



wouldnt it be Daytonas or Macanos?


----------



## WildBoar

tcmx3 said:


> wouldnt it be Daytonas or Macanos?


Pretty sure the first speedmasters were earlier than the first Daytonas. Speedmasters were for racing for a decade before the space stuff affected marketing.


----------



## panda

I really want that titanium seiko presage but I have no need for a dress watch and rather spend the money on more car parts


----------



## RockyBasel

For your viewing pleasure - wore this out grocery shopping today - it’s simple, but nice


----------



## DamageInc

RockyBasel said:


> For your viewing pleasure - wore this out grocery shopping today - it’s simple, but nice
> 
> View attachment 130171


Very nice, I was considering one for a while but then I saw a reproduction of the original with the seconds subdial at 6 o'clock. If I'm getting one, I need that version. Never gonna happen...


----------



## inferno

are those 2 above expensive?


----------



## DamageInc

inferno said:


> are those 2 above expensive?


I'd say that if something is expensive or not is a subjective matter.

Model name is Vacheron Constantin Historiques American 1921.


----------



## inferno

wow only 38000€ list lol

i'll take 2.


----------



## DamageInc

inferno said:


> wow only 38000€ list lol
> 
> i'll take 2.


One for each wrist, I like your style. Who needs a GMT function?


----------



## RockyBasel

DamageInc said:


> Very nice, I was considering one for a while but then I saw a reproduction of the original with the seconds subdial at 6 o'clock. If I'm getting one, I need that version. Never gonna happen...


Wow!


----------



## RockyBasel

DamageInc said:


> One for each wrist, I like your style. Who needs a GMT function?


Just don’t get that Kramer, and you are all set


----------



## CA_cook

I thought you are supposed to wear that VC while driving. Awesome watch though.


----------



## RockyBasel

CA_cook said:


> I thought you are supposed to wear that VC while driving. Awesome watch though.


I drove to get the groceries


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Don't have any blue suede shoes, but put blue suede watchband on one of my Eco Drives.
Got it from Strapco.


----------



## Corradobrit1

DamageInc said:


> One for each wrist, I like your style. Who needs a GMT function?


Would look silly/impractical on the right wrist as design was to worn on the left to have the correct orientation of the dial when hands are on a steering wheel.


----------



## inferno

Corradobrit1 said:


> Would look silly/impractical on the right wrist as design was to worn on the left to have the correct orientation of the dial when hands are on a steering wheel.



it appears the 2 watches above are tilted in different directions. so i could indeed have one on each hand when driving around in one of my 7 250 gto's


----------



## RockyBasel

inferno said:


> it appears the 2 watches above are tilted in different directions. so i could indeed have one on each hand when driving around in one of my 7 250 gto's


Touché!


----------



## parbaked

I'm confused...I want one but my Ferrari is left hand drive...will it work??


----------



## RockyBasel

parbaked said:


> I'm confused...I want one but my Ferrari is left hand drive...will it work??


You will have to get 2, one for each hand


----------



## tcmx3

RockyBasel said:


> I drove to get the groceries



I drive a buck 30 so I can triple park at the whole foods and buy 1 pint of Jeni's mint chip.

rarely wear my sub to do so tho.


----------



## inferno

hey guys you need to check this dude up on youtube. ratarossa.
he buys really worn and neglected ferraris and then fixes them.
really therapeutic 

out of my budget though. i might be able to afford 1 or possibly 2 tires for a ferrari though. and its always something i guess.

anyone have free ferrari to give me? you pay shipping.


----------



## DamageInc

Wearing my favorite today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

inferno said:


> hey guys you need to check this dude up on youtube. ratarossa.
> he buys really worn and neglected ferraris and then fixes them.
> really therapeutic
> 
> out of my budget though. i might be able to afford 1 or possibly 2 tires for a ferrari though. and its always something i guess.
> 
> anyone have free ferrari to give me? you pay shipping.



My brother restores Alfa's 50's, 60's, early 70's.
He got good deals has turned out some nice cars. Parts are not like super expensive marks.
Ones he sold after fixing mechanicals & body
He sold for good profit. And they are Italian.

I'll see if I can get some pictures from him.


----------



## RockyBasel

DamageInc said:


> Wearing my favorite today.



This is gorgeous! Time-less elegance


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

Today I will mostly be wearing...


----------



## RockyBasel

DarKHarlequiN said:


> Today I will mostly be wearing...
> 
> View attachment 130235


Oh my lord!!! That is simply stunning. What is the reference?


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

RockyBasel said:


> Oh my lord!!! That is simply stunning. What is the reference?



SBGH267 20th Anniversary Rocky


----------



## Keith Sinclair

DarKHarlequiN said:


> Today I will mostly be wearing...
> 
> View attachment 130235



That's a great looking watch. Something about a quality automatic that will last who knows how long. Especially in our digital world where your phone can tell time.


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> I drove to get the groceries



the poor neighbors…. All that noise


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> the poor neighbors…. All that noise


Actually, your neighbors will complain too as I am dropping off some cheese tomorrow


----------



## ampersandcetera

This SKX009 hasn't left my wrist for over a year, other than the occasional cleaning.


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> Actually, your neighbors will complain too as I am dropping off some cheese tomorrow


Perfect to go with the neighbors whine.


----------



## LostHighway

Keith Sinclair said:


> My brother restores Alfa's 50's, 60's, early 70's.
> He got good deals has turned out some nice cars. Parts are not like super expensive marks.
> Ones he sold after fixing mechanicals & body
> He sold for good profit. And they are Italian.
> 
> I'll see if I can get some pictures from him.



I'd love to see photos. I'm a big fan of the 105 series coupes of the late '60s and very early '70s. One of the prettiest small coupes ever IMO.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

He did one of those has a 2L engine 5 speed trans. Greyish silver color. My nephew has it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Couple old photo's I had










The white Spyder he had done mechanicals test drive in mountains before bodywork.


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> Actually, your neighbors will complain too as I am dropping off some cheese tomorrow



Does the cheese come with a watch?


----------



## alterwisser

I splurged the other day. Wanted a daily wearer that can take a beating. Would’ve prefer a vintage, but they’re too expensive buy now and you never know if they’re still water resistance etc. This is a remake or whatever you wanna call it, maybe reissue of the legendary dive watch that Jacques Costeau used to wear.

together with the Sub, Zodiac Seawolf, omega Seamaster 300 and Blancpain fifty fathoms one of the legendary dive watches from way back when they first became popular.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

ampersandcetera said:


> This SKX009 hasn't left my wrist for over a year, other than the occasional cleaning.



The watch or yourself


----------



## PJD

What a pleasure, to discover this thread! I've always loved watches and, although my collection is small nowadays, I still have a few of my favourites. I love dress watches, particularly Vacheron Constantin.

These photos aren't of me, but they are of the watch I'm wearing today. These are the pictures that accompanied the listing when I bought it (my own photography is dreadful and these are better than anything I could ever take  ).


----------



## RockyBasel

PJD said:


> What a pleasure, to discover this thread! I've always loved watches and, although my collection is small nowadays, I still have a few of my favourites. I love dress watches, particularly Vacheron Constantin.
> 
> These photos aren't of me, but they are of the watch I'm wearing today. These are the pictures that accompanied the listing when I bought it (my own photography is dreadful and these are better than anything I could ever take  ).
> 
> View attachment 131288
> 
> 
> View attachment 131290



Gorgeous, absolute classic! VC is one the greatest brands out there and part of the trinity - VC, PP, AP


----------



## PJD

RockyBasel said:


> Gorgeous, absolute classic! VC is one the greatest brands out there and part of the trinity - VC, PP, AP



Thank you RockyBasel - I'm glad you like it! I note that you come from the home of great watchmaking too.


----------



## RockyBasel

PJD said:


> Thank you RockyBasel - I'm glad you like it! I note that you come from the home of great watchmaking too.


Haha - yes they are made here, and there are so many watch stores its fun to look around at things I can’t always afford


----------



## Keith Sinclair

LostHighway said:


> I'd love to see photos. I'm a big fan of the 105 series coupes of the late '60s and very early '70s. One of the prettiest small coupes ever IMO.








Sorry off topic here's a sweet Alfa 1973 GTV
2L double overhead cam 5 speed manual. 
My nephew. Alfa's are not cheap anymore they have gone up quite a bit in value. Esp. pristine restored. My brother is busy with electronics job & playing music live. Not doing any Alfa's these days, a least my nephew is a car guy & got a nice one from his uncle.


----------



## coxhaus

I use an Apple watch as it has easy access for a timer, I use for cooking all the time. It is very accurate.


----------



## Jovidah

coxhaus said:


> I use an Apple watch as it has easy access for a timer, I use for cooking all the time. It is very accurate.


I normally don't care for apple products, fancy watches or smartwatches, but that's actually the best reason I've ever heard to own one.


----------



## coxhaus

Yea, I have a totally manual Viking range, no clock or timer. My watch makes it easy to time cooking food.

So, if I am cooking, I make sure I have my watch on.

It is much easier to use than a phone as the watch has presets so you just select. The phone you have to manually adjust the time which is slow. You can do the same thing on the watch but it has options with presets that make it fast. Plus, it is on your wrist so wherever you are it is with you.


----------



## JameyE

Fossil Gen4 for me, but I have an IPhone. I like the looks of the Fossil watch a lot more than the square Apple watch


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Anyone can give advice for a automatic watch
for under 1K. Seiko makes some quality movement in non premium brand that are reasonable. I don't care about name brand if price is too high. It's not for prestige.

Never had a auto watch. I know Rolex in 1950's
made movement that was a game changer.

I gave up on battery watches like G-Shock because we time to change battery not waterproof anymore. Solution Eco Drives.

There is something about the purity of all mechanical movement to perfection level.
That is the draw for me and I have never owned
one.


----------



## coxhaus

I sold my Rolex years ago because it was not as accurate as a G-Shock watch. Plus, it cost a lot to have it cleaned. I could buy a G-Shock for less than a cleaning.

I like the Apple watch a lot better than my G-Shock watch. The built-in timers are great for cooking on the Apple watch. I would never go back to an old-style watch.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Surfing used G-Shock had to know when to get out of water esp. for work (nights) start at 3pm. Whenever battery ran out & would have it changed would fog up & quit working.

Swore off watches that need battery change
after it happened several times.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Sure Apple watch is functional can program it to your specific needs. Of coarse Smart Phones tell time so who needs watches?

Don't see watches suffering from technology
like newspaper ads because of Craigslist & countless other parts of life that have gone under or are under stress because technology
Is a better solution. Of coarse I could be wrong
time will tell if mechanical watches will go the way of old wind up pocket watches.


----------



## MarcelNL

you can get the battery changed with a guarantee that the watch remains watertight, think they swap the seal too...lot more expensive but it can be done. I stopped wearing watches like 10 years ago so mine sites on the desk, showing te correct time twice a day.


----------



## cotedupy

Keith Sinclair said:


> Anyone can give advice for a automatic watch
> for under 1K. Seiko makes some quality movement in non premium brand that are reasonable. I don't care about name brand if price is too high. It's not for prestige.
> 
> Never had a auto watch. I know Rolex in 1950's
> made movement that was a game changer.
> 
> I gave up on battery watches like G-Shock because we time to change battery not waterproof anymore. Solution Eco Drives.
> 
> There is something about the purity of all mechanical movement to perfection level.
> That is the draw for me and I have never owned
> one.



I'd strongly recommend Seiko here - their dive watches have long had a reputation for being very hard wearing and robust. The SKX007 (and variations of it) is something of a cult watch, it's now discontinued but you should be able to pick up relatively easily still for under $500. Though prices have crept up a bit since production stopped it seems.

The line of dive watches that replaced it I'm sure will be good too, but the 007 is a modern classic.


----------



## Definegood

You can’t go wrong with Seiko and it’s affiliate brands. I recently bought a Christopher Ward as a gift for my nephew and was very impressed by the quality of watch for under $1000. If you are open to a used one then there are several German brands that fit your criteria. Stowa is one that comes to mind immediately.


----------



## coxhaus

The other nice thing with an Apple watch is if you are wearing a mask you can still unlock your iPhone if you have an Apple watch on. It is frustrating wearing a mask and using an Apple iPhone 12 with face recognition.


----------



## RockyBasel

Have o KU heard great things about Seiko. They look fantastic too

Something nice and more tactile about mechanical watches - i used to hate running out of battery, and bringing it in to change battery at a shop


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I saw a SKX 007 on eBay very reasonable price.
When checked it again was sold. It is a good looking watch.


----------



## alterwisser

Keith Sinclair said:


> I saw a SKX 007 on eBay very reasonable price.
> When checked it again was sold. It is a good looking watch.



and they can take a real beating. The predecessors are still around and going strong even when they look beat up like they’ve been through multiple war zones


----------



## rstcso

I went from a Tag Heuer dive watch I bought many years ago when I was a divemaster to now wearing an Apple Watch Series 5. This was the first series with the ECG function and I wanted to be able to verify I wasn't dead, yet.


----------



## daddy yo yo

rstcso said:


> I went from a Tag Heuer dive watch I bought many years ago when I was a divemaster to now wearing an Apple Watch Series 5. This was the first series with the *ECG function* and I wanted to be able to verify I wasn't dead, yet.


Wow, didn't know that Apple added a funtion for KKF's *E*ast *C*oast *G*athering...


----------



## coxhaus

I love the timers on the Apple watch for cooking. I don't have to look for my iPhone to set a timer. My watch is always with me.


----------



## parbaked

My Dad’s vintage Nautilus (1980s?)…


----------



## Pisau

RockyBasel said:


> For your viewing pleasure - wore this out grocery shopping today - it’s simple, but nice
> 
> View attachment 130171



What an impressive piece!! Wear it in good health, mate.

Vacheron is having an exhibition in Singapore, currently they're offering free service (I'm guessing might cost as much as a honyaki or two?) for your American 1921 if submitted through the Singapore boutique. So in case you have got a relative or a mate in SG....

Now, staying on topic. Here's one of my G-Shocks next to something produced in the USA in 1920s.


----------



## ampersandcetera

Keith Sinclair said:


> I saw a SKX 007 on eBay very reasonable price.
> When checked it again was sold. It is a good looking watch.


Did you end up finding an automatic watch yet? Reddit r/watchexchange is probably your best bet. You can usually get a good quality SKX or other Seiko diver for under $250 any day of the week, and there's always a ton of good deals to be found there. I like longislandwatch.com too, if you're looking for something new and not used.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I'll check it out. My beater watch is over 20 year old Titanium Eco Drive. Can't believe after all it's been through it's still working. It's showing its age. 

Want a do it all watch that looks good.
Looking at Traska free diver mint 3 the latest version.
Know it's not everybody cup of tea, I like the water over sand light green face.


----------



## EricEricEric

This is a custom, if you’re particular custom is the only way to go


----------



## RockyBasel

parbaked said:


> My Dad’s vintage Nautilus (1980s?)…
> View attachment 137510


Wow! It’s unobtainable today and worth a fortune!


----------



## schutzen-jager

nothing at all - have many Seiko , Jules Jorgenson + etc. - but i check time on my 15 year old flip phone -


----------



## daniel_il

I like the look and overall quality but power reserve isn’t the best, sometimes I prefer wearing a simple quartz


----------



## RockyBasel

daniel_il said:


> I like the look and overall quality but power reserve isn’t the best, sometimes I prefer wearing a simple quartz
> View attachment 139747


I just went to an Oris boutique today. Is this the river’s watch - Aquis?

Oris is a great watch company, they are located 30 min from where I live


----------



## daniel_il

RockyBasel said:


> I just went to an Oris boutique today. Is this the river’s watch - Aquis?
> 
> Oris is a great watch company, they are located 30 min from where I live


Correct Oris Aquis
bracelet and bezel are top quality even when side by side comparison to Rolex or omega divers
power reserve is only about 24 hours so have to use a watch winder


----------



## RockyBasel

daniel_il said:


> Correct Oris Aquis
> bracelet and bezel are top quality even when side by side comparison to Rolex or omega divers
> power reserve is only about 24 hours so have to use a watch winder


Aquis is an amazing watch - good to 300m?


----------



## daniel_il

RockyBasel said:


> Aquis is an amazing watch - good to 300m?


that's what they said


----------



## panda

daniel_il said:


> I like the look and overall quality but power reserve isn’t the best, sometimes I prefer wearing a simple quartz
> View attachment 139747


this looks really good


----------



## agustinnielsen

Really nice to see this thread!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Can't believe it my titanium eco drive finally quit 
after over 20 years. I know had it before 9/11 .
I was surfing that day when trade towers came down.

When brother was here gave him one of my eco drive dress watches. 

Now I need another beater watch can do yard work, exercise, with a non scratch crystal like old titanium watch. 

Went to Macy's today checking out watches. Next week sale 20% off & another 15% when use Macy's card. 

Was looking at Seiko latest version of Orange Bullet dive watch. Several others including another titanium eco drive. Case & band light tough watch. They cost more now than over 20 years ago but with all the discounts much cheaper than on line.


----------



## brooksie967

Super compressor. Super comfortable and the big exhibition caseback is fun.


----------



## Definegood

Love this watch. It is a good value too (as crazy current watch values go).


----------



## brooksie967

Definegood said:


> Love this watch. It is a good value too (as crazy current watch values go).


I got it second hand from a local guy. Never worn and for a fraction of the price! $800 cad!


----------



## Definegood

Wear it in good health!


----------



## RockyBasel

brooksie967 said:


> Super compressor. Super comfortable and the big exhibition caseback is fun.
> 
> View attachment 150331
> View attachment 150332
> View attachment 150333
> View attachment 150334


Looks indestructible


----------



## brooksie967

I got turned off of big brands due to pricing. A great friend made me aware of microbrands and I think for a person who just loves engineering and wants something to wear daily, not an investment, they are the way to go. I'll someday own an Omega but probably not until retirement.


----------



## tcmx3

brooksie967 said:


> I got turned off of big brands due to pricing. A great friend made me aware of microbrands and I think for a person who just loves engineering and wants something to wear daily, not an investment, they are the way to go. I'll someday own an Omega but probably not until retirement.



I am not sure prices will ever come down. it seems strange to me, the big names are pumping out a lot of watches. the whole current Rolex thing is baffling to me, dont get me wrong I really like Rolex but it's really nuts right now how hard it is to get one, and how many fakes there are in the vintage market.

would love a Lange 1815 but you can buy a brand new S1000RR motorcycle for the same money =/


----------



## RockyBasel

The prices are ridiculous- I blame Covid for it - people sitting at home buying watches and knives!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Ended up getting Orange Seiko. My first automatic after my excellent Citizen Titanium eco drive finally started slowing down after more than 20 years. 

Got it Macy's 20% sale & more using Macy card. Plus they took out two links. The band is comfortable & clasp works well.


----------



## justaute




----------



## RockyBasel

justaute said:


> View attachment 150417


Wow!!! I have not seen one ever in a steel bracelet- that too with a blue dial? Does not look like a 45mm though


----------



## justaute

RockyBasel said:


> Wow!!! I have not seen one ever in a steel bracelet- that too with a blue dial? Does not look like a 45mm though



It's an old school 005, which is 44mm.


----------



## WildBoar

Keith Sinclair said:


> Ended up getting Orange Seiko. My first automatic after my excellent Citizen Titanium eco drive finally started slowing down after more than 20 years.


 Can the Citizen be serviced?


----------



## tomsch

I have my typical Tudors but I recently picked up a Seiko SRPE53 that quickly went on a blue Nato strap. Paid $174 for it which means my Tudor Black Bay 41 is going to be sold simply because this watch does everything the Tudor does for way less $$.


----------



## brooksie967

Keith Sinclair said:


> Ended up getting Orange Seiko. My first automatic after my excellent Citizen Titanium eco drive finally started slowing down after more than 20 years.
> 
> Got it Macy's 20% sale & more using Macy card. Plus they took out two links. The band is comfortable & clasp works well.
> 
> View attachment 150415
> View attachment 150416


Nice workhorse and bulletproof movement.

I also have an eco-drive (black on black Skyhawk) that I've had since 2009. Still runs as if new!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

WildBoar said:


> Can the Citizen be serviced?



Don't know sent the warranty info. In this is the 5 series so not that expensive at all with discounts got it 192.00 that includes 4.7% Hi. Tax.
My first automatic must be moved to keep going. Read a lot of reviews most all were positive saying what a great deal it was for what you get. I liked the looks orange & black go good together. I'll use it doing yard work & exercising. Can't do that with leather band dress watches. Haven't idea how this watch will 
hold up. The eco drive all titanium, sapphire crystal like I had cost 400.00 these days IMO worth every cent.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

brooksie967 said:


> Nice workhorse and bulletproof movement.
> 
> I also have an eco-drive (black on black Skyhawk) that I've had since 2009. Still runs as if new!


That's what I wanted a workhorse beater. Citizen actually makes a extremely tough watch 
With anti scratch coating on the steel & sapphire crystal. It looks built like a Tiger Tank. 
It's kind of ugly though. 

The titanium weighs quite a bit less than stainless steel. The crystal on mine still looked 
good after all those years surfing, kayaking, swimming. The sapphire is very tough. 

I like the looks of the Seiko 5 watches.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

WildBoar said:


> Can the Citizen be serviced?


Sorry was thinking of new Seiko. The Citizen Eco drive are a set it & forget it kind watch. Never had to service my Titanium or dress eco drives. The charging system lasts months even with small amount of light. As with lying around in a room unused. I was reading that after 20+ years the solar cell might need replacing. Read somewhere newer solar cells can last 30+ years in some models. 

Main reason liked titanium was it was light, waterproof enough for surfing & because never needed battery change remained watertight. 

If someone did want to replace solar cell after 20+ years they could of coarse the seals should be replaced same time.


----------



## toast

Oh no, there's a watch thread on KKF? Just when I was trying to escape the addiction...


----------



## WildBoar

Keith Sinclair said:


> Don't know sent the warranty info. In this is the 5 series so not that expensive at all with discounts got it 192.00 that includes 4.7% Hi. Tax.
> My first automatic must be moved to keep going. Read a lot of reviews most all were positive saying what a great deal it was for what you get. I liked the looks orange & black go good together. I'll use it doing yard work & exercising. Can't do that with leather band dress watches. Haven't idea how this watch will
> hold up. The eco drive all titanium, sapphire crystal like I had cost 400.00 these days IMO worth every cent.


From Citizen's web site: 

*Eco-Drive watches do not need batteries replaced. Does this mean Eco-Drive watches are completely maintenance free?*
With regard to water resistant models: in order to maintain the water resistance quality, we recommend you replace the gaskets in regular intervals. Gaskets age and deteriorate while being used or even just in storage. The gears in watches also wear little by little. Therefore, regular maintenance by qualified watchmakers or authorised service centres is recommended in order to extend the life of your watch.

So the Eco Drive watches still have mechanical parts that wear out over time, which also means some oiling is likely needed. Whether it is worth the cost or not is a different matter, and varies by owner. I had a Seiko Quartz for ~30 years, and over that time frame the mechanicals were serviced twice. The cost was reasonable with respect to the replacement value (and a direct replacement wasn't even available after ~10 years).


----------



## Keith Sinclair

First 15 years was in the water a lot, no problem. Last 7 since got melanoma not much in ocean at all. Was never serviced as long as kept good time & was watertight. 

This thread got me looking at watches. Wanted a automatic Seiko seemed a good choice.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

It ain't saying much with all the awesome watches on this thread, but I got a first compliment on a watch ever with my orange Seiko. Was buying crab at Safeway picking it up 
over the glass counter. 

Being first automatic learning how it works. Seiko 5's cannot be winded, must be moved. I walk a lot for exercise & use power bands for upper body. That's more than enough. On my no walk day & not using with band reps. It quit the second day not being worn. 

It is a heavyweight compared to titanium citizen eco drives. 5.06 oz. My Eco dress watch 1.48 oz. That's a slim watch with leather band. The Seiko has mineral glass that can be scratched so walking ok but weed Wacker & Honda lawnmower 3 yards I do wanted Sapphire crystal don't want to mess up my nice Seiko. So was looking for titanium with sapphire found from 200.00 to 25,000

I got the 200.00. Bertucci with nylon band. It was rated 100m.
They have 3 models of same watch all
Titanium lower level around 150.00 mineral glass. 100m. Second level one I bought titanium sapphire crystal 100m. Top level titanium, sapphire, 200m 270.00. When I got it today they sent me the top level 200m watch.
That I paid 200 for. All this blab is justifying buying two watches in 3 weeks time haven't 
showed the beater Bertucci to Janice.


----------



## RockyBasel

Wow! 200m is no joke.
That’s a serious watch!


----------



## DamageInc

I was lucky enough to be able to buy myself an early Christmas present. Picked this up last week.


----------



## Dzbiq

My favourite rectangular Casio (stainless steel case and bracelet, and mineral glass instead of plastic that you usually get):


----------



## RockyBasel

DamageInc said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to buy myself an early Christmas present. Picked this up last week.



This is an exceptional watch, you are lucky to get one of these babies as they are nearly impossible to find. Any Rolex these days for that matter - plus, green is the new blue!

Congrats!


----------



## PFS




----------



## RockyBasel

PFS said:


> View attachment 152878



Jeez, what are you planning

Is that a Sub?


----------



## PFS

RockyBasel said:


> Jeez, what are you planning
> 
> Is that a Sub?


LOL!!!! It is a Deepsea Dweller Blue


----------



## RockyBasel

PFS said:


> LOL!!!! It is a Deepsea Dweller Blue



I got the dive watch part right  deep
Sea is an indestructible watch for sure - love them - boy, Rolex on this thread today - I have to post something next week


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

PFS said:


> LOL!!!! It is a Deepsea Dweller Blue


jelly 
my wrists are about 17 inches too thin to wear one. Unless I find a redline seadweller...

then maybe I can wear it on my ankle or something


----------



## RockyBasel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> jelly
> my wrists are about 17 inches too thin to wear one. Unless I find a redline seadweller...
> 
> then maybe I can wear it on my ankle or something


 know what you mean, I tried one on the other day, it was a beast. But hey, if I had a wet suit on, it would be perfect


----------



## DamageInc

RockyBasel said:


> This is an exceptional watch, you are lucky to get one of these babies as they are nearly impossible to find. Any Rolex these days for that matter - plus, green is the new blue!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks. I was extremely fortunate to be able to buy it, I had expected to never get the call from the AD. Love that green is the new blue. Blue has never done much for me and green is my favorite color, so glad to see more green watches coming out.


----------



## Dzbiq

My trusty Casio analog-digital


----------



## RockyBasel

Finally…


----------



## DamageInc

RockyBasel said:


> Finally…
> 
> View attachment 153595


How long you have to wait for that? Congrats.


----------



## RockyBasel

DamageInc said:


> How long you have to wait for that? Congrats.



I got super lucky - AD was unexpectedly generous. About 2-3 weeks. But that is not the norm at all. Just right place at the right time. Another client changed his mind - I happened to be standing right there


----------



## Juztian

I was lucky to acquire som pieces this year


----------



## RockyBasel

Juztian said:


> I was lucky to acquire som pieces this year



 incredible pieces!!!

That iced out Rolex - is it factory edition?


----------



## Juztian

RockyBasel said:


> incredible pieces!!!
> 
> That iced out Rolex - is it factory edition?


Yeah it is factory


----------



## Corradobrit1

Chrono to time the Christmas turkey


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Chrono to time the Christmas turkey



Wow! Gorgeous! One of my favorite brands of all time. Does not have a running second hand? 

What’s the case size? 40mm?

Santa has been very nice indeed


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! One of my favorite brands of all time. Does not have a running second hand?
> 
> What’s the case size? 40mm?
> 
> Santa has been very nice indeed


Sorry just saw this. No running second hand and all the better for it. At a pinch the chrono seconds can be run continuously thanks to the vertical clutch column wheel movement. Case is indeed 40mm. 21mm lug width.


----------



## parbaked

Not sure how much wrist time this one will get but I’m happy to have my paws on it…


----------



## RockyBasel

you scored the holy grail - but you have to have a wrist shot to make sure we understand fully

what’s up with the corks Presentation btw?


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Sorry just saw this. No running second hand and all the better for it. At a pinch the chrono seconds can be run continuously thanks to the vertical clutch column wheel movement. Case is indeed 40mm. 21mm lug width.


I think the vertical clutch is the way to go. My chrono has it too


----------



## parbaked

RockyBasel said:


> you scored the holy grail - but you have to have a wrist shot to make sure we understand fully
> 
> what’s up with the corks Presentation btw?


No idea about the box. Watch was first sold in Hong Kong in 1980s.


----------



## RockyBasel

Wow! Now that the 5711 is discontinued, I think it is quite the watch to have. Definitely the rarest watch out there (next to P Dufour) 

You have a seriously cool collection


----------



## Corradobrit1

The Nautilus 3700 was originally supplied in that cork box. Any idea what model PP Nautilus you have there?


----------



## parbaked

Corradobrit1 said:


> The Nautilus 3700 was originally supplied in that cork box. Any idea what model PP Nautilus you have there?


3700. It has the two piece case and 3700 clasp…


----------



## RockyBasel

That is super rare and sells for the price of a vacation home 

I would rather the PP


----------



## gaijin

Just before Christmas 2020 I got myself a Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch 38mm manual wind... It has probably been my most worn watch during 2021. And starting out good for 2022 too..


----------



## daveb

My stepfather recently passed and left me this Omega Seamaster. It has been serviced and ready for me to pick up. To date my "classy" watch is a titanium Citizen, my everyday is a Casio G-Shock so I'm going into new territory.

It won't be worn often, do I need/want a winder?

The leather band looks good but I've always liked a bracelet.

Anything else I need to know?

What thinks the hive mind?


----------



## DamageInc

daveb said:


> My stepfather recently passed and left me this Omega Seamaster. It has been serviced and ready for me to pick up. To date my "classy" watch is a titanium Citizen, my everyday is a Casio G-Shock so I'm going into new territory.
> 
> It won't be worn often, do I need/want a winder?
> 
> The leather band looks good but I've always liked a bracelet.
> 
> What thinks the hive mind?


Sorry to hear about your stepfather.

No reason to get a winder apart from novelty. It takes 1 minute to set and wind up if you want to wear it after a few days off.


----------



## gaijin

I'm sorry for your loss!

If it won't be worn often, you can probably set it when needed. I say no winder necessary in my book. 

As for metal bracelet vs a regular leather strap... you do you. Personally, I've come to prefer leather but change to steel bracelet or something water / sweat proof in the warm season, at least for the daily wearer. Why not start with what you have and then decide? 

An original Omega bracelet will probably cost an arm and a leg but there must be aftermarket ones that fit.


----------



## MarcelNL

Sorry indeed for your loss, It makes for a nice memento wearing it, every time you wind it or look to see what time it is ..great watch IMO, sophisticated, elegant, the choice of someone who is OK with himself.


----------



## gaijin

That watch looks stunning on black leather!


----------



## Corradobrit1

What a wonderful way to remember the passing of a loved one. 
IMO winders only make sense for watches with calendar complications and moon phases. Otherwise set and wear.


----------



## RockyBasel

Sorry for your loss. I second that - no need for a wonder

it’s a great watch. Would look great with bravelet

timeless


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Panerai Luminor Daylight Chronograph.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Whit3Nitro said:


> Panerai Luminor Daylight Chronograph.




The rest. Although, unfortunately, they don’t get worn as much as they deserve.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

MarcelNL said:


> Sorry indeed for your loss, It makes for a nice memento wearing it, every time you wind it or look to see what time it is ..great watch IMO, sophisticated, elegant, the choice of someone who is OK with himself.



I'd stick with the leather goes with the watch & you would not be wearing it unless special occasion. When Dave wants to be a sophisticated and elegant guy


----------



## parbaked

I have a similar late 50's Seamaster.
Black leather band is the way to go.




The watch has a handsome case back...




Unfortunately wifey adopted it, so I don’t get to wear it anymore…


----------



## RockyBasel

Whit3Nitro said:


> The rest. Although, unfortunately, they don’t get worn as much as they deserve.


Dang! You have some “grail” watches there. The Daytona today has an 8-10 year wait at the AD unless you are VIP or just darn lucky. I take it the Daytona is the steel version prior to the ceramic bezels we have today

Sub is about 3 years, GMT about 5 years wait time currently 

is the Panerai a 44 mm or 42? They make many sizes now, but before, they only made 44 or 45 and single-handedly started the big watch trend.I had never see a chrono in panerai, very fine indeed. Great looking watch!

be careful when you wear the Daytona - it is the most hyped watch today next to the Nautilus 5711. Here in EU - London, Spain, Amsterdam, there is almost a business where people steel Rolex from people I. Road daylight. Of course , many countries you don’t need to worry, but others you do


----------



## WildBoar

parbaked said:


> I have a similar late 50's Seamaster.
> Black leather band is the way to go.
> 
> The watch has a handsome case back...
> 
> Unfortunately wifey adopted it, so I don’t get to wear it anymore…


Wow, that is in great shape. The back looks almost brand new.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

RockyBasel said:


> Dang! You have some “grail” watches there. The Daytona today has an 8-10 year wait at the AD unless you are VIP or just darn lucky. I take it the Daytona is the steel version prior to the ceramic bezels we have today
> 
> Sub is about 3 years, GMT about 5 years wait time currently
> 
> is the Panerai a 44 mm or 42? They make many sizes now, but before, they only made 44 or 45 and single-handedly started the big watch trend.I had never see a chrono in panerai, very fine indeed. Great looking watch!
> 
> be careful when you wear the Daytona - it is the most hyped watch today next to the Nautilus 5711. Here in EU - London, Spain, Amsterdam, there is almost a business where people steel Rolex from people I. Road daylight. Of course , many countries you don’t need to worry, but others you do


 

Thank you. Yes it’s the steel version. A friend picked it up by chance in Abu Dhabi when she walked past it in the window shop, she knew I was looking for one. When she brought it back I was terrified it was going to be fake but it was thankfully verified after its first service. Got it around 15 years ago. It does get a lot of attention but thankfully not negative. 

The other I picked up in Switzerland when it had just been released. He said it would be desirable in the future. Guess he knew what he was talking about. 

Yeh the panerai is a 44mm and the one I wear the most as the others look too small on my wrist. It’s never missed a beat either! 

I really love your model of the Daytona too. Maybe one day


----------



## dgman

This one was from my grandfather and he purported paid US$110 for it back in the 50s. He gave me the watch in 1975 and i gave it to my nephew recently....it was serviced in 1984 for a princely sum of US$100.


----------



## daveb

Tissot.

Tea sott?
Tea so?

Tiss sott?
Tiss so?


----------



## Michi

daveb said:


> Tiss so?


That one.


----------



## captaincaed

Is this the place to ask about a watch recommendation?

I’m looking for:

$500ish (I know, I know, get ready for more)
Automatic
Screw down crown/100m
Clear back 
Not a dive watch
Not huge
I’ve had two Seikos in the past, both started losing time or just stopped ticking in under 5 years. I’m tempted to give this one more try, but would also like to know what else is out there. Totally ignorant of the field.

Edit: also considering Vaer, which seems to tick my boxes 

edit: the other option is getting my grandfather’s Accutron Astronaut repaired, but I’m a fan of automatics, and the memory lives on whether it ticks or not. Anyone have an opinion on these?


----------



## tcmx3

captaincaed said:


> Is this the place to ask about a watch recommendation?
> 
> I’m looking for:
> 
> $500ish (I know, I know, get ready for more)
> Automatic
> Screw down crown/100m
> NOT a dive watch
> Not huge
> I’ve had two Seikos in the past, both started losing time or just stopped ticking in under 5 years. I’m tempted to give this one more try, but would also like to know what else is out there. Totally ignorant of the field.
> 
> edit: the other option is getting my grandfather’s Accutron Astronaut repaired, but I’m a fan of automatics, and the memory lives on whether it ticks or not. Anyone have an opinion on these?



a few seconds over 5 years is pretty par for the course. stopping all together is unacceptable though. I dont know how serviceable Seiko 5s are and if theyre not I dont know if theyre really a great choice.

I havent seen much compelling in the under 2k automatic category other than Seiko and Nomos in a long time sadly.


----------



## captaincaed

Repairs/cleaning were more than sticker price, at least locally, so never had it done…


----------



## Greasylake

tcmx3 said:


> I dont know how serviceable Seiko 5s are and if theyre not I dont know if theyre really a great choice.


The Seiko 5s have all had pretty simple automatic movements, and it looks like they recently upgraded the 5 Sports to the caliber 4R36, which has hacking and hand winding, some features that the older movement didn't have. It looks like a fairly simple movement, nothing too crazy about it, and the unbranded version, the NH36, can be had for pretty cheap. 



captaincaed said:


> Repairs/cleaning were more than sticker price, at least locally, so never had it done…


It would probably be cheaper to just have the movement swapped, rather than repaired to be honest. If you're looking at getting a new watch in the same model, I'd recommend at least getting a quote for it.


----------



## RockyBasel




----------



## RockyBasel




----------



## RockyBasel

I was at watches and wonders in Geneva add saw a lot of watches I could not afford

but I can dream….so many Daytonas, so little time


----------



## RockyBasel

And so many GMT’s…


----------



## RockyBasel

Ahhh…and let’s not forget nautilus..

All in front of me, but forever outside of reach


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bumping this thread after I put the bracelet on this Ginault for the first time in 5 years. This is my daily wear watch and its the watch Rolex should be making..... 
Controversial brand for some but for me the thing is perfection. Its hard getting a good picture of the gorgeous enamel dial. The tolerances on the case and bracelet and the machining shouldn't be this good for the price. Lets hope MassDrop IV is equally accomplished.


----------



## captaincaed

Is there such thing as a moon-phase diver?


----------



## Corradobrit1

captaincaed said:


> Is there such thing as a moon-phase diver?


If there is I'd have to ask why.


----------



## Runner_up

Corradobrit1 said:


> Bumping this thread after I put the bracelet on this Ginault for the first time in 5 years. This is my daily wear watch and its the watch Rolex should be making.....
> Controversial brand for some but for me the thing is perfection. Its hard getting a good picture of the gorgeous enamel dial. The tolerances on the case and bracelet and the machining shouldn't be this good for the price. Lets hope MassDrop IV is equally accomplished.




Nice watches, and well made. But that guy got his start by making very high quality fake rolexes, so definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## RockyBasel

Runner_up said:


> Nice watches, and well made. But that guy got his start by making very high quality fake rolexes, so definitely not my cup of tea.



Say what? Did I understand this correctly? That Ginault was somehow associated with fake Rolexes? and then now makes Rolex look-alikes that are good watches?


----------



## daveb

RockyBasel said:


> Say what? Did I understand this correctly? That Ginault was somehow associated with fake Rolexes? and then now makes Rolex look-alikes that are good watches?


A genuine faux Rolex would spend more time in the shop than on the wrist - just like the real ones!


----------



## blokey

Scars.


----------



## wabi

1972 Seiko 6105-8110, aka Captain Willard.


----------



## gaijin

RockyBasel said:


> Say what? Did I understand this correctly? That Ginault was somehow associated with fake Rolexes? and then now makes Rolex look-alikes that are good watches?



I'm not really sure if that was a genune question or sarcasm, but yes. 

More info on many places, but going deep here:









Lies and Deceit: Exposing Ginault's Illegal Past, Tsung Chi, and Thomas Caddell / Deepdweller / Lexic


Exposing the lies and deception surrounding the watch brand Ginault, and Thomas Caddell




lexic.co





That said, I bought one when they were new (and before these stories broke). Great watch in terms of look and feel. Back then there were very steep discounts, I got mine for like 30% off list price just for buying. Others got even steeper discounts by promising to publish a review online. 

I can also say that in my contacts with the company, they claimed to be American but any timed text in e-mails like "good morning" made more sense on Beijing time. And the watch was somehow passed through the EU customs wall without any mention of VAT on any papers. 

I later sold it. Sometimes I regret it since the only submariner like watch I still have, a german Marcello C Nettuno 3 is lacking in some aspects, but it has been with me for more than fifteen years now and modified to my liking (e.g. removal of the date bubble).


----------



## gaijin

Re Ginault: Their bracelet is also very very good. For a while it was a trend to try to buy these separately to put on other similar watches.


----------



## RockyBasel

My question was in full sincerity-
Was completely unaware of this.

But really good to know


In the watch store today - tried on this - no purchases however


----------



## gaijin

RockyBasel said:


> My question was in full sincerity-
> Was completely unaware of this.
> 
> But really good to know
> 
> 
> In the watch store today - tried on this - no purchases however



The Reverso is truely one of the classics. Perhaps out of my budget range, but I do really love the design.


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> My question was in full sincerity-
> Was completely unaware of this.
> 
> But really good to know
> 
> 
> In the watch store today - tried on this - no purchases however


If you have the right shaped wrist the Reverso is a great, classic choice. Unfortunately for me it looks terrible.


----------



## cotedupy

captaincaed said:


> Repairs/cleaning were more than sticker price, at least locally, so never had it done…




The more normal workhorse-y Seiko movements are often very straightforward to fix yourself. By far the most common issue with one that's stopped working (or doesn't 'hold charge') is a loose rotor, in particular on the 7s26 movement. And all you need to do is get the back off and tighten this big screw.

Worth a shot I'd have thought.







(That's just a pic I grabbed off the internet so probably isn't a Seiko movement, but all rotor screws look like that. I've done this on seikos before and it's just a matter of having a small enough screwdriver.)


----------



## cotedupy

Since I got it about 13 or 14 years ago this Seiko 007 mod done by Yobokies has been easily my most worn watch. Never been serviced (apart from by me ), take it diving a lot, generally beat it up a bit, and still going strong.







But I don't have the largest wrists and the 007 is a fairly hefty watch, so I'd always fancied similar in a mid-size. So when @Danzo popped this 38mm mod he'd done himself on BST recently I thought I ought to have it, arrived today .


----------



## captaincaed

brooksie967 said:


> Super compressor. Super comfortable and the big exhibition caseback is fun.
> 
> View attachment 150331
> View attachment 150332
> View attachment 150333
> View attachment 150334


I’m looking at getting a decent watch, and keep coming back to this one. Seems to hit most of the marks I want - water resistant enough, automatic with exhibition case, doesn’t have a huge crown dead center, and looks good in the way I like. How have you liked this one over time?

Only thing I wish it had were the date…


----------



## WilliamDallas

Garmin


----------



## deanb

I wore a Rado for years (sorry I don’t have pics) until I bought an Apple Watch. It’s a smart watch and it’s always paired with my IPhone. It’s not a piece of jewelry like the Rado but I love it!


----------



## brooksie967

captaincaed said:


> I’m looking at getting a decent watch, and keep coming back to this one. Seems to hit most of the marks I want - water resistant enough, automatic with exhibition case, doesn’t have a huge crown dead center, and looks good in the way I like. How have you liked this one over time?
> 
> Only thing I wish it had were the date…



I love it. I wear it very frequently and like having the bracelet to swap for the rubber!


----------



## Se1ryu

Nothing fancy just my old Fossil. I like matte finish


----------



## boomchakabowwow

if I'm being honest, this might be the only watch I wear out of love. my wife bought it for me 21 years ago, when she was a girlfriend. It is solar charged so it has NEVER lost juice. I have changed the band twice because I destroyed them. snagging them in an engine compartment etc. I wore it building a 2 mile long tunnel. it's life was not easy.

I still have an active life, and I roughed up my Tudor which is needed to go to the shop again. I have a couple of other Rolex that I look at and wear maybe December. but this is no doubt my trusty crusty.

the bomb-proof Casio Pathfinder 1300GAW or something. It will not quit.


----------



## captaincaed

brooksie967 said:


> I love it. I wear it very frequently and like having the bracelet to swap for the rubber!


Ended up with the Sealander so I could have the date, and second time zone for the other half of my work team. Thanks for pointing me at CW, I’m really happy with how it wears.

First ‘real’ watch of my life!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

captaincaed said:


> Ended up with the Sealander so I could have the date, and second time zone for the other half of my work team. Thanks for pointing me at CW, I’m really happy with how it wears.
> 
> First ‘real’ watch of my life!View attachment 190994


that is good LOOKING!! wow.


----------



## DrD23

OIld hobby meets my new one


----------



## agp

Sold my watches a few years too early, before the crazy appreciation in the past two years... Looking to get another sports Rolex or AP soon...


----------



## parbaked

TAG Professional 200m I bought way back in 1982. Still going strong…


----------



## ethompson

Always appreciated the craftsmanship that goes into a mechanical watch. Just had this totally overhauled and it’s ticking great (~ +2s per day over the past month).




Went on and swapped out the case back since the medallions on these are notoriously wear-prone on these too.


----------



## Terryy

I used to wear a watch, but I lost it all the time, so now I only wear a hair tie


----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> Ended up with the Sealander so I could have the date, and second time zone for the other half of my work team. Thanks for pointing me at CW, I’m really happy with how it wears.
> 
> First ‘real’ watch of my life!View attachment 190994


That is an amazing watch - just was reading about it in a newspaper the other day


----------



## RockyBasel

DrD23 said:


> OIld hobby meets my new one
> View attachment 191010


Wow! Batman - congrats - it’s the grail watch these days


----------



## wabi

Today..a Panerai 89.


----------



## RockyBasel

wabi said:


> Today..a Panerai 89.


Picture?


----------



## wabi




----------



## RockyBasel

Timeless classic! Panerai and a great dive watch


----------



## wabi

RockyBasel said:


> Timeless classic! Panerai and a great dive watch


The only downside is that Bill Clinton wore one as well. Even though its Pam sized, the Ti case makes it very light on the wrist.


----------



## RockyBasel

wabi said:


> The only downside is that Bill Clinton wore one as well. Even though its Pam sized, the Ti case makes it very light on the wrist.


Well, Sly stone wore it as well, if any consolation . I did not know it came in Ti - my brother has 2 Panerai as he loves them so much


----------



## wabi

RockyBasel said:


> Well, Sly stone wore it as well, if any consolation . I did not know it came in Ti - my brother has 2 Panerai as he loves them so much


The Stainless model is the Pam 88. The 89 was only made for a few years. I love it in Ti...but I have been lusting after a Pam in bronze.


----------



## RockyBasel

wabi said:


> The Stainless model is the Pam 88. The 89 was only made for a few years. I love it in Ti...but I have been lusting after a Pam in bronze.


Those bronze ones are super nice - I also saw one yesterday in pure white as well - something i had never seen before


----------



## cotedupy

Rather than fritter away all of some inheritance money I received recently on nonsense and high living, I thought I'd buy myself something nice too, that'd still be there in the morning...

I like diving, dive watches, had always rather fancied a Doxa, and I think the new 600T design is just stunning.

Pretty much everything about this watch I love, though it possibly wouldn't be for everyone. I have quite small wrists and this wears considerably larger than the 40mm diameter suggests, down largely to the lug to lug measurement I think, which is extended by being on a bracelet - on a strap it'd wear smaller. Though the bracelet is extremely comfortable tbh, so I'm gonna keep it like this I think.

Plus the watch I've worn most for the last 15 or so years is an SKX007, which is 42mm but fairly comparable in terms of size, and on a nato actually sits a little higher that the Doxa.


----------



## RockyBasel

Awesome choice!


----------



## captaincaed

I looked strongly at that one when I was on my watch hunt recently.


----------



## cotedupy

RockyBasel said:


> Awesome choice!





captaincaed said:


> I looked strongly at that one when I was on my watch hunt recently.




Ta! I'm pretty happy with it . And actually slightly surprised by just how comfortable it is given it's quite chunky on my wrists. Some clever design witchcraft.


What did you end up going for in the end S...?


----------



## preizzo

looking forward to use this one


----------



## daniel_il

New Oris Aquis with calibre 400 movement. 41.5mm is perfect size for me.

Means i have to sell my 2019 aquis date 43.5.


----------



## robzilla

Archimede Pilot Chrono 42mm


----------



## wabi

I'll play..
Today, an Apple watch Ultra.
I rotate frequently, but my most common daily drivers are a restored Seiko 6105-8110, a Sea Dweller or a Pam 89.


----------



## EnderzShadow

I love the idea of watches and jewelery but never could stand to wear them.

Even my wedding ring, I don't wear.

I can't be alone in that.


----------



## daniel_il

Got this longines hydroconquest as a present from my father 15 years ago when I started my military service. Little scratched up but still running.


----------



## RockyBasel

preizzo said:


> looking forward to use this one


That is one of the most iconic watches out there - great choice!


----------



## RockyBasel

daniel_il said:


> New Oris Aquis with calibre 400 movement. 41.5mm is perfect size for me.
> 
> Means i have to sell my 2019 aquis date 43.5.
> 
> View attachment 204917


This one is made inane village about 50 min away from where I live - I go to their boutique in town all the time - the Aquis is one of the best watches out there


----------



## RockyBasel

robzilla said:


> Archimede Pilot Chrono 42mm
> View attachment 205212


Great looking watch!


----------



## RockyBasel

Martin Braun - German watchmaker - now defunct I believe - makes under a different brand


----------



## daniel_il

RockyBasel said:


> Martin Braun - German watchmaker - now defunct I believe - makes under a different brand
> 
> View attachment 208507
> View attachment 208508


Beautiful movement


----------



## daniel_il

RockyBasel said:


> This one is made inane village about 50 min away from where I live - I go to their boutique in town all the time - the Aquis is one of the best watches out there


thanks! I really enjoy the quality of the case and the new caliber 400 movement is exceptional.


----------



## daniel_il

Cool micro brand- Brew metric


----------



## RockyBasel

That is a cool looking watch! Very retro!


----------



## gentiscid

Y’all forearms shaved lmao


----------



## daniel_il

gentiscid said:


> Y’all forearms shaved lmao


Checking knives edge on it


----------

